#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-05
<VincentvandenBer> Goede avond
<StefandeVries> Hallo VincentvandenBer
<VincentvandenBer> lang geleden dat ik in een irc kanaal zat
<StefandeVries> Er is weinig veranderd. ;)
<VincentvandenBer> ja
<VincentvandenBer> irc verandert ook niet veel. zie niet snel een webcamfunctie erbij komen :P
<VincentvandenBer> shit er wordt weer om een reboot gevraagd na de installatie van de nieuwste updates in ubuntu 11.10 beta
<VincentvandenBer> lijkt tegenwoordig net windows X-(
<erkan^> ubuntu 11.10 heeft veel bugs volgens me
<VincentvandenBer> er zitten nog wat bugs in ja
<VincentvandenBer> maar het is dan ook een beta he
<erkan^> indeed
<VincentvandenBer> ik ben met mijn productiemachine overgegaan naar 11.10 beta omdat ik Unity issues had in 11.04
<tiempjuuh> Wat voor dan?
<erkan^> waarom wacht je niet tot 28 oktober 2011?
<VincentvandenBer> Unity crashte in 11.04 altijd na 24 uur uptime
<erkan^> en 10.04 LTS dan?
<VincentvandenBer> de 11.10 beta houdt het nu 34 uur uit en nog geen crash of bug in Unity
<tiempjuuh> VincentvandenBer: Laat jij je pc dan zo lang aanstaan?
<VincentvandenBer> Ik heb een tijd lang 10.04 gedraaid maar ik had nieuwere software nodig om applicaties te kunnen draaien. Puur om dependencies ben ik gaan upgraden
<erkan^> welke software als ik mag weten?
<VincentvandenBer> Mijn notebook voor mijn werk staat vaak 5 dagen achter elkaar aan zonder reboot
<tiempjuuh> Why>
<tiempjuuh> ?
<erkan^> jouw notebook heeft ook slaap nodig :P
<VincentvandenBer> Ik heb buiten kantooruren een standby functie wat inhoud dat ik binnen bereik van mijn notebook moet zitten doordeweeks
<VincentvandenBer> in het weekend heeft mijn notebook rust
<tiempjuuh> Oh, en snachts dan?
<tiempjuuh> Zit je dan ook te computeren?
<VincentvandenBer> 's nachts sta ik standby
<CasW> Is er niet voor Ubuntu ook zo'n repo als ik geloof de "Thumbleweed" repo?
<CasW> (Met altijd de nieuwste programma's)
<StefandeVries> ja, die heet Debian. :p
<erkan^> Thumbleweed? nog nooit gehooord
<tiempjuuh> CasW: Nee, geloof het niet, daar zijn ppa's voor ;)
<VincentvandenBer> ook nooit van gehoord
<CasW> Ja, dat bedoelde ik ;)
<erkan^> bedoel je .deb , casw?
<VincentvandenBer> ik heb iets tegen ppa's
<CasW> Een PPA met alle up-to-date progs
<VincentvandenBer> losse .deb bestanden heb ik nog meer een hekel aan
<erkan^> sommige ppa's zijn goed als ik kan die vertrouwen
<CasW> erkan; nee, echt een PPA, een softwarebron
<StefandeVries> PPA's zijn niet per definitie slecht.
<tiempjuuh> VincentvandenBer: Als je enkel het broodnodige ppa installeert overleeft je pc het wel ;)
<erkan^> kee weer geleerd, casw (-:
<erkan^> 10.04 lTS werkt het prima
<erkan^> ik gebruik die ook
<VincentvandenBer> ik had ooit voor de gein een oude pc gepakt, er 8.04 op gezet en allemaal ppa's toegevoegd
<tiempjuuh> 1104 ook
<VincentvandenBer> enkel de kernel was nog van LTS kwaliteit
<erkan^> 11.04 is geen geschikt voor mijn netbook, want het wordt traag, tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> VincentvandenBer: 8.04 is officieel eol
<VincentvandenBer> alle programma's kwamen uit ppa's.
<erkan^> niet
<VincentvandenBer> weet ik maar dat was in 2010 toen ik dat deed
<tiempjuuh> erkan^: ook klassiek zonder compiz?
<erkan^> dat heb ik ook geprobeerd, dan wordt een paneel soms vaag
<tiempjuuh> Hmm, en dat is dan weer vaag :p
<VincentvandenBer> Zo en eindelijk staat mijn agenda weer in Thunderbird 7 :P
<VincentvandenBer> ik kan niet zonder mijn agenda
<tiempjuuh> Reinstall VincentvandenBer?
<VincentvandenBer> reinstall?
<erkan^> TB 7 is nog steeds béta
<VincentvandenBer> ja
<tiempjuuh> Omdat je je agenda moest importeren, VincentvandenBer
<tiempjuuh> ;)
<VincentvandenBer> Lightning nightly built
<VincentvandenBer> beste addon voor Thunderbird^^
<VincentvandenBer> http://www.unixmen.com/software/1885-status-update-thunderbird-7-reaches-beta
<VincentvandenBer> interessant artikel met timeline voor Thunderbird
<erkan^> ik zie tussen 6 en 7 niet veel verschillend
<VincentvandenBer> het verschil zit hem meer onder de motorkap dan in de looks
<VincentvandenBer> ze hebben wel wat dingen eruit gegooid maar met een paar muisklikken heb je het uiterlijk zo weer terug
<tiempjuuh> Wat is er dan zo bijzonder aan veranderd?
<VincentvandenBer> Gecko is gestroomlijnd
<VincentvandenBer> dat is de motor waarop thunderbird draait
<VincentvandenBer> (net als Firefox trouwens)
<VincentvandenBer> ik ga even koffie drinken
<VincentvandenBer> brb
<erkan^> !koffie
<erkan^> uh?
<tiempjuuh> Iets mis mee?
<tiempjuuh> Oké, het is niet te drinken, maar verder XD
<CasW> RawChid lijkt alleen in -offtopic te werken, erkan
<erkan^> idd
<erkan^> :p
<erkan^> hier is geen toegang voor drinken en eten, casw :p
<CasW> Tsja, eten wordt blijkbaar als offtopic beschouwt...
<erkan^> indeed
<tiempjuuh> Sja, t is dat je nu al 4 offtopic reacties hebt gegeven, anders was ik het met je eens, erkan^ ;)
<erkan^> -:
<tiempjuuh> erkan^:   -: ???
<tiempjuuh> Ofwel, wat betekent -:
<erkan^> i mean (-:
<tiempjuuh> Achso
<remko_> iemand verstand van postfix of sendmail?
<viezerd> jij
 * OerHeks niet echt, kent alleen den wiki's
<remko_> enige idee hoe het ingesteld moet worden /zijn?
<lonki> remko_, wat wil je instellen?
<viezerd> dat kan op 38567 manieren
<lonki> remko_, of bedoel je dat je niet weet hoe je het moet installeren?
<lonki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<remko_> lonki: postix
<remko_> heeft mij tot nu toe niet geholpen
<lonki> dan doe je iets niet goed, wat lukt er niet?
<remko_> Wil namelijk vanuit php een mail sturen om een script te testen maar het lukt niet
<remko_> hij wordt niet verstuurd
<lonki> als welke user verstuur je de email? user nobody? of www-data? mag die gebruiker ook email versturen? wat zeggen je logfiles?
<remko_> ik heb een testmail wel ontvangen, en die gaf aan www-data
<lonki> ok, dan is het zaak om te kijken of user www-data wel mag versturen volgens je postfix config
<remko_> ok en hoe?
<lonki> heb je apache of fast-cgi?
<remko_> apache
<remko_> easyphp
<lonki> easyphp?
<remko_> dat is het lamp pakket
<lonki> nee, easy-php is windows
<remko_> php, mysql, .....
<lonki> toch?
<remko_> ja sorry
<remko_> heb dat idd niet kunnen instaleren
<remko_> sorry
<lonki> vraag het op #windows
<lonki> is geen ubuntu probleem
<remko_> klopt
<remko_> was even in de war met mijn windows machine
<lonki> of op #php, daar kunnen ze je ook verder helpen
<remko_> php werkt wel, hij geeft ook aan in de log files dat hij het probeert alleen heb ik geen idee hoe ik de config moet aanpassen
<lonki> vraag het in #php
<remko_> of eigenlijk welke dingen in moet aanpassen
<remko_> over postfix?
<lonki> ja, want php is je probleem, postfix niet
<remko_> nee, php doet het gewoon, hij probeert hem te versturen alleen postfix doet het niet
<lonki> en je draait het niet eens op ubuntu, dus redelijk offtopic hier
<remko_> jawel nogmaals ik was in de war met mijn windows machine, daar draait easyphp op
<remko_> ik draai op de laptop ubuntu 11.04
<remko_> en daar werkt postfix dus niet
<lonki> ok, wat voor app gebruik je dan? php app dus?
<lonki> heb je zelf iets geschreven?
<lonki> dan moet je uitsluiten dat het postfix is of php, dat kun je doen door op de command line iets te versturen
<remko_> gewoon php5, standaart mail script mail($to,$subject,$message);
<lonki> cat 'blabla' > /tmp/test.txt
<remko_> ??
<lonki> mail foobar@jouwdomein.nl < /tmp/test.txt
<lonki> als dat aankomt is php je probleem
<remko_> ahh, ik snap hem, ik zal eens testen , weet alleen bijna zeker dat ik een config fout heb in postfix
<lonki> en ik zou een from erbij zetten, http://de2.php.net/manual/en/function.mail.php Example #2
<remko_> ja weet ik maar dat was alleen ter indicatie
<lonki> je mist de $header in jouw functie
<lonki> maar dit kun je trouwens nog steeds beter op #php vragen, dit is geen inhoudelijke ubuntu vraag
<remko_> oke, ik zal een daar vragen
<lonki> hmm, vaag dat die .de versie van php.net hier komt, brak
<remko_> idd
<lonki> remko_, ik vermoed dat ik het brakker moet vinden dan jij het zal vinden, dit omdat ze kijken waar ik zit, niet naar mijn browser instellingen
<lonki> als ik in japan zit wil ik geen jp.php.net pagina, ik wil gewoon php.net/mail bezoeken
<remko_> meestal wel handig ja
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-06
<E3D3>  E3D3 drowssap
<alex-> Als ik de eigenschappen van een .exe bestand zet op: uitvoeren van bestand toestaan, springt hij er gelijk weer van af...
<Guest28051> alex-: sommige bestandssystemen ondersteunen het executable bitje niet - is dit misschien op een Windows-geformatteerde (VFAT) schijf?
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Het is een windows schijf ja.
<alex-> Moet ik beveiligingsupdates doen?
<rulus> niks moet
<rulus> maar uiteraard wel ten zeerste aan te raden ;)
<alex-> Wat als je het niet als een productieserver draait maar als NAS
<alex-> ?
<rulus> ik zie geen reden om ze niet te installeren?
<rulus> je NAS wil je toch ook veilig lijkt me
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Wat nou als hij net een update aan het doen is
<alex-> En ik sluit hem af?
<rulus> hmm, niet afsluiten terwijl je updates installeert?
<alex-> Ja, maar hoe weet ik nou wanneer hij updates installeert als het op automatisch zet? :P
<alex-> Jullie raden webmin zeker ook af he?
<MonkeyDust> alex-: http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/unified-network-administration-using-ebox/
<MonkeyDust> alex-: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/884-ebox-manage-your-linux-server-froma-web-page-
<alex-> MonkeyDust, waarom eBox, waarom geen webmin dan?
<MonkeyDust> mijn linux instructeur raadde webmin af
<alex-> dat is zeker alweer een tijdje geleden?
<MonkeyDust> vorig jaar
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Er zaten namelijk enkele grote bugs in webmin
<alex-> Maar nu nietmer
<alex-> niet meer *
<MonkeyDust> ken je het IP adres van je remote PC al?
<alex-> nee
<alex-> waarom zou dat moeten?
<MonkeyDust> waarvoor ga je webmin gebruiken?
<alex-> Ik ga een nas samenstellen, maar ik zit te twijfelen tussen Debian en Ubuntu Server, en Webmin en eBox
<MonkeyDust> dan heb je het IP adres toch nodig?
<alex-> Die van de nas is 192.168.1.222
<MonkeyDust> goed
<StefandeVries> Debian en eBox.
<MonkeyDust> met NAS heb ik wel geen ervaring, ik weet alleen ongevéér wat dat is
<rulus> of freenas ofzo? geen ervaring mee though
<mvn071> freenas rocks!
<rulus> krijg je er zfs gratis bij
<mvn071> moet je wel 64 bit draaien...  en genoeg geheugen er in stoppen
<mvn071> snapshorts zijn vet.... :)
<mvn071> als je nfs doet kun je ook opensolaris overwegen.....
<OerHeks> freenas is vet
<OerHeks> ik wou dat ik dat om mijn sitecom md253 kon draaien
<alex-> Wat raden jullie aan, Debian, Ubuntu of FreeNAS?
<jpjacobs> hangt er vanaf welke hardware, en waarvoor jet het wil gebruiken
<alex-> voor een nas :p
<alex-> hardware weet ik nog niet
<jpjacobs> en 't wordt een echte pc dat je der voor neemt? Of meer echt een NAS? tegenwoordig heb je ook van die routertjes met een usb poort die je kan gebruiken om een schijf in te steken, ...
<alex-> ik denk echte pc
<alex-> maar weet niet zeker
<jpjacobs> zou zeker ook nar het verbruik kijken als je hem dag en nacht laat op staan, zeker als je hem enkel als NAS wilt gebruiken
<OerHeks> freenas draaid op zichzelf, heeft geen ubuntu of andere distro nodis.
<OerHeks> *nodig
<MonkeyDust> kan ik van mijn ouwe pc (2002) een NAS maken?
<MonkeyDust> hij staat in mijn lokale netwerk
<alex-> ja
<alex-> Het is alleen de vraag welk os je wilt gebruiken :P
<alex-> De kwestie waar ik dus niet uit kom
<MonkeyDust> en, alex- : ik ken het IP adres van mijn remote PC :p
<koan> alex-: als de nas veel ram heeft, zou ik voor freenas kiezen en dan zfs als bestandssysteem, is betrouwbaarder omdat het schijffouten detecteert en kan repareren
<MonkeyDust> even updaten: freeNAS is een OS?
<alex-> ja
<rulus> ja, is FreeBSD based
<rulus> ze waren dacht ik ook bezig aan een versie op basis van Debian, geen idee hoe het daar mee zit
<OerHeks> draaid makkenlijk op een 512 mb sd kaartje
<MonkeyDust> ik las het net ja
<koan> die debian-versie is corenas ja, maar ik heb er volgens mij nog geen release van gezien
<viezerd> genoeg geheugen is wel een MUST
<MonkeyDust> toch eerst eens proberen in VBox
<OerHeks> Vbox is prima test
<alex-> aight
<alex-> dat is koel :D
<alex-> FreeNAS interface op debian
<alex-> alleen misschien wil ik ook ZFS
<rulus> debian/kfreebsd dan misschien? :p
<koan> je kunt ook NexentaStor draaien als je de nieuwste zfs gimmicks wil :-)
<rulus> keuzes keuzes..
<viezerd> of openindiana
<alex-> zit eBox in de repo's van ubuntu?
<OerHeks> alex-, heb je al gekeken in softwarecentre ?
<alex-> OerHeks, heb geen ubuntu hier
<alex-> nja, deze wel
<alex-> maar die is bezig
<tiempjuuh> alex-: Foei ;)
<alex-> ah hij werkt toch
<alex-> ja het zit erin :p
<tiempjuuh> Dat is waar
<alex-> kan ik het naast webmin installeren?
<tiempjuuh> *googlet op webmin
<tiempjuuh> geen idee :p
<OerHeks> ..duh webmin ?
<OerHeks> op wat, op windows ?
<alex-> webmin en ebox tegelijkertijd
<alex-> zonder nieuwe vps aan te hoeven maken
<OerHeks> webmin en ubuntu, ik zeg er niks over.
<alex-> Waarom niet?
<koan> waarom zou je dat tegelijk willen gebruiken?
<koan> kies er gewoon één
<OerHeks> domme vraag alex, je snapt best de waarschuwing tégen webmin, maar jij zeurt gewoon door.
<koan> of beter nog: geen :-)
<alex-> De waarschuwing tegen webmin is van een oude webmin versie
<alex-> Ik kan ook zeggen, ja ubuntu 6.04 heeft een aantal bugs
<alex-> koan, ik kan niet kiezen zonder ze allebei gebruikt te hebben
<OerHeks> nee, de waarschuwing geld nogsteeds, het is hoe ubuntu met rootrechten omgaat.
<alex-> Wat bedoel je OerHeks ?
<alex-> rootrechten had ik nog niet van gehoord
<alex-> alleen configuratiefiles
<OerHeks> ah je weet het dus wel :-D
<OerHeks> mooi
<koan> alex-: probeer ze gewoon allebei eens uit he, voor de zekerheid één voor één om conflicten te vermijden
<koan> of gewoon in een VM in virtualbox
<alex-> mooi, het werkt naast elkaar :D
<viezerd> nu 2 browsers tegelijk openen
<alex-> 2 tabbladen *
<viezerd> kan ook
<alex-> Kun je eBox gebruiken op een productie server?
<MonkeyDust> alex-: het bedrijf SD-Worx gebruikt eBox
<viezerd> kan zelfs gnome gebruiken op een productieserver
<alex-> sd-worx?
<OerHeks> als je certificaten kan verkopen op IIS6, dan is Ebox superieur :-D
<koan> trouwens, ebox heet nu toch al een tijdje zentyal?
<alex-> IIS6?
<OerHeks> ja, sinds 10.10 is het zentyal idd
<alex-> hmm
<alex-> in repo's zit het als ebox
<alex-> 10.04 LTS
<koan> alex-: een sociaal secretariaat
<alex-> download ik dan de oude versie of niet?
<OerHeks> 10.04 is niet oud.
<alex-> nee ik bedoel de oude versie van ebox/zentyal
<OerHeks> zentyal is ebox 2.0 zeg maar
<alex-> dus ik heb nu de oude versie van zentyal? (ebox 1.0)?
<alex-> of niet?
<koan> ja
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:zentyal/2.0
<OerHeks> kant en klaar als een gebakken banaan.
<alex-> oeps
<alex-> ik heb nu hele oude versie zitten installeren :(
<alex-> kan ik ebox ook updaten naar zentyal?
<alex->  eBox beloofd veel goeds: A really nasty bug has occured
<StefandeVries> nasty bugs worden in elke software gevonden.
<alex-> witte pagina
<alex-> met alleen die error
<alex-> :P
<alex-> nja wat inside informatie erbij van ebox
<viezerd> dat is webmin
<alex-> http://pastebin.com/a4Uaa08e
<alex-> Hoe kan ik zien welke CPU ik heb?
<OerHeks> kast openmaken, fan eraf klikken, koelpasta afpoetsen ... of lshw
<alex-> lshw
<alex-> :)
<alex-> dankje
<StefandeVries> Waarom wil je dat weten, alex-?
<Gotiniens> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alex-> StefandeVries, waarom niet?
<alex-> Hoe kan ik de rechten van /var/www/ resetten naar hoe ze eerst stonden?
<rulus> je kan geen rechten "resetten", maar /var/www/ is denk ik gewoon 755
<Somelauw> Iemand ervaringen met externe harde schijven?
<Gotiniens> yep
<Somelauw> Ik heb er eentje van hitachi. Deed het een maandje goed, maar nu blijft dat ding zichzelf om de halve minuut resetten en loopt die vast als je een simpele ls op dat ding doet.
<Gotiniens> wss is dan de HD zelf stuk
<Somelauw> [ 1988.190042] usb 2-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<Somelauw> Dus moet ik hem dan naar de winkel brengen om dat te gaan vragen?
<alex-> rulus, /var/www/ was 755
<alex-> maar ik heb het een beetje eh veranderd
<Gotiniens> naar de winkel gaan, nieuwe vragen omdat de ouwe stuk is
<alex-> dus ik wil het terugzetten op 755
<Somelauw> Okee, bedankt
<Somelauw> Gebruikt iemand hier trouwens online backup services?
<MonkeyDust> met rsync heb ik in 30 seconden een backup van mijn /home, dat volstaat voor mij
<Somelauw> Gebruik je daarvoor gewoon een externe harde schijf?
<Somelauw> Dat was namelijk ook mijn idee, maar nu heb ik dus problemen met die harde schijf gekregen.
<MonkeyDust> aparte partitie, deze laptop komt toch niet buiten
<Gotiniens> je data op een andere partitie is geen backup
<Somelauw> Dat lijkt me eigenlijk ook een beetje riskant, maar beter dan niks.
<Gotiniens> als de controller van je HD stuk gaat ben je je data nog kwijt
<Gotiniens> een externe HD is OK voor thuisgebruik
<Somelauw> Die toshiba schijf bood online backups aan voor 50 per jaar, wat op zich een goede prijs lijkt.
<Gotiniens> tjah
<Somelauw> Maar dan ondersteunen ze geen linux en gaan ze elke file zitten synchroniseren telkens als je hem wijzigt.
<Somelauw> Maar een gratis plaats om naar te rsyncen lijkt me niet gek.
<Somelauw> Of een redelijk goedkope
<Gotiniens> voor 50 euro heb je ook een flinke externe hd
<Gotiniens> is dan wel niet een off site back up
<Somelauw> Ik baal er dan ook van dat die het niet doet.
<Somelauw> Misschien omdat ze hem als vfat geformateerd hebben in de winkel.
<Gotiniens> nee maakt niks uit
<Gotiniens> ik heb al jaren enkel ext2/3/4 op mijn externe HDś
<Gotiniens> er is ook geen reden waarom een externe hd stuk zou gaan als je hem als ext formateert
<Somelauw> maar vfat is toch geen ext2/3/4
<Gotiniens> een interne hd gaat daar toch ook niet stuk aan?
<Somelauw> Okee, ja, dat is waar.
<Gotiniens> Somelauw, ow sorry ik dacht te begrijpen dat jij hem naar ext had geformatteerd?
<Gotiniens> maar dat hij vanuit de winkel vfat was
<Somelauw> Nee, ik had hem laten staan, maar had hem misschien beter naar ntfs kunnen formateren (want ik wil hem ook voor windows gaan gebruiken)
<Somelauw> Of dubbel partitioneren als dat beter is.
<Somelauw> Ik weet eigenlijk niet wat het beste is.
<Gotiniens> NTFS is technisch beter dan vfat
<Gotiniens> maar of de linux implementatie ook beter is, geen idee
<Somelauw> Maar ik wil er wel op kunnen vertrouwen.
 * cchriss is away: Away from keyboard.
<Somelauw> Eens op de engels ubuntu-irc vragen dan.
<D3814N> ntfs
<Somelauw> Kan linux daar echt goed mee omgaan?
<D3814N> jazeker
<D3814N> anders kun je ook fat32 gebruiken
<D3814N> maar daar kunnen bestanden groter als 4GB niet op gekopieerd worden
<Somelauw> Okee bedankt, dan ga ik voor ntfs zodra hij het weer doet.
<D3814N> graag gedaan Somelauw
<Somelauw> Voor online backup, lijkt crashplan me wel okay: http://www.crashplan.com/
<alex-> Klikt veelbelovend :)
<alex-> crashplan
<Somelauw> Ik snap eigenlijk niet vanwaar de beperking tot 1 computer.
<alex-> Hoe heet het ook alweer als je met 2 users, 2 toetsenborden, 2 schermen, 2 muizen op 1 pc zit?
<oCean> multiseat
<jpjacobs> iemand hier ervaring met networkmanager-vpnc ?
<jpjacobs> ik krijg het hier niet aan het werken met de vpn van de univ
<jpjacobs> hij verbindt, ik krijg een ip adres etc, maar verbindingen gaan nog steeds over de gewone (wlan) verbinding
<alex-> oCean, hoe heet dat programma in het software center dat dit kan doen ook alweer?
<alex-> gtg
<xuda> xevdev of zo
<xuda>  xevdevserver?
<CyberGabber> jpjacobs: Is me niet geheel duidelijk, gebruik je gnome-network-manager, of NetworkManager Applet ?
<xuda> of xephyr
<jpjacobs> CyberGabber: nm-applet
<jpjacobs> met de networkmanager-vpnc plugin
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-07
<alex--> Ik heb Ubuntu 10.04 geinstalleerd, en wil er Windows naast installeren (dual boot). Het wordt altijd aangeraden om eerst Windows te installeren en daarna Ubuntu, maar kan het ook andersom? Of moet ik Ubuntu de-installeren, Windows installeren en daarna weer Ubuntu installeren?
<burn> alex--: eerst windows, daarna ubuntu. Tijdens de installatie van Ubuntu wordt windows automatisch mee opgenomen in de bootloader
<burn> de-installeren hoeft niet
<alex--> Ja, maar ik heb nu al Ubuntu, en ik wil windows er naast
<burn> gewoon windows installeren en dan info opzoeken over hoe de grub bootloader te herstellen
<burn> op google staan 1001 referenties :)
<alex--> Dus: live cd met gparted starten, partities maken, windows installeren, grub installeren, en klaar?
<burn> neen
<burn> gewoon nu windows installeren op de vrije diskruimte die er nog is
<burn> en daarna grub restoren vanop de ubuntu livecd bijvoorbeeld
<alex--> Ja, maar ik moet eerst een partitie maken toch?
<burn> ja tuurlijk, als je geen ruimte meer vrij hebt
<burn> kan ook steeds in de windows installer
<burn> maar makkelijker via gparted misschien, idd
<alex--> Scheelt het in tijd als ik het via de live cd doe?
<alex--> Omdat hij dan niet met bestanden bezig is op de partitie die ik verklein?
<alex--> Ik ga partities maken, tot zop
<alex--> zo *
<FlipStonE> hmpfs... goeiemiddag :p
<OerHeks> middag hmp-file-system ?
<FlipStonE> neuh, vroeg me af wat ik moet kiezen, Ati FireGL of fglrx als extra stuurprogramma in 11.10 :p
<OerHeks> dat weet ik niet, ik gebruik Nvidia :(
<OerHeks> ik las wel iets over fglrx dat die sneller zou zijn,...
<FlipStonE> ik dacht het ook nog, daarmee dat ik het nog niet veranderd heb :-)
<szal> werkt die fglrx überhaupt met de 11.10-kernel?
<OerHeks> ik lees wel bugs van de fglrx 2:8.881-0ubuntu1
<FlipStonE> ik draai hier fglrx op 11.10 en heb geen problemen...
<ack006> heads-up voor Chromium gebruikers: de versie van Chromium in de standaard Natty repo (12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04) geeft _geen_ waarschuwing voor sites die gebruikmaken van de gewraakte DigiNotar certificaten!
<ack006> Firefox is inmiddels wel bijgewerkt.
<jpjacobs> da heb ik precies gemist... wat is er aan de knikker met die certificaten?
<ack006> jpjacobs: geen journaal gekeken de laatste tijd :-)
<jpjacobs> nee :)
<jpjacobs> heb geen TV :p
<ack006> jpjacobs: oef... kort gezegd komt het erop neer dat na een computer-inbraak bij DigiNotar een aantal belangrijke certificaten uitgegeven door dit bedrijf niet meer veilig zijn. Als je naar een site zoals https://www.maestre.com/ gaat, moet je browser nu een waarschuwing geven dat het gebruikte certificaat niet meer geldig is.
<ack006> jpjacobs: De nieuwste Firefox doet dat goed, maar Chromium nog niet.
<ack006> jpjacobs: (op Ubuntu Natty dan...)
<ack006> Het laatste nieuws over DigiNotar op een rij: http://www.marqit.nl/newsitem/9624/
<jpjacobs> is dat DigiNotar een groot bedrijf? Precies nog nooit over gehoord
<jpjacobs> amai...lijkt me dat Diginotar zijn boeken mag sluiten o_0
<ack006> jpjacobs: Groot niet in vergelijking tot bv Shell of Unilever, wel erg belangrijk op het gebied van internet beveiliging...
<ack006> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/DigiNotar
<jpjacobs> ok, thx voor de update :)
<ack006> jpjacobs: zou goed kunnen dat DigiNotar met de pootjes omhoog gaat...of overgekocht wordt/onder een andere naam verder gaat.
<ack006> jpjacobs: np :-)
<OerHeks> meeste gemeenten hebben al nieuwe certificaatjes, van Getronics
<OerHeks> of King
<OerHeks> er zullen nog wel meer updates komen over certificaten :-)
 * OerHeks denkt dat het feit dat een certificaat-clupje onderzocht moet worden, al aanleiding is om ongevraagd nieuwe certificaten uit te geven.
<RawChid> Wie vertrouwt DigiNotar nu nog?
<OerHeks> zelfs het moederbedrijf Vasco laat ze vallen. grappig te weten dat die eigenaar, tot ICT-er van het jaar is uitgeroepen :-D
<VincentvandenBer> goede avond
<OerHeks> hallo Vincent
<VincentvandenBer> is ubuntu de windows stijl op gegaan met de updates?
<VincentvandenBer> elke keer na updates installeren in de 11.10 beta wordt er gezeurd om een reboot
<MonkeyDust> 11.10 is nog onstabiel
<OerHeks> ow, 11.10 beta vraagd om reboot, zonder kernel wijziging ?
<OerHeks> ja, idd, en beste kun je voor support de engelse irc channel vragen, #Ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> met ksplice heeft zelfs een kernel upgrade geen reboot meer nodig
<VincentvandenBer> ja reboot geen kernel wijzigingen
<VincentvandenBer> bij kernel wijzigingen is het logisch om te rebooten
<OerHeks> en andere hardwaredriver update ? Video ?
<VincentvandenBer> geen drivers update
<VincentvandenBer> ik zag wel iets staan van Qt support
<OerHeks> hoelang draai je de beta nu, en hoevaak geupdate ?
<OerHeks> ja, dat zag ik ook, maar of dat een reden is ..
<VincentvandenBer> eergisteren een schone installatie gedaan
<VincentvandenBer> gisteren een partij updates gehad die ook een reboot nodig hadden maar daar zaten video drivers bij
<VincentvandenBer> en vandaag een kleine partij updates
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat dit klopt allemaal, tot zover vind ik het nog normaal, op QT na
<VincentvandenBer> ik kan het testen met een 2e pc hier die ik gisteren een schone install van de beta heb gegeven
<VincentvandenBer> die heeft de updates van vandaag nog niet
<VincentvandenBer> ik heb de 2e pc opgestart en de updatemanager gestart om te zien wat ie zegt aan het einde van de update
<OerHeks> :-)
<VincentvandenBer> 2e pc geen reboot nodig
<VincentvandenBer> hmmm
<OerHeks> zelfde HW specs ?
<VincentvdBergh> nee
<VincentvdBergh> de pc met reboot was een notebook met Q720 intel processor, 8 Gb RAM, Nvidia 330 Gt videokaart
<OerHeks> die valt onder Nvidia-Current ?
<VincentvdBergh> 2e pc specs Intel 920 processor, 16 Gb RAM, Nvidia 680 videokaart
<VincentvdBergh> ff kijken in jockey welke driver ik gebruik
<OerHeks> beiden dus, denk ik.
<OerHeks> beiden 64 bit, neem ik aan ?
<VincentvdBergh> driver die ik gebruik bij beiden is NVIDIA accelerated graphic driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates)
<VincentvdBergh> beiden 64 bit
<VincentvdBergh> enige verschil zou kunnen zijn dat ik in mijn notebook een expresskaart heb gedaan met usb 3.0 poorten
<OerHeks> dat zit al in de kernel
<VincentvdBergh> ja
<RawChid> VincentvdBergh, 11.10 is nog beta. Dan krijg je sowieso belachelijk veel en grote updates.
<RawChid> Ze doen ook vaak vrij ingrijpende veranderingen
<VincentvdBergh> vandaag was maar 25 Mb
<OerHeks> zijn daarom ook de reboots te verklaren, RawChid ?
<RawChid> Nou, ik vermoed dat je vaker "kritieke" updates ofzo krijgt
<VincentvdBergh> kritieke updates forcen geen reboot. enkel in geval van kernel of video updates forcen ze die
<VincentvdBergh> anderen treden in effect zonder reboot
<RawChid> Forceren ze een reboot? Of geven ze alleen een melding.
<VincentvdBergh> ze geven enkel een melding dat ie noodzakelijk is voor het voltooien
<VincentvdBergh> geforceerde reboots heb ik niet meer gezien sinds ubuntu 6.06
<RawChid> Oke
<VincentvdBergh> het is ook zo ongeveer de eerste keer dat ik van een LTS release ben afgestapt op mijn hoofd computer
<VincentvdBergh> normaal heb ik 1 pc die LTS draait en 1 die een nieuwe uitgave draait
<VincentvdBergh> komende week krijg ik weer een pc erbij die dezelfde specs heeft als mijn huidige desktop
<VincentvdBergh> dan kan ik er 1 op lts laten draaien en de ander gaan gebruiken voor het testen van nieuwe releases en andere experimentele dingen
<OerHeks> verstandig, voor productie idd.
<VincentvdBergh> ik had een paar maanden geleden op mijn desktop X.org eruit gegooid en wayland geïnstalleerd
<VincentvdBergh> :P
<OerHeks> mja, je hebt gruwelijk nette hardware.
<VincentvdBergh> jup
<VincentvdBergh> mag ook wel
<VincentvdBergh> ik heb enorm veel rekenkracht nodig bij mijn werk
<VincentvdBergh> (en een stabiel platform dat niet crasht)
<alex--> Hoe zie ik of ik een 32 bit of een 64 bit ubuntu heb?
<OerHeks> dat zie je aan de iso naam
<VincentvdBergh> terminal openen en invoeren: sudo uname -r
<OerHeks> uname -a
<VincentvdBergh> ja je hebt gelijk
<OerHeks> lsb_release -a
<VincentvdBergh> verkeerde argument :S
<OerHeks> 3 mogenlijkheden :-D
<VincentvdBergh> uname -r geeft bij mij 3.0.0-10-generic
<VincentvdBergh> dan zie je nog niet of het 32 of 64 bit is
<OerHeks> als je niet weet of je 32 of 64 bit hebt geïnstalleerd, vind ik hoogst vreemd.
<alex--> OerHeks: waarom is het vreemd?
<alex--> Heb gewoon een cd gepakt en geinstalleerd
<alex--> Linux version 2.6.38-11-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) ) #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:05:14 UTC 2011
<alex--> uname -r: 2.6.38-11-generic
<alex--> Ik neem aan dat het dus 32 bit is/
<OerHeks> dat is geen output van lsb_release -a of uname -a
<alex--> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty
<alex-> Linux HP 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:05:14 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<alex-> Geen 64 bit toch, of wel?
<CasW> Nee, 32 bit
<alex-> Mooi :D
<alex-> Thanks
<VincentvdBergh> ik vraag me nog steeds af waarom mensen niet weten of ze 32 of 64 bit draaien
<alex-> Hoe moet ik dat weten dan?:P
<OerHeks> lastig met millieuvervuilende cd's is dat je er een chemische pen voor nodig hebt om er iets op te schrijven
<alex-> Ja
 * OerHeks installeerd al sinds 9.04 via usb
<alex-> Daarom staat er bij mij ook alleen op: distro versienummer server/desktop
<alex-> Mijn laptop kan geen usb boot :P
<alex-> Ik heb een probleempje..
<alex-> Banshee verdwijnt na een aantal liedjes geluisterd te hebben.
<OerHeks> ik snap de wissel van rhythmbox naar banshee ook niet, krakkemikkige speler.
<alex-> Mooie integratie
<alex-> Dat is het enige waarom ik het gebruik :p
<alex-> Voor de rest moet het gewoon muziek af kunnen spelen
<Karwan> Hi allemaal, mijn update manager loopt steeds vast. De manager geeft eerst een error dat 'ie alleen een gedeeltelijke upgrade uit kan voeren, en als ik 'm dat laat doen verdwijnt het programma zonder verdere error of iets. Iemand een idee?
<OerHeks> start het proces nogmaals, Karwan ?
<OerHeks> en welke versie draai je nu ?
<Karwan> ja, heb ik een paar keer gedaan
<Karwan> 11.04
<OerHeks> ow, je wilt naar Beta 11.10 ?
<Karwan> Niet pers'e maar het is gek dat de update manager helemaal niet meer werkt
<OerHeks> To upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" >>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<Karwan> Ah, sorry, thanks
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<Karwan> nope, zelfde probleem. Hmmm
<Karwan> ik ga nog maar weer even verder rond zoeken.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f kun je proberen, of dpkg --configure -a
<Karwan> bij install -f krijg ik alleen een error: " E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Karwan> Ik heb blijkbaar iets gesloopt
<OerHeks> heb je software centrum ook openstaan ?
<OerHeks> of synaptic
<Karwan> Nee, ik probeerde het net ook even met synaptic, maar dan krijg ik 'E: linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<OerHeks> probeer dpkg
<Karwan> OerHeks: die deed helemaal niks, gaf niet eens een error, maar sloot meteen
<OerHeks> kan goed zijn, doe dan eens sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Karwan> ja, update doet ie zonder probleem, maar bij deel twee, de upgrade loopt 'ie vast.
<Karwan> Dit is wat ik krijg bij de upgrade: http://pastebin.com/fXm8eJ9Q
<OerHeks> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic (--remove):
<OerHeks> wat geeft uname -a aan nu ?
<Karwan>  2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:05:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> oke, niet in gebruik dus, ik snap niet waarom hij niet wil lozen...
<Karwan> Is het een optie om " sudo dpkg --force all --remove " te doen?
<OerHeks> als je helemaal totaal alles wilt wissen, ja.
<OerHeks> maar voor 1 pakket nee
<xuda> werkt dit?  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/troubleshooting-debian-ubuntu-package-upgrades-removals.html
<Karwan> Ik las net dat het er aan kan liggen dat mijn /boot vol zit
<Karwan> xuda: thanks, ik ga het bekijken
<OerHeks> df -H
<xuda> df /    :-p
<xuda> of df /boot
<Karwan> 71% van 20 gig, dus dat zal het probleem niet zijn
<Karwan> xuda, over die link, kan ik de files waar het om gaat niet beter weg gooien?
<xuda> Karwan, geen idee, ik heb maar eventjes gegoogled
<Karwan> ok :-)
<xuda> als die scripts aanpassen werkt gooi je in elk geval het juiste weg
<Karwan> ja, da's waar, ik ga het proberen
<Karwan> (al weet ik niet precies wat ik doe)
<OerHeks> die regel waar hij die kernel verwijderd, excluden met # neem ik aan ?
<Karwan> dat klinkt logischer, dan die suggestie van xuda/google
<xuda> hangt er vanaf hoe dat script eruit ziet
<Karwan> het postrm (post removal) script lijkt me
<Karwan> 't is nogal een lap text :-S
<xuda> lijkt me ook :)
<OerHeks> ctrl + F find
<OerHeks>  linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic
<OerHeks> owja, met -- remove natuurlijk
<Karwan> yes
<Karwan> tsja, niet gevonden. Alleen het removen van "dangling symlinks"
<Karwan> ok, morgen nog een keer wat proberen. Thanks voor jullie hulp OerHeks & xuda
<xuda> geen dank
<hanswpad> een kernel verwijderen kost tijd, tenzij je het op de oude manier doet
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-08
<alex--> Hoi
<alex--> Zijn er online guides om me in linux te verdiepen?
<RawChid> Ja
<alex--> Gratis?:P
<RawChid> Er zijn vast wel gratis online guides
<RawChid> Misschien kom je wat tegen als je daarop zoekt
<OerHeks> is u geen online-guide, RawChid ?
 * OerHeks pokes the Bear
<RawChid> Ik ben geen online gids OerHeks :P
<OerHeks> ow sjorrie
<MonkeyDust> ah
<MonkeyDust> !koffie
<Snicksie> koffie? :)
<belgianguy> ik ben er hoor :p
<MonkeyDust> super
<MonkeyDust> websocket-man :)
<belgianguy> jah, denk dat Chrome me roet in het eten aan het strooien is
<MonkeyDust> smijt je vraag hier in de groep
<belgianguy> ik wou verbinden met een server op poort 9090, daar draait een WebSocket server (zelfde als http)
<belgianguy> het is een remote server, in windows kan ik dat via PuTTy, Raw mode, en dan server-ip en poort
<belgianguy> dan kleef ik mijn WebSocket Request daar in, en dan zie ik daaronder of de connectie aangegaan is
<belgianguy> nu, ik heb net PuTTy voor Linux gevonden, maar zit vast met wel iets zeer basic, ik kan precies niet Plakken in dit venster
<Snicksie> moet je niet toevallig ctrl-shift-v gebruiken? :)
<Snicksie> ik ken het ook niet, maar gezien het in de terminal ook ctrl-shift-v is :p
<MonkeyDust> putty lijkt me onnodig ingewikkeld als het een verbinding van linux naar linux betreft
<belgianguy> het is een Windows Server btw :/
<belgianguy> IIS 7.5
<belgianguy> You can use the right mouse button to copy it, then click the middle mouse button (wheel) to paste.
<belgianguy> zegt een forumthread
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust, ik had ook het idee dat ik ssh moest hebben eerst
<belgianguy> maar dat wou precies niet doen wat ik in gedachten had
<MonkeyDust> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<MonkeyDust> ik heb ook een remote pc die ik met ssh aanspr[4~reek
<MonkeyDust> aanspreek*
<MonkeyDust> maar niet met websocket en poort 9090 etc
<belgianguy> dat plakken met de middenknop werkt ook niet
<MonkeyDust> het is je gewoon om dat plakken te doen, of is er meer?
<belgianguy> nja, heb het net gevonden, voor PuTTy moet je het gewoon selecteren, en dan is het automatisch gekopieerd
<belgianguy> en dan middenknop plakt het idd
<MonkeyDust> super
<belgianguy> nu, dat plakken liet me toe de HTTP GET request te plakken, nu nog zien of ik em kan doen antwoorden
<belgianguy> en of ik moet opletten met OS specifieke newlines
<belgianguy> zo, dat moet ik straks dan nog even bekijken, nu maar even wat eten
<belgianguy> bedankt voor de hulp
 * ack006 constateert dat er nog steeds geen update is voor Chromium i.v.m. de ingetrokken certificaten van DigiNotar.
<ack006> Alle Ubuntu bugs m.b.t. DigiNotar op een rijtje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=diginotar&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<RawChid> Voor Firefox wel?
<OerHeks> ja RawChid  firefox en IE wel, chromium nog niet, en Adobe denkt er niet eens aan :-D
<OerHeks> en gemeenten vrezen update microsoft ..
<SeySayux> Problemen met het forum?
<OerHeks> onderhoud, SeySayux
<SeySayux> ok
<OerHeks> hoe is het met u ? lang niet gelezen ..
<K-4U> Oke.. wie kan mij van die hel genaamd Unity afhelpen?
<OerHeks> uitloggen, Classic als GDM kiezen en weer inloggen :-)
<OerHeks> maar dit werkt tot 11.10, dan is er geen classic meer. (* doe als ik, ga over op Kubuntu )
<K-4U> Juist, ik zit dus in 11.10 :P Dat is het probleem ;)
<K-4U> Terwijl ik toch wel graag Gnome 3 had gebruikt.. of is Unity tegenwoordig onderdeel van Gnome 3? :\
<OerHeks> ai, de Beta is al een enorme verbetering t.o.v. 11.04
<OerHeks> ja, ook
<K-4U> auw
<K-4U> is er dan een mogelijkheid om mijn gewone gnome panels weer terug te krijgen?
<OerHeks> hier staat wel gnome3 / gnome3-shell tussen, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<OerHeks> dan zul je moeten experimenteren, ben ik bang ..
<K-4U> Jij vind ook Unity een achteruit gang?
<OerHeks> nou, unity is voor netbook en desktop gelijk, en ik vermoed dat dit doorwerkt in de Cloud en op Mobile, als dat zover is.
<OerHeks> ow
<K-4U> woops, ik viel
<OerHeks> wb
<OerHeks> ik typte net >
<OerHeks> nou, unity is voor netbook en desktop gelijk, en ik vermoed dat dit doorwerkt in de Cloud en op Mobile, als dat zover is.
<OerHeks> het is wennen, en zoeken hoe je het aanpast naar je wensjes ..
<OerHeks> ik ben zelf overgestapt, omdat ik 11.04 helemaal niet lekker vond werken, en ik dingen moest doen.
<MonkeyDust> K-4U: tip: ook ik hou niet van Unity, daarom gebruik ik Linux Mint, dat is Ubuntu met een andere jas aan
<K-4U> MonkeyDust: Ik ben zelfs aan het denken om Arch te gaan installeren
<MonkeyDust> mogelijkheden zat
<K-4U> hm, ik probeer hier die ppa te installen, maar ik krijg een melding over broken packages
<OerHeks> ai, vervelend ..
<K-4U> ah, ik hoefde die ppa niet toe te voegen
<MonkeyDust> ppa voor?
<K-4U> wow, dr zei nog iemand iets...
<szal> K-4U: PPA voor wat?
<K-4U> szal: gnome-shell 3
<szal> urgh.. :P
<K-4U> unity aanhanger? :P
<szal> nee..  KDE! :)
<K-4U> hmm, daar kan ik ook nog naar kijken ja :P Ben gnome gewend though
<MonkeyDust> daarom: Mint :)
<K-4U> hmmm.. zal ik Kubuntu beta downloaden, of gewoon de kubuntu-desktop installen?
<szal> Gnome 2 is essentially dood, en andere oppervlaktes krijg je ook op *buntu, daarvoor moet je niet van distributie veranderen ^^
<K-4U> ja, gnome 2 was gewoon niets meer mee aan te vangen
<MonkeyDust> als je kubuntu-desktop installeert, wordt je menu een soep, een mix van gnome en kde
<K-4U> MonkeyDust: Dus, Kubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ik zou zeggen: backup je docs en pics etc en dan van 0 beginnen ja, frisse kde
<MonkeyDust> frisse kubuntu
<K-4U> setup draait pas 20 minuten ofzo :P
<OerHeks> half jaartje KDE is niet verkeerd geweest voor mij. ( ik had er anders niet echt lang serieus mee gewerkt)
<K-4U> ben em nu aant installeren
<K-4U> correctie.. *downloaden :P
<OerHeks> terminal = console, gedit = kate en softwarecentrum is Kpackagekit
<OerHeks> dan weet je de belangrijkste veranderingen
<K-4U> thnx :P
<MonkeyDust> en Konqueror om te surfen
<K-4U> ben nu.. 4 a 5 jaar Gnome gewend
<OerHeks> ow Konsole :P
<K-4U> MonkeyDust: Dacht t niet.. Firefox! :D
<MonkeyDust> ik: chromium :)
<K-4U> is Unetbootin eigenlijk voor windows bedoelt ofzo? Ik kan namelijk daar niet aangeven dat ik op mijn USB stick de iso wil hebben
<K-4U> ah, toch.. na een restart van t prog :P
<MonkeyDust> nee hoor, werkt prima bij mij
<MonkeyDust> met unetbootin kun je zelfs een OS in the grub brengen
<MonkeyDust> de
<K-4U> Binnenkort eens kijken naar Burg :)
<CasW> Hoe zit het met de 11.10 release party? ;)
<CasW> Nouja, ik ga
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-09
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat de power-regression gefixed was, Phoronics test laat zien dat 11.10 oneiric 4-50% .... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTg5Mg
<alex->  acpitz-virtual-0 is toch de cpu?
<alex-> (sensors)
<TheLastProject> Een goede avond, iedereen. Kan ik hier enkele vragen over Kubuntu stellen?
<OerHeks> hallo TheLastProject, ga je gang.
<TheLastProject> Nou, goed. Ik heb als eerste Linux Mint en Fedora uitgeprobeerd. Bij Linux Mint voelde ik me nogal erg achterlopen (Firefox 4.0 als "nieuwste" versie, bijvoorbeeld) en in Fedora heb ik constant overal problemen mee. Ik heb nog een Ubuntu CD liggen, echter, ik wil liever geen GNOME of Unity gebruiken, maar KDE. Ik heb gehoord dat het mogelijk is om een Ubuntu CD na installatie om te zetten na Kubuntu via de packet manager. Zijn e
<TheLastProject> aan verbonden of gaat dit normaalgesproken zonder problemen?
<TheLastProject> (Oeps, ik typ te lang =/)
<OerHeks> ja dit kan, na Ubuntu gnome/unity alsnog de KDE desktop erbij te zetten.
<MonkeyDust> TheLastProject: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TheLastProject> Zal ik dan ook nog iets moeten doen als sudo apt remove ubuntu-desktop of is die ene regel alles wat nodig zou zijn?
<OerHeks> ik zou liever even de Kubuntu iso downloaden, op een USB stick zetten en installeren, maar het kan prima.
<OerHeks> oef, Gnome verwijderen zou ik dan niet aanraden ..
<OerHeks> dee files zitten je niet in de weg.
<OerHeks> r/dee/deze
<TheLastProject> Ja, dat leek mij persoonlijk ook beter, ik zal maar moeten kijken of ik nog ergens een USB stick heb. Heb geen zin om elke week een CD voor een Linux distro te gebruiken =/
<OerHeks> 1 gb is genoeg.
<TheLastProject> Weet u toevallig ook hoe het zit met proprietary support?
<TheLastProject> Fedora is erg anti-proprietary ingesteld
<OerHeks> proprierity - closed source onderdelen ...
<TheLastProject> En het installeren van de officiële ATI drivers kostte me uren
<TheLastProject> Ah, ja, sorry
<TheLastProject> Dat was onduidelijk
<OerHeks> deze drivers voor Ati en Nvidia zijn in te stellen via het menu, stuurprogramma's
<TheLastProject> Oh, geweldig
<OerHeks> met de muis, vrij eenvoudig.
<TheLastProject> Nou, goed, ik denk dat ik Kubuntu een kans geef.
<OerHeks> daarnaast zijn er nog tal van closed source progjes, skype etc, die zijn ook beschikbaar.
<TheLastProject> Dat was bij Fedora ook een probleem :P
<MonkeyDust> is FF open source?
<TheLastProject> Nou goed, hartelijk bedankt voor de informatie
<TheLastProject> Firefox? Ja o,o
<MonkeyDust> ik dacht: gratis, maar niet open
<TheLastProject> Is Open Source o,o
<OerHeks> ja FF is open, maar of Xulrunner helemaal open is, weet ik niet zeker ..
<OerHeks> current version = 6.02
<TheLastProject> (Ik hoop dat Kubuntu installatie beter gaat dan Ubuntu installatie vorige keer, dat was een ramp =/)
<OerHeks> welke videokaart heb je ? al denk ik dat ati heel goed werkt OOTB
<TheLastProject> *pakt dxdiag erbij*
<TheLastProject> ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> ownee dat werkt niet op windows :-D
<TheLastProject> Ik zit er op het moment alleen maar op omdat ik net wat gegamed heb
<OerHeks> cool, nette kaart.
<TheLastProject> Anders zit ik normaalgesproken ook liever op Linux :P
<TheLastProject> Windows mag ik niet zo, zelfs als admin kun je echt letterlijk niks =/
<TheLastProject> Linux geeft tenminste vrijheid
<OerHeks> hmm mischien kun je beter gelijk de 64 bit nemen, dan heb je meer kracht met VirtualBox
<TheLastProject> Ik heb een 32 bit processor, helaas =/
<OerHeks> ai, jammer
<TheLastProject> Ik weet eerlijk gezegd het verschil tussen 32 en 64 bit amper, behalve dat 64 vaak als beter gezien wordt =/
<TheLastProject> (Ewww, deze USB stick is voorgeformatteerd met PortableApps erop en kan het niet verwijderen >_>)
<OerHeks> 64 bit heeft grotere registers, en meer, en meer opdrachten. daarnaast is dan HyperV (intel) of de AMD versie om je geheugen te beschermen interessant.
<TheLastProject> Ah ja, dat HyperV heb ik vaker van gehoord
<OerHeks> execute-bit noemen ze dat ook wel.
<TheLastProject> Okay, daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord :P
<OerHeks> puur memory-protection, dat een gesloten gedeelten hardwarematig niet op andere velden kan geraken.
<TheLastProject> Klinkt nuttig
<OerHeks> jups, als je een nieuw moederbord / cpu gaat kopen, let daar op, of dit aanwezig is.
<TheLastProject> Zal ik onthouden, bedankt
<OerHeks> nou, succes, dan zien we je straks vast wel weer :-)
<OerHeks> ow laatste vraag, zet je Kubuntu kaal op een pc, of naast windows, en welke versie is dat dan ?
<TheLastProject> Ben nog niet weg =/
<TheLastProject> Naast Windows, het is een Windows 7
<TheLastProject> Ubuntu had problemen met de bootloader
<TheLastProject> Maar ik heb een recovery cd Just In Case
<OerHeks> oke, ga in windows 7 diskmanagment, en laat win7 de partitie verkleinen, als je nog geen ruimte vrij hebt.
<TheLastProject> Ik heb al een 150GB partitie voor Linux gemaakt, maar bedankt voor de tip
<OerHeks> ow mooi :-)
<TheLastProject> (Nee, ik ben niet van plan dit Wubi ding te gebruiken)
<OerHeks> haha , Wubi is een test, om te zien of het leuk is, niet geschikt voor productie.
<TheLastProject> Volgens Phoronix scheelt de performance weinig met een normale installatie, maarja, als er iets met Windows gebeurd heb je weer een probleem =/
<TheLastProject> Ach, promotionele USB sticks =/
<TheLastProject> Verschrikkelijk die dingen, staat altijd wel iets op dat voor problemen zorgt en write-protected enzo =/
<OerHeks> hmm Phoronics, heb je z'n test vandaag gelezen ?
<TheLastProject> Oh, Wine test?
<TheLastProject> Nee, die had ik nog niet gezien o,o
<OerHeks> nee, ik dacht dat de power- regression gefixed was, Phoronics test laat zien dat 11.10 oneiric 4-50% .... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTg5Mg
<OerHeks> snik :(
<TheLastProject> Oh nvm, dat was geen Wine test
<TheLastProject> Ahja
<TheLastProject> Dat probleem =/
<TheLastProject> Vraag me af hoe lang dat gaat duren totdat dat echt gefixt word =/
<TheLastProject> Want daar was al een deadline voor gelegd die niet nagekomen is IIRC
<OerHeks> kernel herbenoemen is niet zo'n goed idee geweest, ik zat al op een test te wachtten met 50 videokaarten
<TheLastProject> Oh, nu ik eraan denk, ik heb een 1TB harde schrijf o,o
<TheLastProject> Daar zou ik die iso ook op kunnen zetten, of niet soms? o,o
<OerHeks> oei, ik weet niet precies hoe dat moet .. maar misschien iemand anders wel ??
 * OerHeks liep het water in de mond bij deze foto http://yfrog.com/kgqm5hjj
<TheLastProject> Mooie kaarten o,o
<OerHeks> wreed ja
<TheLastProject> Krijg net een e-mail binnen: Windows 8 start tot 30% sneller op dan Windows 7, razendsnel dus!
<TheLastProject> Als ik zie hoelang Windows 7 erover doet, is dat niet bepaald razendsnel =/
<OerHeks> dat is afhankelijk wat je allemaal installeerd, denk ik.
<OerHeks> win7 is na installatiie/tuning best rap, boot zo snel als ubuntu ... bijna
<TheLastProject> Windows word sowieso snel sloom =/
<OerHeks> ik draai een eenvoudige Athlon II x2 250 3,0 Ghrz / Nvidia GT 430 1 Gb / 4 Gb ddr2
<OerHeks> ejjj .. certificaten update ..
<TheLastProject> Check the USB flash drive for files and back them up if needed. Putting the Ubuntu system files on the USB flash drive and making it bootable will destroy all pre-existing files on the USB flash drive!
<TheLastProject> Dat laatste deel is lastig =/
<OerHeks> formatteren naar Fat16/32
<TheLastProject> Zeker aangezien ik niet genoeg ruimte op mijn PC heb om de bestanden op mijn externe harde schijf tijdelijk te backuppen =/
<TheLastProject> Ben bang dat ik nog een CDtje moet gebruiken =/
<OerHeks> jammer, maar niet zo erg, het is een goed doel.
<TheLastProject> Nouja, maar hopen dat ik blij kan zijn met Kubuntu
<OerHeks> welke ga je gebruiken, 11.04 ?
<TheLastProject> Ja, dat was ik wel van plan
<OerHeks> Top.
<OerHeks> 10.04 LTS is ook niet verkeerd, zoveel grote veranderingen zitten er niet in, ik zit nu op KDE 4.7
<TheLastProject> Hmmm o,o
<TheLastProject> Als het bijna niks uit maakt, heb het toch al gedownload nu :P
<OerHeks> nou, wat is er anders aan Kubuntu, Terminal heet Konsole, Gedit heet Kate ..
<TheLastProject> Even MD5 nakijken
<OerHeks> software centrum heet Kpackagekit
<TheLastProject> Tja, of alles begint met een G of alles begint met een K
<TheLastProject> Ah nee D:
<OerHeks> Kubuntu support valt in nl onder ubuntu, doch de engelse #Kubuntu is ook wel tof
<TheLastProject> Mijn colafles was nat, nu zit er water op mijn bureau D:
<TheLastProject> Ah, okay
<OerHeks> ai suiker :(
<TheLastProject> Ik was al ietwat verward dat kubuntu-nl redirecte naar ubuntu-nl
<OerHeks> ja ik ook :-D
<TheLastProject> Ik weet, ik drink te veel suiker =/
<TheLastProject> Nou goed, branden dan maar
<TheLastProject> HUH?
<TheLastProject> Oh god nee toch...
<TheLastProject> Je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat ik nu Wubi op een CD heb gebrand... >_>
<TheLastProject> Of zit dat er gewoon bij? =/
<OerHeks> ja, de wubi exe staat altijd op de cd
<TheLastProject> Pfew
<OerHeks> net zoals mtest86
<TheLastProject> Ik schock al...
<OerHeks> of memtest86*
<TheLastProject> Dus ik kan er wel gewoon van opstarten en daarvandaan installeren?
<OerHeks> ja hoor, het is eender.
<TheLastProject> Pfew
<TheLastProject> Haha, brandprogramma vastgelopen
<TheLastProject> Ik heb het gevoel dat Windows wil voorkomen dat ik een beter besturingssysteem gebruik :P
<TheLastProject> Nou goed, ik zie jullie hopelijk snel
<TheLastProject> Als alles goed gaat
<TheLastProject> Tot ziens
<TheLastProject> Nou, dat ging niet goed =/
<TheLastProject> Nou, hier eindigd mijn Kubuntu-tijd ben ik bang, nog voor de installatie =/
<OerHeks> wat gaat er mis ?
<TheLastProject> Brandprogramma =/
<TheLastProject> Eerste keer liep het vast bij het verifiëren, heb ik het met taakbeheer gekillt en de CD geeft een foutmelding dat hij niet kan mounten na meer dan 5 minuten het bootlogo
<TheLastProject> En nu loopt mijn brandprogramma weer vast D:
<OerHeks> vervelend .. ik gebruikte vroeger een los iso brand progje van http://www.ntfs.com/iso-burning.htm
<OerHeks> maar win7 moet dat zelf ook kunnen.
<TheLastProject> Gebruik CDBurnerXP
 * TheLastProject vraagt zich af of hij een derde cd moet proberen of het gewoon voor nu op moet geven =/
<TheLastProject> Dan met een ander brandprogramma, natuurlijk
<TheLastProject> Eerst maar deze tweede CD eens proberen
<OerHeks> als de Md5Sum correct is, zou ik een ander progje gebruiken, mischien applicaties sluiten ..
<TheLastProject> Hij liep vast op verifiëren, met correcte MD5 en na het sluiten
<TheLastProject> Dus ja =/
<TheLastProject> En Wubi start wel =/
<TheLastProject> Eens kijken of deze CD meer geluk geeft =/
<OerHeks> avondjes hansw
<hansw> he OerHeks, alles goed?
<OerHeks> nou, ik ben een beetje droefjes :(
<hansw> ow, ludderveduh?
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat de power-regression gefixed was ... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTg5Mg
<hansw> wellicht ken je die uitdrukking niet
<OerHeks> neej, was het maar waar :P
<hansw> OerHeks, als je het niet kent heb je er ook geen last van :-)
<hansw> hmm, dat is idd jammer
<OerHeks> 4-50% ...
<hansw> zo, ook maar even diginotar blokken op deze pc
<OerHeks> nee man
<OerHeks> gewoon updaten, CA certificaat update vandaag
<hansw> OerHeks, dat bedoel ik ook
<OerHeks> althans, hier op Kubuntu
<OerHeks> ow oke :P
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je sudo rm ..  ging doen
<hansw> overigens was debian daar al vroeg mee, een week geleden :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, ik ben lui, dat soort dingen doe ik alleen als het nodig is
<OerHeks> ik heb hem dezelfde dag gewist.
<OerHeks> en na de update gechecked, certificaat van broerlief werkt.
<hansw> waarom, was je bang dat je automatisch ging inloggen? :-)
<hansw> weet je wat nog veel enger is?
<OerHeks> nee, wat er niet is, kan ook niet goed gaan.
<hansw> google die zijn eigen ca heeft
<OerHeks> hmm en dan de google dns gebruiken ?
<hansw> je snapt hem :-)
<OerHeks> gister lagen google docs eruit, hier een nette uitleg waarom > http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/09/google-explains-its-google-docs-outage/
<hansw> mja, ik zou documenten die klanten aangaan ook niet in een cloud willen hebben die ik niet zelf helemaal kan beheren
<alex-> wie gebruikt er nou weer google docs?
<hansw> wat noem je gebruiken?
<OerHeks> er zijn zat open docs.
<OerHeks> handig als je niet allemaal op 1 locatie zit.
<alex-> ik vind van niet
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-10
<TheLastProject> Ben ik weer, helaas =/ Heb een derde cd gebrand via K3B (KDE brandprogramma dat ik op Fedora had staan) en hij boot up, maar de LiveCD vraagt al meteen om een gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord en ik kan die informatie nergens vinden, iemand een idee? =/
<TheLastProject> (Kubuntu 11.04 desktop .i386)
<TheLastProject> (Tijd om maar eens wat uit te proberen, kom later terug als ik het echt niet werkend krijg)
<TheLastProject> Haha, het werkt =D
<szal> grats :)
<TheLastProject> Ik kan helaas het niet voor elkaar krijgen dat AM/PM weg te krijgen van de klok of Ctrl+Alt+Backspace in te schakelen, maar dat komt wel goed :P
<erkan^> gebruik je nu béta, TheLastProject ?
<TheLastProject> Kubuntu 11.04, dus latest stable :P
<erkan^> ncie
<erkan^> *nice
<TheLastProject> Moet zeggen, vergelijken met Fedora, oh mijn god...
<TheLastProject> Dingen WERKEN
<TheLastProject> Je hoeft niet 4 uur lang te bypassen om je videokaart draaiende te krijgen
<TheLastProject> Het werkt gewoon...
<erkan^> ik dacht dat Fedora werkt onder GNOME?
<TheLastProject> Ik gebruikte de KDE spin-off
<TheLastProject> Maarja, standaard GNOME ja
<erkan^> wat is spin-off?
<TheLastProject> Speciale versie onderhouden door de community (dus niet officieel ondersteund)
<TheLastProject> SAMBA standaard ondersteund, hoe hemels
<TheLastProject> Ik mis Fedora nu al niet meer...
<erkan^> gebruik je ook TB, TheLastProject ?
<TheLastProject> TB?
<TheLastProject> Test Build of wat?
<erkan^> Thunderbird
<TheLastProject> Ah, Thunderbird
<erkan^> Ja
<TheLastProject> Moet ik nog installeren, maar ja, die wil ik wel gebruiken
<TheLastProject> Firefox en Thunderbird zijn ontzettend handig
<erkan^> heeft TB ook een addons voor meerdere accounts bijv. Gmail?
<erkan^> ik bedoel, netjes overzicht bij de accounts
<erkan^> ofzo
<TheLastProject> Ik weet niet, ik vind het standaard overzicht wel redelijk netjes
<TheLastProject> Maar kan inderdaad nog wel wat beter
<erkan^> dan moet ik wss via de ProfielManager om de apart account aanmaken
<erkan^> maar ik vind het niet fijn
<erkan^> andere keus heb ik niet, denk ik?
<TheLastProject> Weet ik zo niet uit mijn hoofd, ik ken zelf maar een manier dus dat zal die wel zijn =/
<erkan^> https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/thunderbird/addon/folder-account/?src=api
<erkan^> ken je "thunderbird -ProfileManager" via de terminalvenster ?
<TheLastProject> Nope o,o
<erkan^> betekent o.o verbaasd?
<alex-> ja
<TheLastProject> Ja, klopt :P
<TheLastProject> Ik gebruik altijd "Edit -> Account Settings -> Account Actions -> Add Mail Account"
<TheLastProject> (Ja, ik heb alles in het engels. Vind ik normaalgesproken handiger dan het Nederlands)
<erkan^> ja, maar het is ander
<erkan^> ProfileManager is dat je kan aparte account aanmaken , het hoeft niet per e-mailadres aanmaken
<TheLastProject> Ah, ProfileManager ken ik niet o,o
<erkan^> het geldt ook voor firefox (-:
<TheLastProject> Nou, tijd om even naar Windows te booten om wat met mijn vriendin te gamen (we hebben meer high-quality linux spellen nodig, dat is het enige waar Windows nog "beter" is =/)
<erkan^> veel plezier ermee daar
<TheLastProject> Als hij niet weer beslist na een uur ofzo te harstarten voor automatische updates ofzo, ja
<TheLastProject> =/
<TopGear> test
<StefandeVries> pong!
<OerHeks> ola
<alex-> Hmm, bij het booten vanaf live cd krijg ik allemaal errors
<alex-> /dev/sdb: No medium found
<alex-> sdb t/m sde
<alex-> Ah hij gaat verder, maar wel heel langzaam.....
<alex-> Nog wat errors
<alex-> ata4.00: status: {DRDY ERR }
<alex-> broken hdd?
<TheLastProject> Help =/
<Gorash> sup?
<TheLastProject> ATI driver problemen =//
<TheLastProject> Reset de resolutie automatisch naar 1024*768 ook al zeg ik 1360*768 =/
<TheLastProject> Heb het eerder opgelost door iets in de etc/xorg directory ofzo te wijzigen
<TheLastProject> Maar vergeten hoe precies =/
<tiempjuuh> Open in gedit eens xorg.conf en post de uitkomst hier (bijv. mbv http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/)
<tiempjuuh> btw, die kun je vinden in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheLastProject> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686435/
<tiempjuuh> Hmm, dacht ook dat er een tooltje was, genaamd pythonrandr waarmee je de resolutie etc. in kon stellen
<tiempjuuh> tiempjuuh zoekt op google
<tiempjuuh> gevonden: http://projects.dvdmeer.nl/python-randr/download/nl/
<TheLastProject> Kubuntu 11.04 = Natty, toch?
<TheLastProject> Al gevonden, laat maar
 * TheLastProject installeert
<TheLastProject> Hij voorkomt dit dat mijn ATI driver dat weer terug zet als ik boot? o,o
<tiempjuuh> Weet ik niet, maar voor mij bood het altijd uitkomst :)
<TheLastProject> Nu die grote rode 1 weg krijgen D:
<TheLastProject_> Nou, geen idee hoe, maar het heeft het probleem opgelost
<TheLastProject_> Bedankt!
<tiempjuuh> Geen dank :)
<TheLastProject> Wat een dag, alles gaat kapot =/
<TheLastProject> Nu is Pidgin weer moeilijk aan het doen
<tiempjuuh> Waarom gebruik je niet gwn empathy?
<TheLastProject> Kopete is standaard voor KDE, is een ramp naar mijn gevoel
<TheLastProject> Empathy heb ik eigenlijk nooit geprobeerd
<tiempjuuh> Oh, je gebruikt kubuntu...
<TheLastProject> Klopt
<TheLastProject> Ik mag GNOME and Unity niet zo =/
<tiempjuuh> Mwah, vind het eigenlijk wel lekker werken, maar gebruik op mijn laptop (waar ik nu achter zit) ook Kubuntu, dus dat komt mooi uit :)
<tiempjuuh> wat werkt er dan niet?
<TheLastProject> Skype plugin werkt maar one-way
<TheLastProject> Ik kan er berichten mee versturen naar Skype
<TheLastProject> Maar ik kan de ontvangen berichten alleen in Skype zien
<TheLastProject> Dus dat is nogal... Ja =/
<tiempjuuh> Hmm, lastig maar moet nu eten. Kom zo wel weer langs, misschien kan iemand anders je helpen? ;)
<TheLastProject> Ik gebruik Skype en Pidgin wel apart
<TheLastProject> Is niet zo'n groot probleem :P
<TheLastProject> Oh D:
<TheLastProject> Weet iemand hoe je ervoor kan zorgen dat die message indicator geen "&lt;" weergeeft in plaats van "<" en soortgelijke dingen?
<erkan^> welke message indicator?
<TheLastProject> Message Indicator op Kubuntu (heeft zo'n envelop als icoontje), is standaard ingeschakeld o,o
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, heeft misschien ook met Notifications te maken D:
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> ik heb geen idee, want ik gebruik GNOME
<meandmesadfjskd> Hoi
<meandmesadfjskd> Mijn nederlands is neit zo goed, het spiet me
<meandmesadfjskd> ik heb een vraagje over avahi
<meandmesadfjskd> het was werking, maar ik ben naar online overstopt
<meandmesadfjskd> en met de neiuwe router, werkt het neit
<MonkeyDust> draadloos of met kabel?
<meandmesadfjskd> de router heeft bied, maar ik gebruik allen met de kabel
<meandmesadfjskd> ik hebt 2 computers op de network, maar ik zie de andre niet via 'avahi-browse -a'
<alex-> wat is avahi?
<alex-> meandmesadfjskd, which language are you?
<meandmesadfjskd> ik ben canadees
<meandmesadfjskd> (zo engels)
<meandmesadfjskd> maar #ubuntu zijn te druk
<meandmesadfjskd> avahi is een gereedschap voor zero-conf services
<alex-> Ah
<alex-> google translate?
<meandmesadfjskd> nee
<alex-> Is there no ubuntu canada?
<meandmesadfjskd> ik woon in het nederlands (bussum)
<alex-> Waarom is je nederlands zo slecht dan?:P
<meandmesadfjskd> mischien ben ik stom
<meandmesadfjskd> schiven is moeilijk voor me
<erkan^> schrijven?
<meandmesadfjskd> ja
<meandmesadfjskd> schriven
<MonkeyDust> het is knap dat je het probeert, meandmesadfjskd
<meandmesadfjskd> schrijven
<erkan^> ja erg compliment (-:
<meandmesadfjskd> bedankt
<meandmesadfjskd> wat slecht weer
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> hier is erg benauwd
<meandmesadfjskd> onweer hier. vroeger was het benauwd
<meandmesadfjskd> maar, geen idea over mij avahi probleem?
<erkan^> avahi? nog nooit gehoord
<erkan^> effe zoeken
<erkan^> is dat een zoeken netwerk ofzo?
<meandmesadfjskd> nee
<meandmesadfjskd> het is voor services te publisheren(?)
<erkan^> wat is een probleem met avahi dan?
<meandmesadfjskd> mij laptop kan neit de services van mij server zien
<meandmesadfjskd> mij laptop kan niet de services van mij server zien
<erkan^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538617 ?
<meandmesadfjskd> ik hebt geen andre switch of router te gebruiken
<erkan^> sorry ik weet het niet. volgens me weet alex- veel heel over de netwerk, meandmesadfjskd
<meandmesadfjskd> alex hebt vroeger "wat is avahi?" gevraagd
<meandmesadfjskd> alex heeft  vroeger "wat is avahi?" gevraagd
<alex-> Wat is het probleem erkan^ ?
<alex-> ben geen expert maar ben er wel vaak mee bezig :p
<JanC> meandmesadfjskd: zitten beide computers via ethernet verbonden?
<JanC> beide via draad dus?
<JanC> de meest waarschijnlijke oorzaak is dat multicast-netwerkverkeer om de één of andere reden niet doorkomt
<JanC> dat is vaak en probleem tussen bedraad & draadloos, maar mogelijk hebben sommige routers daar ook een probleem mee tussen bedrade aansluitingen...
<meandmesadfjskd> Janc: was dat tegen mij? Ik hebt wat gemist
<JanC> meandmesadfjskd: was tegen jou ja, maar ik heb ook een deel gemist, dus mogelijk had iemand anders dat ook al gevraagd...  ;)
<meandmesadfjskd> (Stom pidgin ga dicht, niet naar het system-tray)
<JanC> <JanC> de meest waarschijnlijke oorzaak is dat multicast-netwerkverkeer om de één of andere reden niet doorkomt
<meandmesadfjskd> ik probeer dradloos, michien avahi werkt dan
<JanC> mijn ervaring is dat het meestal werkt als beide draadloos of beide bedraad gebruiken
<meandmesadfjskd> ja, ik kan nu mij server via wlan ipv6 kijken
<meandmesadfjskd> maar mij pulseaudio server is er, maar mij lokal pulseaudio zie het niet
<meandmesadfjskd> ook, het is allen via ipv6, and niet via IPv4
<meandmesadfjskd> dat is mischien waarom mij laptop pulseaudio zie de server niet
<meandmesadfjskd> weet iemand iets over ip6 addresses?
<alex-> Iemand?: wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\mspaint.exe"
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-11
<alex-> Hoi
<alex-> transmission is vastgelopen tijdens het installeren
<alex-> enige manier om installeren te annuleren?>
<tiempjuuh> Hoe bedoel je?
<alex-> Wijzigingen worden doorgevoerd
<alex-> blijft hij op de helft staan
<tiempjuuh> Maar transmission staat toch standaard in ubuntu?
<tiempjuuh> of heb je het verwijderd?
<alex-> nee 2e geinstalleerd
<alex-> Lightweight
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> vandaar
<alex-> en ik kan hem niet annuleren ofzo
<alex-> hij blijft doorgaan met op de helft staan
<tiempjuuh> dat klopt, pakketten installeren kan je niet annuleren
<alex-> en nu?
<tiempjuuh> hoe lang wacht je al?
<alex-> 5 min ofzo
<alex-> software center gesloten
<alex-> en weer opgestart
<alex-> nu krijg ik een grijs venster
<tiempjuuh> dat doet compiz
<tiempjuuh> betekent dat ie niet reageert
<alex-> en nu?
<tiempjuuh> probeer eens software center te sluiten en het via synaptic te installeren?
<alex-> Kan geen exclusieve vergrendeling verkrijgen
<alex-> Meestal betekent dit dat er al een andere pakketbeheerder (zoals apt-get of aptitude) actief is. Sluit die toepassing eerst af.
<tiempjuuh> start de systeemmonitor eens
<alex-> 100% cpu usage
<tiempjuuh> en beeindig het softwarecenter NIET!
<tiempjuuh> hmm, lastig
<alex-> Wat wel?
<tiempjuuh> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<alex-> wat gebeurt er dan?
<tiempjuuh> dan hoort de xserver te herstarten, een soort van afmelden en weer aanmelden, op de harde manier
<alex-> Kan ook gewoon afmelden
<alex-> :P
<tiempjuuh> doe dat dan maar :p
<tiempjuuh> En, gelukt, imkes60?
<alex-> imkes?
<tiempjuuh> ooops, sorry...
<tiempjuuh> mijn geheugen laat me in de steek :$
<alex-> Hoe kan ik de rechten veranderen van /var/www/ zodat ik er in mag editten?
<tiempjuuh> om wat voor bestand gaat het?
<alex-> tiempjuuh: nee nog niet gelukt, moet ik afmelden
<alex-> bestand?
<alex-> het is een map
<alex-> die apache gebruikt
<tiempjuuh> achso...
<unafnyirf> sudo chmod +w
<alex-> wat is +w?
<unafnyirf> write
<tiempjuuh> beter doe je het grafishc
<tiempjuuh> gksu nautilus
<alex-> Ohja dat kan ook nog
<alex-> grafisch :P
<tiempjuuh> dan naar die map gaan
<alex-> Ja
<tiempjuuh> dan eigenschappen
<tiempjuuh> dan tab rechten
<tiempjuuh> dan jou alle read/write rechten geven ;)
<unafnyirf> maar, eigenlijk is het beter om alleen root schrijfrechten te laten hebben in een web directory en sudo te gebruiken als je er iets in wilt zetten
<alex-> Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /map/ on this server.
<alex-> (dat krijg ik als ik m'n folder in ga die ik net gekopieerd heb)
<alex-> Waarom is dat beter? unafnyirf
<unafnyirf> mocht iemand apache hacken, dan moeten ze eerst nog root rechten krijgen voor ze je site kunnen vernielen
<tiempjuuh> kun je ook niet mollen
<alex-> Nah
<alex-> het draait lokaal
<alex-> dus veel maakt het niet uit
<unafnyirf> en je kan het zelf niet per ongeluk kapot maken
<alex-> gewoon 127.0.0.1 om wat bestanden aan te passen
<unafnyirf> als het alleen locaal is, waarom draai je apache dan?
<alex-> Om een webserver te hebben?
<alex-> Kan ik websites maken
<alex-> Hmm, als bestanden met root kopieer van map 1 naar map2, kan apache er niet meer bij... dan krijg ik een forbidden foutmelding
<unafnyirf> en de lees rechten staan wel voor iedereen aan?
<alex-> nautilus loopt vast :\
<alex-> root: bestanden aanmaken en verwijderen
<alex-> ubuntu: bestanden aanmaken en verwijderen
<alex-> anderen: bestanden gebruiken
<unafnyirf> heb je de bestanden nu wel in /var/www staan?
<alex-> ja
<alex-> Krijg ik dit weer: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<alex-> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<alex-> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<alex-> Unable to open logs
<alex-> Action 'start' failed.
<alex-> The Apache error log may have more information.
<alex->                                                                          [fail]
<johanvd>  alex- , wat staat er in /etc/hosts ?
<unafnyirf> vreemd
<alex-> bestand of map johanvd ?
<johanvd> dat is een bestand
<alex-> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<alex-> 127.0.1.1       HP
<alex-> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<alex-> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<alex-> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<alex-> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<alex-> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<alex-> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<alex-> waarom voegt hij allemaal enters in ....
<unafnyirf> dat lijkt wel goed
<alex-> (xchat, als ik paste)
<unafnyirf> waarschijnlijk omdat er enters in de tekst staan
<alex-> ik heb apache2 geinsstlaleerd
<alex-> en daarna sudo apt-get install lamp-server^   gedaan
<alex-> kan het daar ergens fout gegaan zijn?
<unafnyirf> misschien moet je nog iets in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ aanpassen
<alex-> ik herinstaller even
<alex-> apache
<alex-> waarom kun je niet twee dingen tegelijk installeren?
<alex-> nope geen succes
<alex-> wat raar dat het niet werkt...
<johanvd> krijg je weer dezelfde foutmelding?
<alex-> Ja
<alex-> Het werkt!
<alex-> Heb skype uitgezet (die gebruikt ook poort 80)
<alex-> En sudo service apache2 start
<unafnyirf> lol
<johanvd> skype op poort 80? heb je die als root gestart dan?
<johanvd> zonder sudo kan skype helemaal niet luisteren op poort 80
<unafnyirf> je kan maar een ding tegelijk installeren omdat er anders dingen mis kunnen gaan met dependencies
<johanvd> dat kan wel met 1 commando: sudo apt-get install pakket1 pakket2 pakket3 enz.
<unafnyirf> ja, maar don worden ze nog na elkaar geinstalleerd, en je kan niet apt-get 2 keer tegelijk draaien of apt-get en synaptic of update-manager
<johanvd> dat klopt
<alex-> Skype gebruikt altijd poort 80
<johanvd> misschien voor uitgaand verkeer, maar niet om op te luisteren
<unafnyirf> het zou kunnen dat het sticky bit standaard aan staat voor skype
<alex-> sticky bit?
<StefandeVries> De bit die bepaalt of het bestand uitvoerbaar is of niet.
<unafnyirf> ik bedoelde eigenlijk  het bit dat bepaald dat een bestand altijd met de rechten van de eigenaar wordt uitgevoerd
<alex-> ah
<alex-> geen diee
<alex-> idee *
<StefandeVries> unafnyirf: Ja, dat is de definitie van die bit in Linux.
<TheLastProject> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is de beste uitvinding sinds... brood
<TheLastProject> Foutje, sorry
<TheLastProject> (Ik krijg dat toetsenbord layout maar niet goed =/)
<Gh0sty> iemand hier die werkt met libvirt of weet hoe die te debuggen?
<erkan^> TheLastProject, ?
<erkan^> ctrl + alt + backspaces doet niks
<TheLastProject> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is standaard uitgeschakeld
<TheLastProject> Kun je inschakelen, killt je X.org sessie
<erkan^> wat kan je met die doen?
<TheLastProject> Kun je zien als een, nogal snelle reboot
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> dus kill ?
<erkan^> wat is x.org eigenlijk ?
<TheLastProject> Euhm...
<TheLastProject> Geen idee hoe ik dat uit leg
<TheLastProject> "Session manager", voor zover ik weet
<TheLastProject> Maar ik kan er naast zitten =/
<TheLastProject> Wikipedia tijd!
<erkan^> owkej
<TheLastProject> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<TheLastProject> Daar draait blijkbaar GNOME/KDE/etc op
<erkan^> ah is nap het
<erkan^> nap = snap
<TheLastProject> Maar goed, weet iemand welke toetsenbord indeling het beste is voor een normaal toetsenbord gekocht in Nederland?
<TheLastProject> Ik kan maar geen goede indeling vinden waarbij ik ook accenten en het euroteken op 5 zoals onder Windows kan gebruiken =/
<erkan^> €
<TheLastProject> Ja =/
<TheLastProject> Dat kan ik dus niet
<erkan^> 4 + alt gr
<erkan^> effe kijken
<TheLastProject> 4
<TheLastProject> Hmmm
<TheLastProject> D:
<erkan^> Indelingen: USA International (met dode toetsen) heb ik en jij dan, TheLastProject ?
<TheLastProject> Ik had alternatief internationaal
<TheLastProject> Ik ga jouw layout eens proberen
<erkan^> ok
<TheLastProject> éë€
<TheLastProject> Oh, geweldig!
<TheLastProject> Bedankt!
<erkan^> Gefeliciteerd
<erkan^> (-:
<TheLastProject> Vraagje, gebruikt iemand anders hier een Roccat muis?
<zippo^> Roccat muis?
<TheLastProject> http://www.roccat.org/
<TheLastProject> Gamer muis
<erkan^> ow okee, ik heb nog nooit roccat mouse gebruikt
<TheLastProject> Waarom crasht letterlijk elke muziekspeler? Q_Q
<TheLastProject> Q_Q
<TheLastProject> Dit is gemeen Q_Q
<TheLastProject> De enige music player die ik vind die zo goed met mijn muis om kan gaan mist de functie om een map in de gaten te blijven houden Q_Q
<alex-> banshee crasht ook vaak bij mij
<alex-> Welk lettertype gebrikt Ubuntu?
<alex-> weer gecrasht :\
<TheLastProject> Heb het atm niet over Banshee, maar okay :P
<TheLastProject> Geen idee, waar staat dat?
<alex-> weet ik dus ook niet :P
<alex-> ik zoek het lettertype
<alex-> nja iig, iets wat een beetje schuin staat
<alex-> want italic functie mag niet baten :\
<JanC> Ubuntu gebruikt standaard het "Ubuntu" lettertype  :P
<JanC> TheLastProject: QuodLibet crasht hier niet, als dat kan helpen...
<JanC> en wat is het probleem met je muis?
<TheLastProject> Het grootste probleem voor mij is dat ik een gamer muis gebruik waarbij ik hotkeys in kan stellen voor volgende nummer enzo, maar dat geen music player (behalve audacious) daarmee to configureren valt =/
<JanC> kan die muis niet gewoon de standaard mediatoetsenbord-toetsen emuleren dan?
<TheLastProject> Voor zover ik weet wel
<TheLastProject> Maar mijn Open Source driver daarvoor heeft wat problemen =/
<TheLastProject> Dus ik kan het niet anders zetten dan "Button7", etc
<JanC> dan moet dat gewoon werken ook (al zullen sommige mediaplayers een plugin nodig hebben misschien)
<JanC> eh
<TheLastProject> Bij Audacious kon ik instelling "Button9" voor "volgende nummer"
<JanC> het doet muisknoppen, geen toetsenbordknoppen dus?
<TheLastProject> Maar Audacious kan niet automatisch een library up-to-date houden =/
<TheLastProject> Op het moment wel, totdat ik er ooit achter kom hoe ik die driver goed werkend krijg =/
<JanC> lijkt me dat er dan een programma op de achtergrond moet draaien dat deze omzet
<TheLastProject> Nou, ik heb op mijn toetsenbord ook een play/pauze knop
<TheLastProject> Maar die doet dus ook niks bij 90% van de muziekspelers =/
<JanC> veel programma's hebben die functionaliteit in een plugin
<TheLastProject> Hmmm...
<JanC> en je moet natuurlijk ook het juiste toetsenbord instellen
<TheLastProject> Eens kijken of ik die speciale muistoetsen als keyboard kan programmeren o,o
 * cchriss is away: Away from keyboard.
<JanC> cchriss: geen away-meldingen aub
<JanC> welke muis is dat eigenlijk precies?
<TheLastProject> Roccat Kova+
<JanC> 49 €, dat valt nog mee  ☺
<RawChid> Weet iemand hoe je in grub 2 een partitie of OS kun negeren (zodat deze niet aan het menu wordt toegevoegd)
<JanC> RawChid: staat er niet ergens een lijst met devices in /boot/grub ?
<RawChid> Niet dat ik weet, heb net gekeken. Ik zat eerder aan /etc/grub of /etc/default/grub te denken
<TheLastProject> Ik geloof dat ik iets gevonden heb o,o
<JanC> /boot/grub/device.map ?  (of is die nog van grub 1?)
<RawChid> DENK HET
<JanC> RawChid: volgens "info grub" voor grub 2 zou die moeten werken
<RawChid> Dan ga ik zo ff uitzoeken wat ik daarmee moet
<TheLastProject> Probleem opgelost, Rhythmbox doet het zonder problemen
<JanC> TheLastProject: hoe heb je het opgelost dan?
<TheLastProject> De drivers via de command line met sudo gestart
<TheLastProject> Toen kon ik die knoppen wel goed instellen
<TheLastProject> En Rhythmbox accepteerd die zonder extra plugins
<TheLastProject> Nu mis ik zo ongeveer over cover art van
<TheLastProject> Nouja =/
<TheLastProject> *alle cover art
<TheLastProject> Wat is er met mijn grammatica =/
<TheLastProject> En nu houd Rhythmbox ermee op mijn muis te begrijpen >_>
<TheLastProject> God, wat irritant >_>
<TheLastProject> Ik snap niet waarom de pauze knop wel werkt maar de volgende/vorige ineens niet meer =/
<MonkeyDust> bug voor launchpad!
<OerHeks> als je niet kan spoelen in een song, kan het aan je bestand liggen, volgende vorige zou moeten werken.
<hosoka> Een goedenavond
<OerHeks> hosoka, hoi
<TheLastProject> Spoelen heb ik geen knop voor, vorige/volgende werkte, toen opende ik printerinstellingen IIRC en nu niet meer
<TheLastProject> Hopelijk werkt het weer na een reboot
<hosoka> OerHeks: hallo
<hosoka> hoe kan ik tar files met terminal doen ?
<hosoka> installeren
<hansw> zet het, voor de zekerheid, in een lege dir en dan uitpakken met tar -xvf bladiebla.tar
<hansw> en dan afhankelijk van de inhoud kijken of je moet compileren, etc..
<hansw> als het een tar.gz is gebruik je tar -zxvf
<hosoka> ik heb het uitgepakt in mijn download folder
<hosoka> gewoon met rechtermuis
<hosoka> alleen weet ik niet hoe te installeren.
<hosoka> ik heb gewoon op die bin geklikt en maakte progr gewoon open :-)
<TheLastProject> Ah, .bin?
<hosoka> het is een bz2 file
<TheLastProject> Die open je normaalgesproken (tenminste ik) in een terminal met het commando "./bestandsnaam.bin"
<hosoka> het is een tar.bz2
<TheLastProject> Oh, tar.bz2 o,o
<TheLastProject> Euhm...
<TheLastProject> D:
<hosoka> nu, uitgepakt en kon kiezen op de naam of naam.bin
<hosoka> beide met een muisklik ging gewoon open, maar is nog steeds niet geinstalleerd.
<hosoka> het geeft niet. wilde gewoon uittesten.
<hosoka> ben niet zo een terminal pers
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je de .bin gewoon kan starten, desnoods even checken of het uitvoerbaar is ?
<OerHeks> ( het is geen installer)
<hosoka> ja, het is uitvoerbaar.
<OerHeks> kee
<hosoka> maar is er dan wel een manier om het dan ook te installeren ?
<hosoka> google op installeren tar.bz2 via terminal mocht niet helpen.
<OerHeks> dan een mapje maken onder /opt/  en daarin parkeren, snelkoppeling aanmaken en hopla
<hosoka> :-)
<hosoka> slim
<hosoka> anyway, thanks
<hosoka> ik zoek het verder uit.
<hosoka> goed jullie weer te zien.
<OerHeks> of je kan ergens ook een ln aanmaken, even zoeken ... dan kan je hem altijd starten van CLI
<hosoka> ai
<hosoka> fijne avond verder.
<OerHeks> succes hosoka
<hosoka> cool
<hosoka> als er een opendag is voor de opkomende ubuntu release hou me op de hoogte :-)
<OerHeks> oke, er zit iets aan te komen voor Oneiric, las ik.
<hosoka> alright
<hosoka> o ja
<hosoka> waar las je die ?
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/ubuntu-11-10-release/
<OerHeks> heya Wanda_
<Wanda_> Hallootje OerHeks;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-03
<theasgard> hey
<lotuspsychje> weet iemand hoe ik deze bug oplos? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<wica> een goede morgen
<wica> Is het mogelijk resolvconf uit te zetten? Zodat die /etc/resolv.conf met rust laat?
<koan> als ik het me goed herinner, is resolv.conf bij gebruik van resolvconf een symlink, en moet je die symlink verwijderen en een gewoon bestand resolv.conf aanmaken met de inhoud die je wilt, dan laat resolvconf het met rust
<wica> Dat zou fijn zijn
<wica> U heeft helemaal gelijk, mijn dank is groot :)
<koan> leuk, mijn geheugen werkt nog blijkbaar :-)
<wica> :)
<wica> Weet iemand de reden van resolvconf?
<exalt> hallo
<Ian> hoi
<TheWeeknd> hey iedereen
<timo^> dat TheWeeknd
<TheWeeknd> ik heb n klein vraagje, wat betekent "bedilziek"
<TheWeeknd> ik kan het woord nergens vinden
<timo^> bedilziek
<timo^> http://bit.ly/NLXl4s
<TheWeeknd> ik krijg enkel vertalingen
<TheWeeknd> krijg nou wat!
<TheWeeknd> encyclo heeft em
<TheWeeknd> maar BEDILZIEK niet
<TheWeeknd> blijkbaar maakt caps wel degelijk n verschil
<TheWeeknd> bedankt, bye now
<timo^> juist ja...
<trijntje> lol, wth was dat?
<timo^> géén idee
<trijntje> ubuntu-nl, voor AL uw vragen?
<timo^> :P
<FOAD> Doe niet zo bedilziek.
<glenn> iemand hier
<glenn> hoe kan ik mijn standaard programma instellen in ubuntu 12.04
<timo^> ga naar Systeeminstellingen --> details
<timo^> daar kun je dat allemaal instellen :)
<glenn> maar daar kan ik niet instellen dat hij voor pdf files acrobat reader moet gebruiken
<timo^> ah
<timo^> hmmz
<timo^> dat weet ik zo 123 niet :P
<glenn> timo^,  gewoon rechts klikken op het bestand ->eigenschappen->openen met
<timo^> ow :P
<Antwoordje> hoi
<Antwoordje> is er iemand die wat weet van politiek enzo? ik geraak er niet meer aan uit, ben ik links, centrumlinks, centrum, centrumrechts, rechts, progressief (liberaal/conservatief), conservatief (progressief/liberaal), liberaal (progressief/conservatief), etc etc etc (>.<)
<cc_INC> Zijn allemaal leugenaars joh :)
<OerHeks> verkeerd IRC kanaal voor politiek.
<viezerd> mwah, nie zo negatief :D
<cc_INC> :)
<Antwoordje> daarbovenop komt nog eens dat liberaal iets totaal ander betekent in de VS dan in Europa
<OerHeks> Antwoordje, voeg je naar een ander irc kanaal voor politiek gezwets, dit is uitsluitend ubuntu support, dank u.
<Antwoordje> nou waar vind ik het politieke IRC kanaal dan
<OerHeks> probeer altavista, bing of een andere zoekmachien ?
<Antwoordje> kthxbai
<FOAD> Wat, ik had net het antwoord voor Antwoordje.
<trijntje> hmm, zelfde ip als die vorige rare vraag, lijkt er op dat iemand zit te trollen
<trijntje> antwoordje == TheWeeknd
<trijntje> ik ben er vandoor, trusten allemaal
<OerHeks> trusten trijntje ( is het gelukt nog met je videokaart issue vanmorgen?)
 * OerHeks las iets ergens over de fix radeon.nomodeset=1)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-04
<rghvdberg> hoi , ok als ik  hier iets vraag over xubuntu ?
<StefandeVries> Zeker.
<StefandeVries> Het kan alleen even duren voor je antwoord krijgt, er zijn nog niet veel mensen online.
<rghvdberg> ok, heb een fresh install gedaan van xubuntu en mijn usb hdd mount niet automagisch
<rghvdberg> als ik op het pictogram op de desktop klikt dan wordt ie gewoon gemount maar ik wil het natuurlijk dat het tijdens het opstarten gebeurt
<rghvdberg> oh, ik geloof dat pysdm het gefixed heeft : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-mount-partitions-automatically.html
<rghvdberg> ff rebooten en kijken of het echt werkt
<rghvdberg> cya
<rghvdberg> sudo /sbin/reboot
<sebastiaan> nick sebastiaan
<sebastiaan> Oops
<exalt> hey Sebastiaan, nieuw hier ?
<Sebastiaan> Ja
<exalt> vertel
<Sebastiaan> Dat vroeg je net ook al -_-
<Sebastiaan> Dus eigelijk ben ik niet meer nieuw hier, net in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic wel
<Sebastiaan> maar nu niet meer
<exalt> ...
<Sebastiaan> Wat?
<exalt> je hebt toch een probleem ?
<exalt> vertel dan!
<Sebastiaan> ooh!
<Sebastiaan> Ik heb een Zenbook (Asus) die het perfect deed tot een dag geleden. Nu worden m'n pakketje gedropt en wat ik ook doe ik kan de functionaliteit niet meer terug krijgen.
<Sebastiaan> Heb mezelf kapot gegoogled en allerlei fixes geprobeerd (kernel mod herinstalleren, kernel van Quantal proberen, module met de hand compileren)
<Sebastiaan> maar niks werkt
<JapyDooge> als in, packets van je wifi-verbinding oid? :)
<Sebastiaan> Ja wifi
<Sebastiaan> bedraad werkt
<Sebastiaan> maar dan ben ik een van de 2 USB poorten kwijt, dus dat doe ik liever niet (en is ook niet overal mogelijk)
<JapyDooge> Da´s vervelend. Kan het een hardware-iets zijn? Bijv. testen met een Live-CD of je het daar ook mee hebt.
<Sebastiaan> Met Live-CD is het niet het geval, want die software is ouder. Het gebeurt echt alleen na een bepaalde update.
<Sebastiaan> En daar knelt ook meteen de schoen... zonder die update doet m'n mousepad het niet lekker
<szal> en wat voor updates heb je gisteren eropgegooid?
<Sebastiaan> Geen specefiek idee, gewoon de normale Ubuntu updates
<Sebastiaan> niet echt op gelet wat en waar moet ik zeggen, ik krijg best veel devices op een dag langs
<szal> Sebastiaan: kan je nakijken in /var/log/apt/history.log
<Sebastiaan> Ik heb de laptop nu niet (meer). Is van een klant
<szal> dan is iedere vraag om hulp futile.. want wat doe je daar aan als je een oplossing vindt, maar de laptop niet daar hebt?
<Sebastiaan> Maar wil wel graag een fix.. dus wederom: als iemand een zoekterm voor google weet hou ik me aanbevolen. Ik heb denk ik elke variatie op "ubuntu asus zenbook wifi" al wel geprobeerd
<Sebastiaan> Ik wil niet perse hulp maar meer een duwtje in de richting waar ik het zou kunnen zoeken, ALS jullie dat weten
<Sebastiaan> zo van "kijk daar eens" of "google daar eens op"
<Sebastiaan> maar zo te horen weten jullie zo 1,2,3 (zonder meer info) ook niets?
<szal> als ik zei, er is een log van de installatieactiviteit; bezorg dat, dan kunnen we kijken of er iets tussen zat dat op de wi-fi invloed mag hebben
<Sebastiaan> Eens kijken of ik er bij kan via SSH... even wachtne
<Sebastiaan> Nee dus, jammer.
<Sebastiaan> Nouja goed, dan ga ik zelf maar weer zoeken naar een oplossing
<Sebastiaan> iig bedankt, en als ik de lapotop weer fysiek hier heb zal ik eens terugkomen. Dan werkt dit een stuk makkelijker en sneller.
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand hoe ik definitief icoontjes uit de zijbalk verwijder/erin zet?
<JasperCoenraats> en hoe ik die definitief op het bureaublad krijg?
<JapyDooge> JasperCoenraats: gebruik je een LiveCD?
<JapyDooge> normaal worden dat soort instellingen netjes opgeslagen neem ik aan
<JasperCoenraats> JapyDooge: hoi. Ik heb e.e.a. al helemaal geïnstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> wil nu alleen een werbare omgeving creëren
<JapyDooge> ahh raar dan, ik weet niet zo heel veel van Unity, dus mogelijk komt er nog iemand anders langs die je kan helpen ;)
<JasperCoenraats> dus een functioneel bureaublad, en ik zou graag willen niet elke keer al die iconen rechts blijven staan
<JapyDooge> maar ik dacht als eerste aan een LiveCD die logischerwijs dat soort dingen niet op slaat
<JasperCoenraats> livecd?
<JapyDooge> mja geen installatie, maar een omgeving die vanaf de CD draait
<JapyDooge> niet van toepassing in jou geval ;)
<JasperCoenraats> Nee
<JasperCoenraats> idd
<JapyDooge> hopelijk kan iemand anders je helpen dus ^^
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<JasperCoenraats> dank
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: weet jij hoe je picto's op je bureaublad zet in Ubuntu?
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: is het je verbinding, of zijn het gewoon weer de spoorwegen?
<wijnand> Hallo ik heb een vraag over het installeren van ubuntu
<Luckiboy> Vertel maar :)
<wijnand> Ik heb deze versie http://ubuntu-nl.org/download/desktop de 32 bits versie gedownload, en met free-iso-burner op een CD gezet en vervolgens in mijn laptop gestopt . toen heb ik de laptop opnieuw opgestart en geboot vanaf de cd. Ik zag eventjes een paars scherm met een icoontje onderaan maar toen kwam er een zwart scherm en ging de laptop heel hard blazen. Nu doet hij niks meer en moet ik hem uit doen en weer opnieuw opstarten voor
<Luckiboy> Waarschijnlijk moet je op pijltje naar links/drukken als je die icoontjes ziet onderaan
<wijnand> aha ik probeer het even opnieuw dan :)
<wijnand> Hee dit is raar... ik heb hem nog niet opnieuw opgestart maar het lijkt erop dat hij nog aan staat.... als ik op de pijltjes naar links/rechts druk, hoor ik een tikgeluidje... Maar m'n scherm is helemaal zwart...
<timo^> probeer de helderheidstoets omhoog eens?
<wijnand> Ik hoor een geluidje maar ik zie niks als ik op de pijltjestoetsen druk
<timo^> neen
<timo^> de helderheidstoets
<timo^> dus FN + zonnetje met een ^ erbij ;)
<wijnand> Oh die , nee die doet niks..
<wijnand> even restarten.
<wijnand> Ik moest blijkbaar gewoon op een toets drukken toen dat icoontje onderin bleeld kwam, ik zie nu een menu en kan nu installeren :)
<StefandeVries> 20:01 < Luckiboy> Waarschijnlijk moet je op pijltje naar links/drukken als je die icoontjes ziet onderaan
<StefandeVries> Zoals al werd gezegd. ;)
<wijnand> Yep, zou goed kunnen. Ik drukte trouwens in het menu op "ubuntu installeren " en nu is mijn scherm weer zwart en hij lijkt nu bezig te zijn, is dit normaal?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Er verschijnt straks als het goed is een installatiewizard.
<wijnand> duurt nu al 3 minuten, dat hoort niet volgens mij... he verdorie, hij zit nu weer in het menu en nu is het scherm weer zwart ^^
<wijnand> (in een menu, aan de geluidjes te horen bij het drukken op de pijltjes)
<trijntje> wijnand: is het een hele nieuwe of ouwe pc?
<wijnand> Het is een 3 jaar oude acer maar heb er al een keer een neiuwe windows opgezet. ik heb net even dit filmpje bekeken : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhnLk3gviWY en ik ga nu eerst even ruimte reserveren, dat had ik niet gedaan.
<trijntje> dat maakt niet uit voor het opstarten
<wijnand> misschien is er iets niet goed met de drivers? vanaf toen ik zelf windows erop gezet heb kan ik niet meer met het toetsenbord het geluid harder zetten of helderheid veranderne....maar kan het daaraan liggen?
<trijntje> wijnand: je kan proberen tijdens het opstarten op F6 te drukken, en dan bij opties 'nomodeset' te proberen, dat helpt vaak bij zo'n zwart scherm
<wijnand> oke trijntje, ga het even proberen
<wijnand> wow, ik dacht dat je bedoelde tijdens het laden van het ubuntu en toen hield ik f6 in en hij ging heel hard piepen hahaha :p oeps
<wijnand> hij doet het nu! :) bedankt
<trijntje> wijnand: mooi zo, ik hoop dat de installatie nu lukt
<Helen> Ik heb een dualboot, winxp en ubuntu, maar op ubuntu krijg ik het netwerk niet zodanig dat ik het internet op kan. Wat kan ik doen om dat goed te krijgen?
<OerHeks> bedraad netwerk?
<Helen> Nee wifi en dan ook nog via een externe usb plug
<OerHeks> is er in restricted drivers een driver beschikbaar?
<OerHeks> zelfde menu waar je ook videokaart driver kan installeren
<Helen> Winxp doet het wel, en het installatie progr. van de uisb plug (netgear) kon ook alleen in windows geinstalleerd worden. waar vind ik de restricted drivers?
<OerHeks> tiep in dash "stuurprogramma"
<Helen> stuurprogramma
<Helen> dan krijg ik "downloaden van pakketindices mislukt, controleer uw netwerkverbinding. De meeste stuurprogramma's zijn niet beschikbaar
<OerHeks> dat zul je met draad internet moeten doen
<Helen> En meteen daarna: "Er zijn geen niet-vrije stuurprogramma's in gebruik op deze computer
<OerHeks> als er geen stuurprogramma is , kom je toe aan deze pagina >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ProblemenMetDraadlozeNetwerkkaartenOplossen
<Helen> Dat gaat niet, ik woon in een gebied in Spanje waar er alleen wifi is.
<Helen> Ik ga kijken of ik hier wat mee verder kom: Gebruikmaken van Windows-stuurprogramma's.
<Helen> Weer bedankt oerheks
<OerHeks> succes.
<Helen> Thanks
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-05
<erwin> middag!
<trijntje> goede middag
<Beekhof_> Hoe non-empty directory delete
<Beekhof_> Ofwel Hoe een niet lege folder verwijderen
<OerHeks> ik dacht " rm -rf /pad/naar/naam "
<OerHeks> rm -r without (-f for force) will request you a reply to remove each files.
<Beekhof_>  bedankt ga het proberen, maar wel op andere pc duurt wel even, t.ot dan
<Beekhof_> enkel is het nodig sudo te gebruiken als ls -l aangeeft dr-xr-xr root root, m.a.w. moet w=write en/of x=execute perse aan staan?
<OerHeks> dan heb je sudo nodig idd.
<viezerd> zou je die wel weggooien ? ;)
<JanC> kan zijn dat die toevallig verkeerdelijk sudo gebruikt heeft in zijn/haar $HOME  ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Fer> vraagje... iemand enig idee hoe ik op een portable harddisk van 160 gig op een mac, ubuntu kan installeren? ben al 24 uur bezig, maar lukt me niet...  lol
<trijntje> Fer: waar loopt het mis?
<Eagleman7> Hallo
<Luckiboy> hallo Eagleman7
<Eagleman7> Ik probeer met clonezilla een 1:1 copy te maken van mijn 64gb ssd waar ubuntu opstaat
<Eagleman7> net  zoiets als windows 7 backup and restore
<Eagleman7> dat je de restore image erin gooit en dat je alles terug heb zoals het was
<Eagleman7> is dit mogelijk met clonezilla?
<Eagleman7> Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Oh sorry, ik was even weg, maar ik lees het even
<Eagleman7> ok thanks :)
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij moet dat geen probleem zijn met clonezilla
<Eagleman7> dus als ik straks mijn ssd formateer en die iso terug zet dat ik alles weer had voor de backup?
<Eagleman7> of de backup
<Eagleman7> *
<Luckiboy> Je kan het eerst uitproberen in een Virtual Machine als je twijfelt, maar het zou geen problemen moeten geven
<Eagleman7> de bedoeling is dat ik straks ubuntu boven op vmware esxi instal
<Eagleman7> en als dat niet werkt dat ik dan weer nel en makkelijk terug kan
<Eagleman7> snel
<Eagleman7> maar wat jij zegt is dus even de backup mounten op vmware of dergelijke
<Eagleman7> en dan estoren met clonezilla
<Eagleman7> restoren
<Eagleman7> Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ja, gewoon even om er zeker van te zijn dat hij werkt :)
<Eagleman7> ok
<Eagleman7> en ik heb ook nog een andere hardisk erin zitten
<Eagleman7> alleen de plaats waar je backupt moet groter zijn en dat is mijn usb drive niet
<Eagleman7> hoe los ik dat op?
<eagleman7> oops
<Luckiboy> Eh... hoe bedoel je precies
<Luckiboy> ?
<eagleman7> em
<eagleman7> mijn HDDin de server is 1tb
<lordievader> Goede avond
<eagleman7> clonezilla staat alleen to om te backup naar iets dat groter is dan de source
<OerHeks> 64 gb > 1024 gb
<eagleman7> nee
<eagleman7> nu is het
<eagleman7> 64gb>500gb
<eagleman7> straks 1000gb>500gb
<eagleman7> en het laatste kan niet
<OerHeks> andersom wel, 500 > 1024
<eagleman7> ja
<eagleman7> alleen wil ik mijn backup disk niet backuppen?
<OerHeks> wat een non-issue, succes ermee.
<trijntje> eagleman7: je wilt een backup maken terwijl je niet genoeg ruimte hebt? Je zou compressie kunnen gebruiken
<eagleman7> met cloneilla?
<trijntje> ik weet niet of clonezilla dat kan, ik gebruik dat programma zelf niet
<trijntje> maar als die harddisk nu nog kleiner is heb je nog een tijdje om het uit te zoeken
<JanC> eagleman7: misschien zijn sysresccd.org & FSArchiver een oplossing voor je
<JanC> fsarchiver.org
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<babel1234> hallo
<trijntje> hey babel1234
<babel1234> hey kan ik jou wat vragen over ubuntu
<babel1234> ik heb nu ubuntu op mijn laptop geinstalleerd, alles werkt prima en ik ben nog aan het expirimenteren
<babel1234> ik heb alleen nu een paar keer gehad dat met muispad vastliep
<babel1234> het systeem draaide gewoon nog, en met alt en tab kon ik dan wel gewoon door navigeren zeg maar
<babel1234> maar mijn muis reageerd dan niet meer
<babel1234> touchpad op de laptop in dit geval dan
<trijntje> dat is vreemd. Welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd? En hoe oud is die laptop ongeveer?
<trijntje> als je een ouwe muis tijdelijk op de laptop aansluit kan je kijken of die nog wel werkt als het touchpad er mee stopt. Als de muis wel nog werkt weten we zeker dat het een probleem met het touchpad is
<babel1234> jaidd
<babel1234> even uitsluiten dus
<babel1234> ik heb 12.04 via usb geinstalleerd
<babel1234> laptop is 1.5 / 2 jaar oud
<babel1234> amper gebruikt
<babel1234> emachines 350
<trijntje> weet je of het probleem ook onder windows voorkomt?
<babel1234> nee onder windows werkte alles goed
<babel1234> ik had een orginele xp erop zitten
<babel1234> maar werkte allemaal te traag
<babel1234> toen hoorde ik van ubuntu
<trijntje> dan is het dus een probleem met ubuntu. Ik weet zo snel niet wat het kan zijn, ik heb weinig ervaring met touchpads
<trijntje> als het probleem weer voorkomt kan je een kopie maken van /var/log/syslog en /var/log/Xorg.0.log, mogelijk staat daar iets in
<trijntje> installeer je wel altijd alle updates? En heb je ook bij 'extra stuurprogramma's' gekeken of er drivers beschikbaar zijn?
<LEDfan> Ik heb voor mijn Lenovo B560 ook touchpad drivers moeten installeren. Misschien kan ik je helpen?
<babel1234> ik krijg ook foutmeldingen idd
<babel1234> hoe kan ik de log uitlezen?
<LEDfan> Je zit in een grafische omgeving he?
<babel1234> ik heb die twee dingen gevonden
<babel1234> ja
<babel1234> heb er niet zo veel verstand van, een driver installeeren lukt me wel
<LEDfan> Okay.
<LEDfan> Je hebt die bestanden he? Maar daar ken ik niet zo veel van....
<babel1234> ja ik heb die twee bestanden waar trijntje het over had
<babel1234> maar ik weet niet hoe ik ze uitlees
<babel1234> op fouten
<LEDfan> Ah euh ik denk dat je pakweg de laatste 100 regels best even op paste.ubuntu.com gooit.
<babel1234> paste.ubuntu.com?
<LEDfan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<babel1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190706/
<LEDfan> Nu hebben we trijntje nodig. :P
<babel1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190711/
<LEDfan> Welk merk laptop heb je? Ik lees hier iets over Acer in de log.
<babel1234> klopt
<babel1234> acer emachines
<babel1234> em350
<LEDfan> Okay ik vind iets over toetsenbord.
<LEDfan> *touchpad
<babel1234> ja
<LEDfan> Doe eens lspci en paste die ook maar. :P
<babel1234> lspci
<LEDfan> Ja in de terminal.
<babel1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190719/
<LEDfan> Mmm staat je touchpad atm aan?
<babel1234> ja hij staat altijd aan
<babel1234> hij kan uitgezet worden
<LEDfan> Werkt hij nu?
<babel1234> met een functietoets
<babel1234> ja
<babel1234> alleen ik heb 3 keer gehad
<babel1234> dat alles nog draaide
<babel1234> alleen me touchpad viel uit
<babel1234> en ik krijg soms gewoon random foutmeldingen
<LEDfan> Internal error's?
<babel1234> met : of ik een rapport wil versturen
<babel1234> want er is iets fout gegaan
<LEDfan> ok
<babel1234> maar hij is dan niet vastgelopen ofzo
<LEDfan> Dat is 'vrij' normaal.
<LEDfan> Kan je even rebooten, dan direct lspci doen en dan pasten?
<babel1234> oke
<babel1234> brb
<LEDfan> En werkt je touchpad in een Live sessie?
<babel1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1190731/
<babel1234> dit is LSPCI na reboot
<LEDfan> Okay
<babel1234> alles werkt prima opzich
<babel1234> af en toe krijg ikgewoon een loze error rapportage
<babel1234> en ik heb 3 x meegemaakt dat alleen met touchpad uitviel
<babel1234> en toetsenbord het nog deed
<LEDfan> OKay
<LEDfan> lspci is hetzelfde
<LEDfan> Werkt je touchpad nu?
<babel1234> ja
<babel1234> net ook hoor
<LEDfan> Okay en als het blokeert werkt het dan met een muis?
<LEDfan> En de erros komen die net als het touchpad weigert met werken?
<babel1234> d
<babel1234> niet met muis geprobeert toen
<LEDfan> Okay dan moeten we wachten tot heb gebeurd.
<babel1234> de error rapportage meldingen lijken geen verbadn te hebben met het uitvallen van d etouchpad
<babel1234> oke
<LEDfan> Want in Ubuntu had ik het ook wel eens dat alleen de muis er mee stopte, ik dacht dat StefandeVries dit ook had.
<LEDfan> ok
<babel1234> wat moet ik kopieren als ik weer een fout melding krijg
<babel1234> of als de touchpad er mee ophoud
<LEDfan> Euh niks voorlopig. Eerst wachten tot touchpad er mee ophoud, dan andere muis aansluiten en testen.
<babel1234> is goed
<babel1234> bedankt iig!
<LEDfan> (Sluit de muis nu al maar aan, dan weet je dat de muis zeker werkt)
<babel1234> ik heb alleen een draadloze muis
<babel1234> proberren?
<LEDfan> Ja
<babel1234>    ja doet het
<LEDfan> Okay nu wachten.
<babel1234> oke
<babel1234> thnx he
<LEDfan> Graag gedaan ben toch aan het wachten. Maar bedank trijntje ook maar.
<babel1234> bedankt trijntje!
<Guest45694> hello
<defkeghans> ik wil mijn windows inruilen voor unbuntu, moet ik antivirus software gebruiken
<SkippersBoss> moeten is dwang.
<defkeghans> raadt je het wel aan?
<OerHeks> Als je geen samba share instelt voor windows toegang, dan niet.
<SkippersBoss> Ik wil niet beweren dat er helemaal geen viri voor het linux platvorm bestaanmaar gezien de werking van linux itt
<defkeghans> gebruik jij?
<SkippersBoss> Nope, maar ik heb ook geen conact met een windows doos :-)
<defkeghans> dit snap ik niet helemaal, kan je wat duidelijker zijn
<OerHeks> dan nog is een scanner alleen om die gedeelde bestanden te scannen zodat andere windows clients er geen last van zullen hebben.
<defkeghans> als ik mijn bestanden niet deel is het niet nodig
<JanC> SkippersBoss: er bestaan helemaal geen "viri" voor Windows ook
<JanC> (als je latijn wil gebruiken, doe het dan juist...)
<OerHeks> aardig stukje over verschillende opties > http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/list-of-free-antivirus-software-for-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<SkippersBoss> Sorry I will keep my mouth shut
<OerHeks> en ClamAV is natuurlijk opensource
<SkippersBoss> bye bye
<JanC> SkippersBoss: "virus" is al meervoud in het latijn
<defkeghans> ik dank jullie, ik denk dat ik hier wel iets mee kan
<OerHeks> have fun
<JanC> defkeghans: virusscanners op linux worden meestal gebruikt om andere Windows-gebruikers te beschermen
<JanC> wat niet wil zeggen dat er geen linux-virussen bestaan of mogelijk zijn, maar ze zijn momenteel zeer zeldzaam en meestal niet echt effectief
<trijntje> plus het feit dat je in ubuntu automatisch updates voor alle programma's krijgt zorgt ervoor dat je minder veiligheidsproblemen hebt
<OerHeks> jups, enige zorg die je je hoeft te maken, zijn je browser plugins, zeker als die niet open van source zijn.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-08
<sparklings> hello
<sparklings> hallo
<sparklings> is er iemand die me kan helpen
<sparklings> wat is het wachtwoord voor su
<sparklings> hallo
<sparklings> iemand hier aanwezig
<sparklings> hello some one  here to start a chat
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: he, trijn
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: weet jij of het veel werk is, wel risico ik loop (crashen e.d.) en hoe het werkt om windows 7 te deïnstalleren?
<JasperCoenraats> welk*
<OerHeks> lijkt me geen probleem, ubuntu bij installatie de hele schijf gebruiken, of na installatie, weer met ubuntu cd booten, en de ntfs partities wissen ( partities mogen niet gemount zijn, om te bewerken)
<wessel> ik ben opzoek naar iemand die me veel kan vertellen over ubuntu en ubuntu server.. ( wil namelijk van die schijt windows af)
<OerHeks> goede start > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<UndiFineD> hoi wessel
<wessel> heb ubuntu wel draaien
<UndiFineD> wat zoek je dan ?
<wessel> hoe configureer ik ubuntu server... ik weet wel hoe het met windows moet maar met ubuntu niet..
<wessel> aangezien windows altijd ellende is en alleen maar vastloopt
<wessel> wil ik naar ubuntu
<UndiFineD> bij ubuntu server gaat over het algemeen alles via de terminal.
<UndiFineD> maar je kunt ook een desktop omgeving op de server installeren
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<UndiFineD> bijv XFCE om het light te houden
<wessel> ja oke.. maar hoe gaat het verder dan met werkgroepen of domeinen?
<UndiFineD> werkgroepen zijn er niet, dns domeinen natuurlijk wel
<UndiFineD> samba sharing kun je wel met werkgroepen werken
<OerHeks> vind je ook in de serverguide > https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/user-management.html
<wessel> okee.. maar een ubuntu domein is het zelfde als windows domein?
<UndiFineD> wessel, wat is je doel gebruik ? kantoor / thuis ./etc
<wessel> deze server staat nu gewoon thuis.. waar ik mee wil testen
<LEDfan> Kijk eens naar het lamp pakket. Maar wat wil je doen met de server?
<wessel> ik wil dat de desktop pc inlogt op de server en daar alles van daan haalt je profiel
<LEDfan> Ah active directory?
<wessel> zodat als ik op een laptop inlog ik me eigen profiel gewoon heb
<wessel> ja
<UndiFineD> nfs
<wessel> maar geen idee hoe ik dat in ubuntu moet regelen
<LEDfan> UndiFineD: nfs is toch gewoon file share?
<wessel> ik heb er geen verstand van maar wil het graag leren:P
<UndiFineD> ja, de server deelt een share, je desktop kan die importen
<OerHeks> OpenLDAP
<LEDfan> Ja maar dan heb je toch geen software en dergelijke?
<UndiFineD> openldap word meer en meer vervangen door 389
<wessel> gaan we het eerst simpeler maken.. dan dokter ik de rest later wel uit.. hoe maak ik een huis en tuin server?
<UndiFineD> tja, ook dat is voor iedereen verschillend, samba word veel gebruikt, evenals de lamp stack
<trijntje> ubuntu server downloaden en installeren
<LEDfan> Ik ben juist begonnen met een servert virtueel te installeren. (Git servert)
<LEDfan> Maar ken alleen nfs, lamp en git, ssh...
<UndiFineD> veel lezen en vragen stellen :)
<LEDfan> Maar ook veel proberen, desnoods kloon je de vm.
<wessel> ik probeer wel wat
<angela-> goedemorgen allen ik heb nu de config-file van ngircd op een plek gekopiert war ik hem nu kan maken maar probleem blijft dat ik niet weet hoe ik die moet maken iemand een idee waar ik dat op kan xeken?
<angela-> zoeken
<OerHeks> na istallatie ngircd de config aanpassen in /etc/ngircd/ngircd.conf
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/ngircd.conf.5.html
<OerHeks> hoe weet ik niet, ik heb ngircd nooit gebruikt
<angela-> nee ik ook nog nooit maar norma;iter kom je on de config file ook niet waar de orcinele staad daar om moet hij eerst gekopieert worden naar een plaats waar hij schrijfbaar is dat is mijn nu gelukt
<OerHeks> als je hem met gksudo opent, wel. maar maak een backupje, en onderaan de pagina staat een hint
<OerHeks>  It's wise to use "ngircd --configtest" to  validate  the  configuration file after changing it.
<angela-> oke
<angela-> dat hebb ikdan ook gedaan
<E3D3> Hallo, ik heb een (simpele?) vraag over Bash die ik niet opgelost weet te krijgen met #bash. Is z'n vraag (die niet direct over Ubuntu gaat) toegestaan hier ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-09
<OerHeks> leef je uit.
<E3D3> Dank je
<E3D3> Ik heb, als Bash-beginner, een script om de prompt mee te veranderen. Nu wil ik een demo-optie inbouwen, dwz iets dat alle propmt achter elkaar toont.
<E3D3> Maar de prompt PS1 wordt pas getoond als 't script stopt, zodat ik maar 1 prompt kan tonen.
<E3D3> Ik wil niet de string tonen maar de expanded PS1, incl speciale karakters, anders had ik de prompt-strings wel met tput getoont.
<E3D3> Ik heb geen idee hoe ik, netjes, meerdere keren de prompt kan veranderen en tonen, mbv een script.
<E3D3> Tot nu toe kreeg ik tips/hints over PROMPT_COMMAND, source-command e.d. waar ik niets mee weet te doen, in deze context.
<E3D3> That's it :)
<OerHeks> ik snap wat je bedoelt, denk ik, maar heb niet zoveel bash ervaring.
<E3D3> Ik ben al dolblij dat iemand mij lijkt te begrijpen.
<OerHeks> door de promt te wijzigen zou je opnieuw moeten initialiseren
<E3D3> Ik zie wel mogelijkheden, via extra bestanden maken (al dan niet tijdelijk), of misschien PS2 tijdelijk misbruiken maar tot nu toe niets efficients of redelijks.
<E3D3> Hoe dan ook, ik verrek het Bash/shell verder te leren als ik zulke minimale oefen-problemen niet op weet te lossen.
<E3D3> Weet je misschien een plek die me evt. verder kan helpen ?
<OerHeks> met geduld op #bash , of probeer het forum sectie programmeren http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<E3D3> Dank je wel, ik ga gelijk kijken.
<OerHeks> succes, en probeer het morgen middag/avond anders nog eens :-)
<E3D3> Is het hier dan drukker hier ?
<E3D3> Sorry voor mijn slecht taalgebruik.
<OerHeks> ja, en tijdens kantooruren ook
<OerHeks> men zou dan moeten werken ofzo, en teruglezen is dan zo gebeurt.
<OerHeks> ik heb meegemaakt, iemand met een curieus probleem, een volhoudertje, en na een week of wat kwam er iemand op een helder idee :-)
<E3D3> Ik wacht al zo lang op dit , normaal bekend, fenomeen dat ik denk de uitzondering te pakken te hebben. Soms word onmogelijk gedaan over bugs e.d. Maar zoals ik al zei, deze stap zal ik ook voltooien al is het de laatste in Bash.
<E3D3> Ik vrees af en toe dat ik moelijk doe over zo iets simpels dat niemand dit verwacht. We zullen zien. Nogmaals bedankt en wellicht tot later.
<OerHeks> succes E3D3
<Wobbo> EOG werkt niet! Alle foto's blijven wit! Raar... De foto's werken wel nog bij bijvoorbeeld Gimp.
<trijntje> Wobbo: start EOG eens in een terminal, zie je dan fouten?
<Wobbo> Nope, geen foutjes...
<trijntje> eigenaardig
<trijntje> dan zou ik eog verwijderen en opnieuw installeren
<trijntje> sudo apt-get purge eog && sudo apt-get install eog
<Wobbo> Gedaan, nog hetzelfde.
<Wobbo> Ik denk dat het komt door AMD
<trijntje> je videokaart?
<Wobbo> Ik heb het scherm omgedraaid, niet 1920*1080 maar 1080*1920.
<Wobbo> Zou geen problemen moeten veroorzaken... maar ik denk dat dat het probleem is.
<Wobbo> Want ook gnome-system-monitor ziet er niet 100% uit...
<trijntje> dat heb ik ook, die lijnen zijn een beetje vervaagd
<trijntje> heb je de resolutie goed gezet? Het zou kunnen dat de drivers maar een bepaalde maximale breedte aan kunnen, en dat je daar overheen zit
<Wobbo> Maximale verversingssnelheid staat
<Wobbo> nu op 75 HZ
<E3D3> Bash-beginner probeert PS1-prompt verschillende keren te tonen met één opdracht. Al het advies wat ik bij #bash kreeg was over wat NIET kon. Kan iemand mij een hint in de goede richting geven ?
<CasW> Wat probeer je precies te doen?
<E3D3> Omdat iedereen dit vraagt na mijn vraag, wil ik graag weten/snappen wat er dubbelzinnig/onduidelijk is aan mijn vraag ?
<CasW> Het nut, om eerlijk te zijn ;)
<E3D3> Ik probeer met een script een soort demo te geven van verschillende PS1-prompts.
<E3D3> Het nut is niet relevant hier
<CasW> Oh, je wilt gewoon laten zien wat er allemaal kan met wat er voor de opdrachtregel staat (ik moest even lezen over wat het precies was, PS1-prompt :P)
<E3D3> Het nut is niet relevant hier, alleen de taak
<CasW> Ja, nee, oké, maar dan snap ik wat beter wat je bedoelt.
<E3D3> Het nut is ook deze taak volbrengen met Bash. Oefenen met de shell om dingen voor elkaar te krijgen.
<E3D3> Zonder afleiding
<CasW> Sorry, ik weet te weinig van bash om je daarbij te helpen.
<E3D3> Weet je misschien iets van anders shells, chs wellicht ?
<E3D3> csh
<CasW> Nee, ook niet. Ik wist nauwelijks dat er andere waren. :P
<E3D3> ???
<CasW> Andere shells.
<E3D3> Ah, jij bent een grotere beginner dan ik, toch vriendelijk dat je het probeert.
<E3D3> Yep, Bash is een van de vele
<CasW> Oké, weer wat geleerd :)
<E3D3> How kun je in UNIX werken zonder shells te kennen, doe je alles in een GUI ?
<CasW> Ik weet de commando's die ik nodig heb, en als ik iets geautomatiseerd wil laten gebeuren, gebruik ik Python.
<E3D3> Wat voor een file-manager heb je, als ik mag vragen ?
<CasW> Standaard Nautilus
<E3D3> Dank je wel
<CasW> (Past in je plaatje van een absolute beginner die graag wat wil doen voor de community?)
<E3D3> Oke, nu heb ik wat geleerd :)
<CasW> Mooi :D
<LEDfan> Trouwens *nix is niet noodzaklijk gelijk aan terminal en geen GUI. Veel servers distro's en andere bv. Arch Linux willen dat je graag alles instelt via de terminal. Maar daar blijft het ook eigenlijk bij het configureren. Voor bv. een ssh, ftp share enz. mounten of gewoon je / mag je echt wel een GUI gebruiken?
<LEDfan> *.
<LEDfan> Distro's zoals Ubuntu zijn trouwens gemaakt voor de gemakkelijk toegang. (Even het juiste woord kwijt)
<CasW> Dank je, LEDfan :P
<LEDfan> Voorwat? :P
<E3D3> Op het moment dat je iets anders wilt dan iemand anders volgen, is de shell bijna altijd nodig, IMHO
<LEDfan> Ja ik ben constant bezig met de shell, en gebruik zaken als het software centre niet. Maar je moet en kan niet alles via de terminal doen.
<E3D3> Emacs :)
<E3D3> Eigenlijk heb ik een hekel aan de terminal, wanneer ik niet programmeer. Omdat m'n handen slecht tegen de muis kunnen, moet ik eigenlijk alles met toetsen doen en aangezien zelden een app 100% met toetsen te bedienen is, vervalt alle keus.
<E3D3> Gelukkig heeft het ook voordelen :)
<LEDfan> Op tweakers.net hebben mensen last van RSI, die gebruiken soms een wacom.
<E3D3> wacom = tablet ?
<LEDfan> Van die tekendingen ja.
<E3D3> :(
<E3D3> Heb ik 2 maar deze krijg ik al een paar jaar niet meer juist ingesteld in UNIX
<E3D3> Ik kijk nieuwsgierig uit hoe de touchscreen interactie zich ontwikkeld.
<Albertvh> hoi
<Albertvh> even een vraag wil graag een samba opzetten
<Albertvh> hoe gaat dat in zijn werk \
<Albertvh> hopen dat jullie mij op weg kunnen helpen
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install samba
<UndiFineD> sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Diet> hallo!
<StefandeVries> Avond, Diet.
<StefandeVries> Zeg 't eens. :)
<Diet> toch nog iemand!
<Diet> nou... ik weet niet of dat mijn vraag hier helemaal op zijn plek is...
<Diet> maar ik ga misschien toch eens een poging wagen.
<Diet> ik ben een beetje aan het rommelen om mijn batterij prestaties wat omhoog te krikken.
<Diet> en nou zijn er tuts zat te vinden en van alles nog wat meer. de coolste is toch wel powertop
<Diet> hoewel ik niet helemaal teksterig ben kom ik daar nog wel uit.
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> En nu?
<Diet> nu zijn er wat zaken die imho wat aandacht vergen, zoals de interrupt 44 op i915 is
<Diet> ik heb google geraadpleegd met ontzettend veel verschillende zoektermen.
<Diet> maar waar vind je in hemelsnaam een lijst met interrupts
<StefandeVries> Da's een goede.
<StefandeVries> Zulke diepe dingen zijn vaak nit uitgebreid gedocumenteerd.
<Diet> ok. ik zal niet zeggen dat hij veel wakeups geeft, maar in idle toch nog best wel vaak de meeste.
<StefandeVries> Met wat ik zo snel kan vinden kan ik je helaas niet verder helpen.
<Diet> hmm jammer. uiteindelijk zou ik er wel niks mee kunnen omdat mijn linux talent net ff te klein is. maar mijn nieuwsgierigheid was gewekt. nu blijft weer een andere app met ruim 3 tot 4 watt boven aan mijn lijst staan. (pulseaudio)
<StefandeVries> Het geluidssysteem van Linux/
<StefandeVries> Of Ubuntu, eigenlijk.
<Diet> hmm... geluid staat uit :( heb nu niets wat geluid gebruikt. en toch de volgende topper in de lijst staan
<Diet>  3.58 W     10,7 ms/s     101,7        Process        /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<StefandeVries> Dat er gen geluid gespeeld wordt betekent niet dat het niet draait.
<StefandeVries> Ik weet hoe het intern exact werkt, maar als je geen geluid nodig hebt op een moment, kan je pulseaudio pauzeren.
<Diet> grappig. ik heb bij tunables wel de audio op good staat (dat powertop dat managed)
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, blijkbaar niet. :P
<Diet> :)
<Diet> zucht.... en weer verder :)
<Diet> eens kijken wat een reboot gaat doen met die code. lijkt wel of dat hij blijft hangen...
<Diet> misschien kom ik zo nog ffies terug :) er zijn nog zat andere vragen :)
<StefandeVries> Is prima.
<StefandeVries> Tot zo. :P
<E3D3> Zijn er nog Hollandse chatters wakker, bv. voor een kort praatje over Nederlandse OS-en & inbreng ?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<KapiteinPlaneet> Hallo!
<KapiteinPlaneet> Hallo!
<lordievader> Hey KapiteinPlaneet
<swiep> kan ik in de taakbalk knoppn plaatsen. ubuntu 12.04lts
<jpjacobs> ge kunt ook langer dan 1 minuut wachten op antwoord ... -_-
<lordzett> lo
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordzett> eej hoesT?
<OerHeks> prima lordzett en met u?
<lordzett> goed goed even geen ubuntu gebruikt vandaar daar in opent irc automatich hier ook
<NoirX> hoi
<lordzett> llo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-03
<frooz> dutch or nederlands hier? :)
<NoirX> ja
<Fermata> .
<spidey-westland> Hallo, ik kan niet libroffice installeren omdat er daarbij een foutmelding te voorschijn komt
<arno> hallo. Weet iemand hoe en of het mogelijk is om MS skydrive te installeren in ubuntu
<OerHeks> Nooit geprobeert, maar mogenlijk is dit antwoord op askubuntu wat je zoekt >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/245579/mounting-skydrive-as-a-folder
<arno> Ja, dat gaat via SME storage
<arno> maar ben ik geen fan van
<OerHeks> Dan ben ik bang dat er geen manier is.
<arno> mmm
<arno> oke
<arno> en kan je ubuntu one synchroniseren met folder externe schijf?
<OerHeks> Ja, dat kan > https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/can-i-sync-folders-outside-the-ubuntu-one-folder/
<OerHeks> ( ook nooit geprobeert, overigens )
<arno> oke. tnx
<OerHeks> Succes :-)
<NoirX> hoi
<dennis> hi all
<dennis> hallo
<dennis> is er toevallig iemand
<dennis> wil weten of het mogelijk is om ubuntu uefi te instaleren
<psychicist> hoi
<psychicist> ik heb geen idee
<dennis> jammer
<dennis> heb een win 8 laptop en wil overstappen naar ubuntu
<lordievader> dennis: Als het goed is wel, maar ik het er geen ervaring mee.
<lordievader> dennis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dennis> dan gaan ik nog even googlen
<dennis> dank je wel
<psychicist> de laatste keer dat ik probeerde om (k)ubuntu op een schijf met guid partitietabel te installeren, wilde het installatieprogramma de hele schijf wissen
<psychicist> ik hoop dat het nu beter is
<lordievader> psychicist: Was het een mbr schijf?
<dennis> heb het net gevonden
<dennis> ik ben wel verplicht de 64 bit ubuntu te gebruiken niet dat dat een ramp is met een 64 bit systeem
<dennis> hij detecteerd zelf of het efi is of niet
<psychicist> lordievader, ik geloof het wel, er stond althans windows 7 or 8 op voorgeïnstalleerd
<dennis> dat maakt het een stuk makkelijker
<dennis> 8 hier zit ik nu ook op te werken
<lordievader> psychicist: Dan is het redelijk logisch zou ik zeggen dat hij alles eraf wil knikkeren.
<dennis> dus ik gaan weer even offline en gaan ubuntu instaleren
<dennis> alvast bedankt en tot straks
<psychicist> lordievader, waarom is dat zo logisch dan?
<psychicist> ik heb x86 technologie de afgelopen jaren niet echt meer bijgehouden, dus ik weet niet wat de huidige stand van zaken is
<lordievader> psychicist: Guid is compleet anders dan mbr, hoe de partities zijn gedefineerd is compleet anders.
<lordievader> Hier staan een paar verschillen uitgelicht: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/26193-convert-mbr-disk-gpt-disk.html
<psychicist> lordievader, dank je, ik zal er zometeen even naar kijken
<NoirX> waarom is ubuntu zo populair eigenlijk
<OerHeks> vanwege de gratis cd's ... ow wachtt
<OerHeks> vanwege de super support :-D
<NoirX> OerHeks ubuntu lijkt aantrekkelijk voor veel mensen, is het door de mooie gui
<OerHeks> Ik dnek dat ubuntu populair is, t.o.v. ander linux versies, omdat je geen root account hebt
<dennis> lol nu ik eindelijk op de site zit mag ik herstarten
<dennis> tot zo
<NoirX> in iedere geval, ik blijf trouw aan slackware, maar ik denk wel aan debian als tweede distro
<NoirX> een linux zonder root? raar, dat is geen unix like systeem
<OerHeks> Het lijkt me goed om eens een andere te proberen.
<OerHeks> zonder root-Account!
<NoirX> wie is de baas in zo'een systeem dan
<NoirX> sorry OerHeks ik heb nooit ubuntu gebruikt
<dennis__> ben ik weer
<NoirX> welkom terug dennis
<dennis__> dank je wel
<OerHeks> Je eerste account die je aanmaakt bij installatie, heeft de root rechten.
<dennis__> klopt
<NoirX> oh ok
<dennis__> ik ben bekend met linux
<OerHeks> Maar het is idd niet zoals het hoort, bij linux.
<dennis__> hoezo oerheks
<dennis__> alleen me internet kabel blijft er niet goed in ziten in me laptop
<OerHeks> Deze vereenvodiging is om het makkelijk te maken. en zorgt voor issues, met webmin e.d.
<dennis__> oke op die manier
<dennis__> ik ben niet helemaal onbekend met linux ik heb slack ware gebruikt toen ik nog erg jong was
<dennis__> en toen een keer suse
<OerHeks> Ik ben ooit gestart met opensuse.
<dennis__> en ik ben nu zo ver met al die spyware en shit op windows dat ik het maar weer is een nieuwe kans geef maar dan met ubuntu
<OerHeks> Als ik ene plug en play systeem wil, koop ik wel een android ding.
<dennis__> android ding ?
<NoirX> android is linux, is de meeste gebruikte linux systeem
<dennis__> aaah oke
<NoirX> chromeOS is ook linux
<dennis__> maar android heb ook zo zijn beperkingen
<dennis__> maar is er geen losse software voor de telefoon van ubuntu
<NoirX> wat ik vervelend vind van linux is het onthouden van al die opties en switches van commands, irritant vind ik dat
<NoirX> ik studeer nu linux sys. beheren lpi 1, en ik ben zat al die opties
<NoirX> daarom ben ik niet van plan om te kiezen voor systeembeheren maar systeem programmeren
<dennis> zo ben ik weer
<dennis> even wat anders hoe kan ik de hardware zien in ubuntu
<dennis> want ik heb 2 videokaarten in me laptop zitten en er is er maar 1 geinstaleerd
<NoirX> dennis type lsmod en bekijk herkende apparaturen
<dennis> oke ga ik zo proberen
<dennis> maar java instaleren is een leuk begin voor me momenteel geloof ik heb het kunnen uitpakken
<dennis> maar nu nog instaleren lol
<OerHeks> 2 videokaarten, hybrid
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<OerHeks> met intel/nvidia pak je bumblebee, geloof ik
<dennis> oke dank je wel
<dennis> was ook al wat aan het proberen maar helaas mislukt
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen hybrid graphics, ik lees wel eens over https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa met nieuwere driverkes
<dennis> oke
<dennis> alleen alles wat ik moet doen word toegng geweigend
<dennis> doen ik su
<dennis> is er een audentificatie fout
<OerHeks> klopt, su word niet zo gebruikt
<dennis> oke hoe dan
<OerHeks> als je een terminal sessie als root wilt, doe dan: sudo -i
<OerHeks> of per opdracht sudo
<dennis> ty
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-04
<perre`vl>  g'navond
<lordievader> Hey perre`vl
<perre`vl>  oii
<perre`vl> eindelijk nog eens ubuntu tijd :)
<dennis> avond
<problem> iemand een idee hoe je skype instaleerd op nen ubunto?
<lordievader> Ik zou je zo kunnen helpen als je maar iets langer online bleef :(
<joostvb> lordievader: das meestal met mensen die ff langskomen om n vraag te droppen
<joostvb> erg irritant :(
<iemev01> how do i install the broadcom 802.11g wifi device on my Acer Travelmate 5310?
<OerHeks> Dat ligt er maar net aan, welke.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> meestal geeft restricted drivers een oplossing.
<iemev01> ok
<iemev01> ff checken welke het precies is
<OerHeks> en soms werkt wireless N niet goed > http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<iemev01> thnx weer stapje verder
<NoirX> hoi
<Fermata> Hallo NoirX.
<NoirX> hey Fermata
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-05
<Gorash_> Yo! Iemand aanwezig die me kan adviseren over het opzetten van een netwerk (wifi hotspots voor ~200 clients) icm ubuntu / hardware
<Gorash_> Heb wat kleine vraagjes over de setup die ik wil aanschaffen!
<jpjacobs> wat hebben wifihotspots met ubuntu te maken?
<Gorash_> Ik wil een landingspage maken mbv iptables
<Gorash_> En apache of lighttpd
<jpjacobs> I see
<Gorash_> Heb er een pc voor staan, dus dacht: Modem <> Server (ubuntu + dhpc / iptables /) > switch > accespoints
<jpjacobs> idd
<jpjacobs> dat lijk me niet zo een slecht plan
<Gorash_> Maar klein probleem zit ik mee, het aantal connecties dat mogelijk is
<Gorash_> 200 / 300 connecties, is dat te managen? Vraag me af of dat gaat werken
<jpjacobs> stevig servertje nemen he
<Gorash_> Heb een I3 / 8gb ram
<jpjacobs> ik denk dat dat geen probleem mag zijn eerlijk gezegd.
<Gorash_> Eth0 = WAN
<jpjacobs> Ik denk dat de bottleneck vooral in je modem/router gaat steken
<Gorash_> Eth1, hoeveel ip's kan ik daar op uitdelen?
<jpjacobs> tenzij het iets corporate grade blah bla is
<jpjacobs> zoveel je wil
<Gorash_> Ik bedoel, dat is toch (met ip4) 192.168.1.1/254 ?
<jpjacobs> ja ofwel neem je een groter subnet
<Gorash_> of kan ik ook verschillende range's aanmaken? Daar heb ik dus geen ervaring mee
<Gorash_> hmm ok, dat is duidelijk dan: even uitzoeken
<Gorash_> Ik ga 4x een 2.4/5hgz router aanschaffen (netgear). Ben benieuwd hoe dat gaat werken op 200 clients ;)
<jpjacobs> ik heb jaren lang dit gebruikt voor ons thuisnetwerkje : http://www.freesco.org
<Gorash_> haha, die ken ik
<jpjacobs> maar ik vrees dat 300 clients en een landing page wat veel is gevraagd
<Gorash_> Bestaat dat nog steeds! :o
<jpjacobs> maar voor de rest ... gewoon awesome, vooral nuttig toen isp's maar 1 IP per modem toelieten
<Gorash_> Is het theoretisch maximum
<Gorash_> Ik denk niet dat de load zo hoog gaat worden. De landigpage staat op het interne netwerk, alles loopt over cat6 1 gigabit lijnen
<Gorash_> outgoing internet is 150 mbit, dus ik denk voor simpel browsewerk + whatsapp (doelgroep is jeugd met smartphone)
<jpjacobs> 150mbit ... hopen dat ze niet massaal gaan streamen
<Gorash_> Denk niet dat dat snel gaat gebeuren
<Gorash_> misschien wat foto's op facebook ofzo
<jpjacobs> miss is trafic shaping ook iets om naar te kijken (max bandbreedte per client) en squid caching proxy zou ook wel nuttig kunnen zijn om netwerkverkeer in goede banen te leiden.
<jpjacobs> kan je mss ineens gebruiken voor je landing page
<Gorash_> ja, dat lijkt me wel iets
<Gorash_> dat is misschien ook wel in de routers in te stellen
<jpjacobs> maar heb er voor alle duidelijkheid zelf weinig ervaring me
<Gorash_> ik heb in ieder geval al iets meer een idee nu, dus thanks voor de input
<Gorash_> Ik dacht dat het max aantal ip's beperkt zou zijn op 1 interface
<jpjacobs> hoe meer ip's hoe meer belasting natuurlijk ...
<Gorash_> Maar nu kan ik dus mooi bedrijfsnetwerk + prive scheiden (eth1 + eth2)
<Gorash_> En eth0 als wan dan
<jpjacobs> idd
<Gorash_> Had ook het idee gewoon rounters te nemen
<Gorash_> en die ip adressen laten uitdelen, en dan gewoon connecten op de WAN poort
<Gorash_> maar dan kan ik weer niets moois doen met iptables
<jpjacobs> mss ben je ook iets met de networking pages in het gentoo handbook
<Gorash_> (of een traffic redirect op poort 80)
<jpjacobs> Veel uitleg, erg in de diepte, maar miss niet 100% compatibel met de ubuntu aanpak
<Gorash_> ja, moet me even goed inlezen, maar is erg, erg veel stof :S
<Gorash_> heb wel wat ervaring, maar dit is toch net iets complexer dan een simpel thuisnetwerk
<jpjacobs> hehe
<jpjacobs> no pain, no gain
<smile> Compileren van Gambas lukt niet, zie http://pastebin.com/PkFJwiRY :) Kan iemand helpen? Ik weet - het is Linux Mint - maar daar hebben ze geen zin om te helpen, zo (b)lijkt :)
<joostvb> smile: mint/trunk/gb.gsl/Makefile is fout
<smile> moet m'n ./configure dan opnieuw? :p
<smile> of moet ik die even verwijderen?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<smile> goeiemiddag :)
<smile> ik ga het compileren opgeven :) https://launchpad.net/~sebikul/+archive/gambas-daily is hopelijk morgen bijgewerkt :)
<lordievader> smile: Wat is gambas?
<smile> lordievader: Basic met Qt/Gtk-interface voor Linux :)
<lordievader> Ah oke.
<smile> werkt goed :DD
<smile> (als het packages maakt voor Debian-based distro's, tenminste :p )
<smile> wat het nu dus niet deed op m'n pc ;)
<smile> Ik hoop morgen met de nieuwe versie wel :)
<Guest9189> hallo
<Guest9189> is het mogelijk om in ubuntu je browser te starten als een andere user
<Guest9189> en levert dit problemen op of juist extra veiligheid bijvoorbeeld?
<joostvb> Guest9189: ik draai mn browser vaak onder een andere user
<joostvb> dat is soms een beetje lastig, en is mogelijk een beetje veiliger
<joostvb> maar ik ga nu pitten :)
<lordievader> Guest9189: sudo -u <user> <command>
<lordievader> Slaap lekker, joostvb
<Guest9189> thanks
<Guest9189> ik heb het even geprobeerd maar sudo -u <user> <command> werkt niet
<Fermata> Hoe riep je dat aan?
<Guest9189> su <user> -c <command>
<Guest9189> dat werkt, soort van
<Guest9189> krijg dan allleen No protocol specified
<Guest9189> chromium-browser:14586): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<Guest9189> (ik probeer chromium op te starten)
<Guest9189> op google vooral mensen die via ssh iets proberen op te starten dat X nodig heeft
<Guest9189> maar ik zal nog even verder zoeken
<Guest9189> fixed
<NoirX> hoi jongens
<Guest9189> hoe zorg je ervoor dat je niet het wachtwoord van de user moet intikken als je "su <user> -c <command>" gebruikt
<NoirX> als root type je su username  dat zou geen wachtwoord vragen denk ik dan kan je verder werken als die gebruiker
<Guest9189> dat klopt
<Guest9189> maar ik roep het aan als non-root
<Guest9189> nu kan ik het wel als root gaan aanroepen en deze command in mijn sudoers file toestaan zonder passwoord maar dat lijkt me niet echt een nette oplossing
<NoirX> als gewone gebruiker moet je de password typen
<Guest9189> ik zin te kijken naar de mogelijkheden om een aanpassing te maken in de sudoers file
<NoirX> ok succes
<Guest9189> zodat ik (als main user) altijd wordt toegestaan commands uit te voeren als die andere user
<Guest9189> hopen dat dat kan
<NoirX> ik zit linux distros te ontdekken, nu download ik fedora
<Guest9189> welke heb je al gebrobeert?
<NoirX> dat weet ik niet, maar linux kent special bit , speciale permittie, mischien kan dat je helpen
<NoirX> slackware, ubuntu, debian
<NoirX> en nu fedora, later og centos, mandriva, opensuse enzov.
<NoirX> brb phone
<OerHeks> Als je "sudo -i " uitvoert, is de rest van je terminalsessie root
<Guest9189> ik wil het graag als een snelkoppeling gebruiken
<Guest9189> ik bind een terminal command aan een sneltoets
<Guest9189> in dit geval een sneltoets om chromium op te starten als een andere user
<Guest9189> maar dat werkt natuurlijk niet als er een wachtwoord moet worden ingvoerd
<OerHeks> Nee, daar weet ik geen oplossing voor
<Guest9189> NoirX, ik zat zelf te denken om van ubuntu naar puur debian (unstable) te gaan
<Guest9189> vaag
<Guest9189> het werkt weer half
<Guest9189> niet dus
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-06
<lordievader> Voor als Guest9189 de archieven bekijkt: user1    ALL=(user2) NOPASSWD: /bin/bash
<lordievader> In de /etc/sudoers file.
<exalt> Hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey exalt, hoe is het ermee?
<Gorash_> Weet iemand hier toevallig of een 1Gbit netwerk adapter via USB 2.0 fatsoenlijk gaat werken, of kan ik beter een pci-1x bestellen. Zit met een behuizing waar maar 2 kaartjes in gaan, en de NIC op het mobo is maar 100 mbit :(
<Gorash_> Heb zo mijn twijfels bij zo'n USB adapter....
<jpjacobs> als ik me niet vergis is USB2 max 480mbits , en dat is in het beste geval
<jpjacobs> en dat is blijkbaar de maximal signaling rate, wat resulteert in een effectieve througput van 280Mbit/s = 35MB/s
<jpjacobs> dus het zou je theoretisch gezien bijna 3 keer sneller kunnen gaan, maar wss minder, en nog steeds 4 keer trager dan een echte 1000mbit/s
<arno> hallo. Bij het downloaden van torrents krijg ik de volgende four melding h33t.com: Fout: Host not found (authoritative)
<xatr0z> dan bestaat de tracker h33t.com niet, meldt het ze zou ik zeggen
<xatr0z> oh hij is al weg
<Gorash_> @jpjacobs dat klopt
<Gorash_> maar aangezien de kabelmodem 150 mbit (in beste geval) zou ik eth0 (wan) gewoon op die USB kunnen gooien zonder snelheidsverlies
<Gorash_> ben alleen niet zo'n fan van usb adapters, vaak problemen ;)
<jpjacobs> hmm, zal van de chipset afhangen wss...
<JasperCoenraats> kan iemand me ff pingen
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Waarheen?
<berto> hallo, ik heb een vraag over wifi adaptors driver
<berto> vraag 1; waarom detecteerd b.v puppy en mint wel de draadloze adaptor en libuntu niet
<berto> vraag 2; wat kan ik hier aan doen
<berto> Kan iemand mij helpen
<berto> niemand?
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-07
<Vincent> ik moet een site unblockeren , wie kan me helpen?
<Guest16095> ik moet een site unblockeren , wie kan me helpen?
<Guest16095> het moet via het terminal venster
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Guest16095> goedemorgen :)
<lordievader> Hey Guest16095, hoe is het ermee?
<Guest16095> ja goed :)
<Guest16095> kan je me helpen ?
<lordievader> Mooizo, wellicht.
<Guest16095> ik moet een site unblokkeren , alleen weet niet hoe
<lordievader> Guest16095: Waar/wie heeft die site geblocked?
<Guest16095> via terminal venster
<lordievader> En waarom?
<Guest16095> ik zelf ,
<Guest16095> ben vergeten waarom
<Guest16095> en ben ook vergeten hoe
<lordievader> Guest16095: Dat is wel handig om te weten ;). Krijg je een ipadres terug als je "nslookup <site-url>" uitvoert?
<Guest16095> ja ,
<lordievader> Guest16095: Kun je naar dat ip toe pingen?
<Guest16095> ehm
<Guest16095> volgens mij niet ,
<Guest16095> maar ik volgens mij moet je iets intype
<Guest16095> alleen wat .. vraag het me niet
<lordievader> Guest16095: Heb je in je firewall rules lopen klooien?
<Guest16095> nee
<Guest16095> ik heb nog niks gedaan
<lordievader> Je kunt een tracepath uitvoeren en kijken bij welke hop het fout gaat.
<lordievader> Heb je de site toevallig in de router geblokkeerd?
<Guest16095> nee op de pc ,
<Guest16095> via terminal
<lordievader> Hosts file?
<Guest16095> ja
<lordievader> /etc/hosts
<Guest16095> :D
<Guest16095> ik ga kijken :)
<Guest16095> toegang gewijgert
<Guest16095> ...
<lordievader> Hehe geen sudo gebruikt: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<Guest16095> ik moet eerst naar het hoofd account
<Guest16095> dat kan toch ook via het terminal venster?
<lordievader> Guest16095: su <login>
<Guest16095> ik kom straks weer ,
<Guest16095> ik moet naar voetbal
<Guest16095> doei!
<lordievader> Veel plezier.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<CasW> Potdomme, ik heb het weer eens, hoor, Unity wil niet laden, zelfs niet als ik .config verplaats...
<CasW> Zo, Unity is weer terug...
<KooeeeeennN> hoi
<KooeeeeennN> kan iemand mij hier helpen met een heeel vaag probleem?
<Gotiniens> KooeeeeennN, dat kan alleen als je ons vertelt wat je probleem is?
<KooeeeeennN> hmm ja is wel handig ja, ok, komtie:
<KooeeeeennN> een oude pentium 4 met XP, computer is eigenlijk afgeschreven dus ik zet er voor iemand ubuntu 12.04 op
<KooeeeeennN> maar al tijdens de livecd een heeeeel vaag probleem: zodra ik op 1 toets van het toetsenbord drukt, wordt deze toets constant herhaald zonder dat ik hem indruk
<KooeeeeennN> ook als ik ook maar 1 keer met de muis beweeg kan ik niet meer met de muis bewegen
<KooeeeeennN> ik heb zowel usb als ps/2 toetsenborden en muizen geprobeerd: ze doen allemaal hetzelfde op die pc
<KooeeeeennN> en: hoe google je naar de oplossing van dit probleem? in de logfiles staat iig niets
<KooeeeeennN> hmm niemand dus, was ik al bang voor :p
<Timo> Ja, hierzo.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Timo> Ubuntu (de hoofddistro) moet je niet doen op een Pentium IV, daar is het veel te zwaar voor. Probeer het eens met Xubuntu.
<KooeeeeennN> Timo: heb ik ook geprobeerd
<KooeeeeennN> zelfde probleem
<KooeeeeennN> zodra Xorg gestart is gaat het toetsenbord raar doen
<Timo> Oh.
<Timo> Raar :P
<KooeeeeennN> ja vind ik ook
<KooeeeeennN> maar goed, dan zoek ik op marktplaats wel naar een andere pc, die oude dingen kunnen toch niet zo duur meer zijn?
<Timo> Dan weet ik het ook niet, maar misschien kun je iets met een xorg.conf doen.
<Timo> Neuh, voor een Core2Duo betaal je 40 euro.
<KooeeeeennN> sja is toch weer 40 euro he? en ja het is vast te fixen door iets in xorg.conf, maar hoe google je dit? :p
<Fermata> ttp://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001337.htm`
<Fermata> ttp://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001337.htm  excuses.
<Fermata> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001337.htm
<Fermata> Driemaal is scheepsrecht.
<KooeeeeennN> ja klopt maar in die gevallen zal het in een console of bijv. in de bios ook moeten gebeuren
<MeFra> Goedendag eenieder, weet iemand wanneer ik een stream van uitzending gemist bekeken heb waar dan ergens de bekeken en dus binnengehaalde file staat? Ergens in de tmp of zo? bvd voor de hulp
<Luckiboy> MeFra: In /tmp inderdaad, maar de exacte locatie verschilt. Je zou even moeten zoeken in /tmp
<dennis> middag allen
<dennis> ik heb een algemene vraag
<dennis> \waarom ziet de ubuntu installer geen windows staan op mijn harde schijf wie heb hier ervaring mee ?
<Skald_9_> hallo
<Skald_9_> wie gebruikt er hier ook xubuntu ?
<Skald_9_> ik kreeg via de update-manager update voor de kernel, maar na herstarten, starte xfce niet meer
<Skald_9_> niet alleen starte xfce niet meer automatisch maar manueel ging ook niet
<Skald_9_> ik heb dan maar herstart en een 'oudere' versie gestart; daar starte xfce wel automatisch
<ShaggyInc> Skald_9_: ik weet 't niet, maar 'voor de gok' vraag ik me af of je nVidia/AMD hw bezit...
<Skald_9_> nvidia
<ShaggyInc> probeer de open drivers te installeren als je durft, de binaire drivers werken niet altijd even lief samen met de nieuwste kernels, voor de performance de binaire drivers nog 'ns poberen als nVidia een update heeft uitgebracht (open nvidia drivers zijn wat minder vlot)
<Skald_9_> ja eventueel
<Skald_9_> heb ook een andere desktop met AMD
<Skald_9_> daar heb ik recent geen kernel-update gedaan
<dennis> hay hallo allenmaal
<dennis> computers kunnen mensen gek maken
<dennis> vooral  als de optie install ubuntu naast windows er niet is
<dennis> ben herstarten
<jemmaj> isnt it odd that in the dutch national anthem they say they've granted a lifelong loyalty to the king of spain?
<spekje> the dutch athem is wired ;)
<jemmaj> the king is also compared to biblical king david
<jemmaj> weird indeed spekje
<jemmaj> It is bizarre
<jemmaj> i mean, 350 years ago holland was part of the spanish netherlands
<jemmaj> but thats a LONG time ago
<spekje> i only know the first line.. "whilhemus van nasaures bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<spekje> hmmmm
<spekje> ignore the bbb
<jemmaj> :D
<spekje> "ben ik van duitse bloed"
<jemmaj> are you dutch?
<spekje> why that
<spekje> ehh your on a dutch channel :)
<jemmaj> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelmus#Lyrics
<spekje> so yes
<jemmaj> there they are
<spekje> ah
<spekje> the wireds part is that there are 15 chapters :P
<jemmaj> heres something interesting about anthems
<jemmaj> do you know which language is the Spanish national anthem sung in?
<spekje> dutch?
<spekje> :P
<jemmaj> Not Dutch im afraid
<jemmaj> its instrumental
<spekje> i hope spanish
<spekje> ah
<jemmaj> its very odd
<jemmaj> it has one of the oldest tunes in history
<jemmaj> from La Marcha Real
<jemmaj> but its the only national anthem with no words
<spekje> intresting
<jemmaj> the old words were dropped after the death of Franco
<jemmaj> in 1975
<spekje> i must say.. when i watch soccer i only where the public singing with the dutch anthem not with other countrys
<spekje> whats your reason for looking into this?
<jemmaj> but then they were inspired by visiting english football fans, listening to You'll Never Walk Alone, which is a song sung by liverpool fans and its originally from an American broadway musical, bizzarely, called Carousel
<spekje> i know that song from feyenoord
<spekje> lee towers
<jemmaj> so in 2007 the Spanish Olympic Committee held a competition to replace the words of their Franco fascist one, but they were withdrawn after 5 days having fallen foul of several Spanish regions. they criticised the new version which was called Viva Espana for being "too patriotic"
<jemmaj> isnt that odd?
<MeFra> Goedendag eenieder, nogmaals mijn eerdere vraag weet iemand wanneer ik een stream van uitzending gemist bekeken heb waar dan ergens de bekeken en dus binnengehaalde file staat? Ergens in de tmp of zo? Heb net gekeken hierin maar kan niks vinden werkt deze optie  niet meer of weet iemand een oplossing zo 123 heb al wat proberen op te zoeken hierover maar daar word ik ook niet wijzer van bvd voor de hulp
<spekje> volgens mij haal je het niet eens binnen MeFra
<spekje> jemmaj: a athem song for a country is wired ;)
<MeFra> #Spekje jawel want ik kan het nog steeds bekijken en er staat nu alweer de uitzending van vandaag op de site dus ergens op mijn computer moet de eerdere uitzending staan, deze ben ik wel kwijt als ik de comp. uitzet
<spekje> maar uitzending gemist gaat toch langer terug dan 1x
<MeFra> Uitzending gemist blijft er een week opstaan heb vanmiddag de uitzending van vorige week zondag gestreamt en deze staat er nu nog op ergens maar de vraag is waar en zolang ik de comp. niet uitzet kan ik de uitzending wel bekijken
<spekje> hm eng idee
<spekje> dat zou willen zeggen dat mijn laptop heel snel vol zou moeten staan (zet ik nooit uit)
<spekje> je weet zeker dat je wel eens iets heb gezien wat ouder is?
<MeFra> Nou wat ik zeker weet is dat de uitzending van vorige week zondagavond et tot vanavond 20:11 opstond en nu niet meer, nu staat de uitzending van vanavond erop die om 20:20 aflopen was maar ik kan nog steeds op mijn comp. de uitzending van vorige week zien die ik vanmiddag afgespeeld heb dus ergens moet ie gebufferd staan en daar wil ik nu achterkomen zodat ik hem misschien kan saven, en vroeger! stond de stream ergens in een/de temp opg
<MeFra> eslagen
<dennis> wie kan mij even ergens mee helpen en een goeden avond
<dennis> ps als ik ineens weg ben reboot mijn systeem
<trijntje> dennis: dat hangt van het probleem af ;)
<dennis> hey trijntje nou ik wil eigenlijk weten waarom ubuntu mijn windows 7 niet ziet als ik hem er naast wil zetten
<dennis> hij geeft aan dat het en lege schijf is
<trijntje> dennis: tijdens de installatie? Dat is vreemd. Weet je zeker dat je de juiste harddisk geselecteerd hebt?
<dennis> ja 100% zeker
<trijntje> dennis: op welk systeem zit je nu?
<dennis___> ik ben er weer
<trijntje> dennis: kan je de computer vanaf de live omgeving opstarten? Dan kunnen we daar even rondkijken wat er mis is
<dennis___> nou ik moet even bekennen dat ik dus uit frustratie gewoon nu ubuntu draai kaal op de schijf helemaal schoon gemaakt
<dennis___> dus ik heb geen windows meer
<dennis___> maar de nieuwschierigheid blijft waarom hij het niet wil doen
<dennis___> en nu zie ik me 2de hard drive niet lol
<Fermata> Daar gaan we nu waarschijnlijk niet meer achterkomen.
<dennis___> oke op die manier
<dennis___> ik gaan het morgen nog wel een keer proberen dan
<trijntje> ah, als windows weg is is er niks meer aan te doen nee, dan heeft het ook geen zin om de live omgeving te starten
<dennis___> nee das begrijpelijk
<dennis___> maar ik heb 2 x een 500 gb hard disk in me laptop zitten en k zie er nu maar 1
<dennis___> hoe kan dat dan
<trijntje> kan je de output van het volgende commando (in de terminal) op  http://paste.ubuntu.com plaatsen?
<trijntje> sudo fdisk -l
<trijntje> dat laat alle harddisks zien die het systeem kent
<dennis___> gaan ik even doen
<dennis___> dennis@dennis-N75SF:~$  sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for dennis:   Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 60801 cilinders, totaal 976773168 sectoren Eenheid = sectoren van 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 512 bytes in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Schijf-ID: 0x0004687e   Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem 
<dennis___> lol volgens mij ging dat niet goed
<trijntje> nee, je moet het even op die link plaatsen, dan is het wat duidelijker
<dennis___> ja ik heb dat gedaan
<dennis___> daarom zij ik ook volgens mij ging dat niet goed
<trijntje> ow, en dan de link van die nieuwe pagina hier plaatsen
<dennis___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6080657/
<dennis___> astu blief
<MeFra> #spekje Heb het denk wel gevonden staat in de firefox cache allemaal kleine stukjes maar toch!!
<dennis___> wat bedoel je
<trijntje> dennis___: die uitvoer zegt dat je twee harddisks hebt, beide met een linux systeem er op
<dennis___> de instalatie zij dat hij het ging verwijderen
<dennis___> ik ben er te lang uit geweest denk ik
<dennis___> maar hoe moet ik er nu achter komen welke welke is
<dennis___> cfdisk doet het niet
<trijntje> je kan met het volgende commando zien welke partities in gebruik zijn
<trijntje> df -h
<dennis___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6080681/
<dennis___> de /dev/sbd1 is me 2de schijf
<trijntje> dus zo te zien staat ubuntu op /dev/sda, en /dev/sdb is inderdaad de andere schijf
<trijntje> en zo te zien is die momenteel aangekoppeld
<dennis___> oke dus als ik het goed begrijp laat hij alleen de schijf zien met een eject knopje wat de 2de schijf is en de hoofdschijf laat hij niet zien
<trijntje> nee dat klopt, de bestandsstructuur van linux is anders dan die van windows
<dennis___> ja oke maar ik heb geen windows meer he
<dennis___> ik ben echt nu alleen op ubuntu
<dennis___> dus ik hoop nu de goede schijf te hebben geformateerd lol
<trijntje> weet ik, maar als je hiervoor windows gebruikt kan het verwarrend zijn
<dennis___> ja das waar
<dennis___> ik heb wel al eens linux gebruikt maar toen was er nog geen playonlinux en niemand wilde me helpen met wine
<dennis___> dus ik kon me game wow niet spelen ben ik weer over gegaan op windows
<dennis___> en ik heb een mac gehad
<dennis___> en ik word nu zo gek van windows met alle troep die je binnen krijgt dat ik het maar weer eens ge proberen met linux
<dennis___> maar bij het opstarten krijg ik ook een tekst te zien
<dennis___> dat ie iets niet kan mounten maar dan kan ik op s drukken of een andere knop om door te gaan
<dennis___> ik ga zo even kijken wat dat is
<dennis___> want ik moet even me laptop herstarten inverband met updates
<dennis___> ben ik zo weer terug en alvast bedankt voo de hulp
<trijntje> ik denk dat dat over de swappartitie gaat. Je gebruikt een versleutelde swappartitie dus het kan even duren voordat die geinitialiseerd is
<trijntje> ik ben ook weg, maar er zijn hier nog zat andere mensen die je willen helpen, dus vraag gerust
<dennis> zo ben ik weer
<dennis> hij kan een swap file niet mounten of is niet ready met me encrypted systeem
<dennis> ik denk dat ik al weet wat het is
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-01
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre>  g'naaf
<lordievader> o/
<perre> 't begint al aardig goed te komen in bash
<lordievader> Dat is goed om te horen.
<perre> heb xmllint & xmlstarlet ook al ontdekt
<perre> en heb sed onder de knie nu
<perre> en het function gedoe gaat ook al aardig
<perre> 'k moet me enkel neerleggen bij het rechtlijnig gedoe van bash
<perre> juist... kleur heb ik ook al ontdekt :D
<lordievader> Wat bedoel je precies met rechtlijnig?
<perre> eerst dit en dan dat wat anders werkt het niet
<lordievader> Hoe had je het anders gewilt?
<perre> had graag sommige dingen op een andere plaats willen zetten maar het maakt niet uit
<lordievader> perre: Functie calls kun je overal plaatsen waar je maar wilt.
<perre> function bléh { ... } ?
<lordievader> Ik zou die unicode char er wel uit halen ;)
<lordievader> Maar dat is een functie definitie ;)
<perre> als ik bléh aanroep voor de function dan krijg ik een opdracht niet gevonden error
<lordievader> perre: Oke, je moet hem eerst defineren. Daarom plaats ik de main functie altijd als laatste ;)
<perre> ik krijg er nog wel vat op
<perre> het is indertijd met python ook gelukt
<lordievader> Tuurlijk, Python is awesome :D
<perre> enkel die tabstops :D
<perre> da moest ik gewoon worden in het begin
<perre> ding wou niet werken... 1 tab verkeerd
<perre> toen heb ik progje leren kennen dat de code nakijkt op opmaak
<lordievader> perre: Een behoorlijke IDE wil ook helpen.
<perre> in depth editor ?
<lordievader> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_development_environment
<perre> 'k gebruikte gedit
<perre> dat deed het ook
<perre>  :)
<Flipsels> geany is erg fijn en lichtgewicht
<Flipsels> als je gedit gewend bent, is die makkelijk & herkenbaat
<Flipsels> *herkenbaar*
<Maikel> gedit
<Maikel> lolz
<Flipsels> gedit werkt prima hoor
<Maikel> een persoon die een beetje script/edit/code gebruikt een IDE die beter is dan gedit
<Maikel> zoals vi of emacs
<Flipsels> wat jij wil, maar ik kan beter met gedit uit de voeten dan vi. Zolang de editor maar syntax highlighting ondersteund.
<Flipsels> (gebruik zelf al sinds jaar en dag joe, werkt nog steeds prima)
<Maikel> mja er kan zoveel meer met vi
<Maikel> het is het waardt om te leren
<Maikel> van regexp naar visual mode
<Maikel> spell checking enz
<perre> en vloeken om vi af te sluiten ;)
<Flipsels> nee, vooral vloeken omdat je het op moet starten
<perre> vroeger gebruikte ik gedit... nu nano
<Flipsels> (gebruik vi alleen op kale machines of unix bakken die niks anders hebben)
<lordievader> Vi/Vim is geweldig, het is vloeken als je Nano moet opstarten...
<perre> als ik maar kan typen... de rest maakt me niet zoveel uit
<Maikel> ik dacht dat voorheen ook
<Maikel> totdat ik moeite stak in het leren van een IDE, zoals Vi
<Maikel> ik heb heel lang nog emacs en vi gedraait
<perre> ik gebruik wat ik ken want ik weet ( nog ) niet beter
<perre> en zolang het doet wat ik wil vind ik het goed genoeg
<perre> soms kost me het me pakken meer werk maar dan pakken we er dan maar bij
<perre> heb ooit eens een xml gemaakt voor een gui
<perre> later kwam ik te weten dat er een programma voor bestaat om dat te doen
<perre> ik maakte die toen in gedit
<perre> zal ik nooit vergeten want het was hel om dat te laten werken :D
<Maikel> daar heb je van geleerd
<Maikel> dat kon dus geen kwaad
<perre> heb al veel geleerd
<perre> maar ben ook al veel vergeten
<lordievader> Iptables configgen is best lollig :D
<perre> tabstops toevoegen met sed in een bestand ook :)
<perre> sed maakt me soms gek met dat / \ gedoe
<lordievader> perre: Gebruik een andere delimiter.
<perre> zoals ?
<perre> ben aan het leren dus wat ik wil weten zoek ik op en ik zie wel wat google me brengt :)
<perre> 'k vond sed al een pak beter dan dat echo "blah" | tee -a gedoe
<perre> 'k wil zo min mogelijk output op m'n scherm
<lordievader> perre: sed 's,sd,hd,g'
<perre> hoe meer ik in bash prul hoe meer ik het c gevoel krijg
<NoirX> perre klopt, globaal lijkt bash op de taal c, maar de verschil is groot ook, bash is kravhtige programmeertaal
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-02
<perre> toch maar eens slapen... 't is weeral licht aan't worden
<perre> 'laterz.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Zoeker> Goede middag,
<Zoeker> Ik probeer ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS te installeren over xubuntu 12.04.3. Het lijkt erop dat ik in een eindeloze loop zit en dat uit zich in:
<Zoeker> [nnnn.nnnnnn] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector nnnnn met om de zoveel regels iets van
<Zoeker> [nnn.nnnnnn] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x2abbeb3
<Zoeker> Dat laatste 0x2abbeb3 blijft steeds gelijk.
<Zoeker> Is er iemand met een bruikbare tip?
<jpjacobs> dat klinkt als een kapotte cd of cd drive
<jpjacobs> of misschien gewoon vuile cd of lensje
<Zoeker> Lijkt me niet waarschijnlijk omdat ik ook met een andere drive hetzelfde probleem krijg.
<jpjacobs> dan zal het de CD zelf zijn
<Zoeker> Bovendien wilde xubuntu probleemloos installeren.
<jpjacobs> of misschien de download
<Zoeker> Dat zou nog kunnen. Ik heb nagelaten om de checksum te controleren.
<Zoeker> OK, dat ga ik alsnog doen. Bedankt voor het meedenken.
<jpjacobs> graag gedaan
<ThePadawan> hoi, wat is het equivalent van chmod +x in getallen
<Maikel> lmgtfy
<jpjacobs> is er niet echt ... hangt er van af voor wie
<Maikel> ThePadawan: http://bit.ly/1vI7edn
<jpjacobs> 'k zou de man page van chmod er eens op naslagen
<ThePadawan> Maikel: you arevel :)
<ThePadawan> Maikel: hmm een let me google that for you voor een link (speciaal)
<Maikel> tja, domme vragen worden met domme antwoorden beantwoord
<ThePadawan> wat zijn we weer vriendelijk voor elkaar
<Maikel> Mja, ik vind dat mensen eerst moeten leren googlenm
<Maikel> "If you find this attitude obnoxious, condescending, or arrogant, check your assumptions. We're not asking you to genuflect to us — in fact, most of us would love nothing more than to deal with you as an equal and welcome you into our culture, if you put in the effort required to make that possible. But it's simply not efficient for us to try to help people who are not willing to help themselves. It's OK to be ignorant; it's not OK to play stupid."
<Maikel> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Maikel> en afsluitend: "So, while it isn't necessary to already be technically competent to get attention from us, it is necessary to demonstrate the kind of attitude that leads to competence — alert, thoughtful, observant, willing to be an active partner in developing a solution. If you can't live with this sort of discrimination, we suggest you pay somebody for a commercial support contract instead of asking hackers to personally donate help to you."
<ThePadawan> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=chmod+%2Bx+in+octal
<ThePadawan> gaf niet direct resultaat
<ThePadawan> alsook "Beatus, qui prodest, quibus potest"
<Jurre> Hallo
<Jurre> Hallo
<hans_> goede avond
<lordievader> o/
<hans_> is hier iemand bekend met remastersys
<hans_> hij verwerkt mijn copmiz niet
<perre> g'naaf
<perre> captcha error... schijnt hier precies te werken
<Kebabfish> Klein vraagje: wat zijn mogelijke struikelpunten voor een dual boot installatie van ubuntu 14.04 64 bits naast windows 8 op een redelijk nieuwe laptop met waarschijnlijk een ssd+sata schijf, en dan ook nog eens een intel hd video chipsetje en een nvidia-chipset erbij...
<Kebabfish> aangezien iemand mij vroeg te helpen bij een mogelijke overstap naar ubuntu, maar ik geen ervaring heb met die nieuwerwetse dingen
<perre> ik vind windows altijd een struikelpunt :)
<CyberGabber> Kebabfish: A- Backup maken van Windows8 lijkt me verstandig tenzij je ruzie wilt met die 'iemand' ...
<CyberGabber> Mischien heb je iets aan deze link/site: http://overstappen2ubuntu.wordpress.com/faq/dual-boot-lukt-niet-windows-8/
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ynze> goeden.... mijn EeePC schijnt dus niet correct geconfigureerd te zijn. Hoe kom ik er achter en het weer goed?
<trijntje> ynze: wat is er loos?
<ynze> trijntje> het scherm wordt grijs en niets kan meer. Diskspace?
<trijntje> ynze: zou kunnen, hoeveel ruimte heeft ubuntu? Heb je een live usb/dvd om vanaf op te starten?
<ynze> neeeee,,, een EeePc.
<trijntje> dat is geen antwoord
<ynze> Maar geen acces naar CD
<ynze> Wil je een df?
<ynze> mijn live DVD... is ergens...
<trijntje> ja, als je de output van df -h kan geven kunnen we kijken of de harddisk vol is
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223237/
<ynze> (ben de stikcky nog steeds aan het  zoeken)
<trijntje> je hebt nog 500MB over, dus dat is het probleem niet
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu staat er op?
<bathman_> en misschien kan je gewoon nog in een terminal via ctrl-alt-(nummertje)
<ynze> trijntje> ynze@ynze-901:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<ynze> of een Pastebin?
<trijntje> ok, de laatste versie dus
<ynze> trijntje> Maar hoe krijg ik die SSD erbij?
<trijntje> SSD erbij?
<lordievader> ynze: Gegeven je historie, lijkt mij het makkelijkst om simpel weg opnieuw te beginnen.
<ynze> bliijkbaar wordt die interme ruimte niet gebruikt van vrije ruimte?
<ynze> lordievader> Je hebt gelijk, maar dan eerst een bootable sticky vinden of weer opnieuw maken?
<ynze> tijd geleden...
<ynze> lordievader> nieuwe stick van 8 Mb kopen of de oude (her)vinden. Je sais...
<ynze> trijntje> lees mee...
<lordievader> ynze: Ik neem aan dat je 8Gb bedoeldt, 8 MB wordt een beetje krap ;)
<ynze> Ja, 8 Gb. excuseer...
<trijntje> ynze: ik lees wel mee, maar ik snap er niks van. Waar komt die SSD ineens vandaan, ik dacht dat het probleem was dat de PC niet goed werkte
<ynze> lordievader> gewoon een nieuw 8 Gb sticky kopen.
<lordievader> trijntje: Als ik het goed heb heeft ynze 2 ssd's een is vol de ander staat lvm op of zo. Het is een zeer vreemde config en ynze weet zelf niet hoe het komt...
<trijntje> dan kan je beter die andere ssh vanuit ubuntu formatteren en die gewoon mounten als /home/ynze/andereHD ofzo
<ynze> trijntje> ssh?
<trijntje> ssd
<ynze> trijntje> ssd...?
<ynze> ja ik weet het
<ynze> trijntje> Nu de andere ssd no vinden of een (weeeeer) nieuwe halen.
<trijntje> ik snap er werkelijk niks van
<ynze> trijntje> ik wel. maar lordievader heeft gelijk. nieuwe install
<lordievader> Zal ik nog een keer het advies geven die ik een aantal maanden geleden ook gaf?
<lordievader> Plak die twee disks aan elkaar doormiddel van LVM.
<lordievader> Vergt wat manual config werk, maar dan heb je ook een (redelijk) grote en snelle schijf,
<trijntje> nou, dat was kort zullen we maar zeggen
<Fermata> Middag.
<Fermata> Jullie doen het aardig hoor. ;)
<Fermata> Jammer van dat geduld altijd..
<trijntje> Fermata: wij zijn eigelijk te goed voor deze wereld, maar wat doe je er aan ;)
<lordievader> Hij komt nog wel eens langs.
<ynze> Goeden!
<ynze> lordievader> een nieuwe stick gekocht, 8 Gb en heeft een iets nodig om de Eeepc van te booten.
<ynze> Kun jij me verder helpen, incl. de nieuwe software voor de install?
<ynze> lordievader> backup is reeds gemaakt!
<ynze> lordievader> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ gestart.
<lordievader> 03-15:01 < lordievader> Zal ik nog een keer het advies geven die ik een aantal maanden geleden ook gaf?
<lordievader> 03-15:03 < lordievader> Plak die twee disks aan elkaar doormiddel van LVM.
<lordievader> 03-15:04 < lordievader> Vergt wat manual config werk, maar dan heb je ook een (redelijk) grote en snelle schijf,
<lordievader> ynze: ^
<lordievader> ynze: By the by, ik hoef geen gedetaileerd verslag van wat je aan het doen bent ;)
<ynze> ok
<ynze> lordievader> Ik snap het. Maar wil een scone install. to be sure. En tevens van de sticky opnieuw installeren!!!
<ynze> Geen manual config werk svp
<lordievader> ynze: Ik volg je niet. Beetje hak op de tak werk...
<ynze> ?
<lordievader> ynze: Je moet het zelf weten, ik geef alleen aan wat ik zou doen in jouw geval.
<lordievader> Je leert er ook nog wat van ;)
<ynze> lordievader> Dank!!! Maar ik wil gewoon een schone iinstall.
<lordievader> Daar had ik het ook over ;)
<ynze> Nu ben ik de weg kwijt. haha
<lordievader> Via lvm knoop je de twee drives aan elkaar en daarop doe je een clean install.
<lordievader> Dat is mijn suggestie/advies. Of je het opvolgt is aan jou.
<ynze> prima!
<ynze> maar een install van?
<ynze> logical vlume manager werkt wel...
<ynze> o
<ynze> lordievader> LVM2?  het gaat mij allemaal te ver...
<lordievader> Dan doe je het niet, zoals ik al zei het is maar advies op je het opvolgt is aan jou.
<ynze> lordievader> Dank voor jouw advies en inzicht. Jouw kennis gaat veel verder. ik ben een eenvoudig man. :-)
<bathman_> iemand hier into.. postfix?
<lordievader> Je bent nooit te jong om te leren ;)
<ynze> :-)
<ynze> lordievader> Je geeft hiermee een glimlach op mijn gezicht!
<ynze> ?
<ynze> quit
<ynze> ehhh
<ynze> te lang geleden??
<ynze> exit
<bathman_> probeer /exit :)
<ynze> bye
<ynze> lol
<ynze> commands
<ynze> -?
<ynze> exit/?
<bathman_> en normaal, om helemaal af te sluiten, /quit
<bathman_> een beetje afhankelijk van de gebruikte client, uiteraard
<bathman_> of /leave (om een kanaal te verlaten)
<ynze> batman> natuurlijk, altijd de laatste die je net te binnen schhiet :-)
<ynze> Jawel, ynze met een vraag aan lordievader...
<lordievader> ynze: What's up?
<ynze> OOD
<ynze> Out of diskspace...
<ynze> MAW....
<ynze> ?
<lordievader> ynze: Wat heb je gedaan en hoe?
<ynze> lordievader: / is dan 100% fukk
<ynze> lordievader> alleen van unetboot gedonwload
<ynze> ubuntu 14...
<lordievader> ynze: Maak de live-usb op een andere pc, of schoon je huidige install wat op.
<ynze> installatie luktie niet out of diskspace. zelfs na verwijderen applicaties...
<ynze> andere pc?
<lordievader> Installatie waarvan? (Ik snap er niks meer van)
<ynze> ben gescheiden (was vriending) die heeft de andere pc.
<ynze> lordievader>  Na de download bij unetbootin, probeerd het programma te installeren. OOD.
<ynze> maar, maw, download het op een andere pc... :-)
<lordievader> ynze: Ik neem aan dat je hem via apt-get installeert? Zou je de output willen pastebinnen?
<ynze> lordievader>  zo verkwam de pc niet eens.
<ynze> lordievader> zoals je al zei: een andere pc om te downloaden...
<lordievader> ynze: Maar je gaf aan dat die niet beschikbaar was/is.
<lordievader> ynze: Wat is de output van "sudo du -hs /"? (pastebin)
<ynze> doe ik. moment.
<ynze> lordvader> cannot access? krijg ik
<lordievader> ynze: Dat is prima. Wacht tot hij klaar is en pastebin alle output.
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8224949/
<lordievader> Ah mijn fout "sudo du -hs /*" doelde ik op... 'k vergeet altijd du's gedrag.
<ynze> lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8224985/
<lordievader> ynze: /home staat in je backup, toch?
<ynze> ?
<ynze> checken.
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8225012/
<ynze> nee
<lordievader> ynze: Staat /home/ynze dan wel in je backup?
<ynze> die staat op een andere Sticky
<lordievader> ynze: Die staat in iedergeval veilig?
<ynze> lordievader> dat is gewoon een kopie van de files.
<ynze> Ja, de files staan veilig! :-)
<lordievader> ynze: Prima, ruim /home op. Dan kun je unetbootin installeren. Een mini iso (denk niet dat de volledige gaat passen) op je stick gooien en een herinstall doen.
<ynze> lordievader> voor herinstallatie heb ik net een nieuwe stick gekocht van 8Gb..
<lordievader> ynze: De iso komt eerst op je hdd te staan, en daar geet de volledige niet passen.
<ynze> ok....
<ynze> rmdir -?  voor de achterliggende dirs?
<lordievader> ynze: Ruim je home-dir op.
<ynze> Lordievader> Er zaten alleen dir's in. alles staat nl op mn sticky
<ynze> lordievader> geen verschil in vrije ruimte.
<ynze> lordievader> mounten van extra ruimte....?
<lordievader> ynze: Staat /home op een andere partitie?
<ynze> lordievader> Daar heb ik het command voor nodig.
<ynze> lsvg?
<lordievader> ynze: mount|grep /home
<ynze> Niets.
<ynze> ynze@ynze-901:~$ mount|grep /home ynze@ynze-901:~$
<ynze> lordievader> sudo ook niets.
<lordievader> ynze: Dan zou het toch wel verschil moeten maken. Geef nog eens de output van "sudo du -hs /*".
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8225167/
<lordievader> ynze: Je hebt nagenoeg niks wegegooit.
<ynze> lordievader> ik zag het net ook...
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8225188/
<ynze> kan ik /home dus opschonen?rm * ?
<lordievader> ynze: Met rm en wildcards (*) moet je altijd oppassen: cd /home/ynze&&rm -r ./.*
<ynze> clean. alleen een hoop files met de bekende punt (.)
<ynze> in /home/ynze
<lordievader> ynze: Ook na de rm?
<ynze> lordievader> Moeten deze ook weg? Beetje trikkie.
<ynze> ookna rm
<lordievader> ynze: Dat lijkt me sterk... Je hebt dit uitgevoert? "cd /home/ynze&&rm -r ./.*"
<ynze> ja en nu geen access meer. het ttyscherm is gesloten.
<lordievader> Err, vanwaar een tty?
<ynze> lordievader> had nog een scherm open hoor en die werkt gewoon! Teleterminal dus
<ynze> lordievader> De dirs     .cache en .config en .local   zijn er alleen nog
<ynze> (Terminal dus)
<ynze> lordievader> ynze@ynze-901:~$ df -k Filesystem     1K-blocks    Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/sdb1        6601692 5227036   1016256  84% /
<lordievader> ynze: Wil je geen output hierplaatsen het is (bijna) altijd onleesbaar.
<ynze> lordievader> probeer het noog een keer te downloaden en install?
<lordievader> Maargoed je hebt weer vrije ruimte.
<lordievader> ynze: Jup.
<ynze> ok
<ynze> lordievader> thanks en tot later. alleen hoe :-)
<ynze> Goeden....................
<ynze> lordievader> Nog een vraag.
<ynze> lordievader> dwnload command?
<ynze> de oude .hist* bestaat niet meer.
<lordievader> ynze: Gebruik unetbootin, die download de iso zelf.
<ynze> lordievader>  unetbootin-linux-608 staat in de Downloads. Maar hoe start ik die ook al weer oo?
<lordievader> ? Waarom gebruik je apt niet?
<ynze> help . tekst kwijt
<lordievader> ynze: Je weet dat voor Ubuntu de meeste software simpel weg in de repo staan.
<ynze> de USF? Ubuntu Software Center...
<ynze> USC
<lordievader> ynze: Daar zal die ook wel instaan.
<ynze> maar ik gebruik liever gewoon de tekst! apt install geloof ik...
<ynze> lordievader>. sudo apt install /home/ynze/ unetbootin-linux-608  ???
<lordievader> ynze: Nee. Lees de man page van apt-get: man apt-get
<ynze> ok
<ynze> lordievader> E: Unable to locate package /home/ynze/Downloads
<ynze> lodievader> wat heb ik niet gelezen? ik mis iets?
<lordievader> ynze: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<ynze> lordvader> aha, dus niet de hele weg... geven.
<ynze> ende hele file
<ynze> lordievader> ?? en nu al klaar ???
<lordievader> ynze: Je doet niks met de file die je hebt gedownload.
<lordievader> ynze: Dat kun jij beter beoordelen dan ik.
<ynze> klopt.
<ynze> lordievader> er zou nu toch een install file op de siccky gemaakt worden? Wat is er nu anders?
<ynze> ik ben deklutsjj kwijt.
<lordievader> ynze: Nu open je het programma (unetbootin) en geef je de opdracht dat je een live-usb wilt maken.
<ynze> duidelijk, het gaat erom dat ik al het programma dient aan te sturen!
<ynze> lordievader> Het vreemde is alleen: sudo: unetbootin-linux-608: command not found
<lordievader> ynze: Waarom zou je dat doen?
<ynze> Het gaat er nu toch om, om unet* p[ te starten..?
<ynze> op
<ynze> lordievader: mijn hofd is even afwezig.
<lordievader> ynze: Ja. Hoe heet het programma?
<ynze> lordievader> unetbootin-linux-608
<lordievader> ynze: Nee, zo heet de file die je hebt gedownload. (Die overigens nergens voor nodig is.) Het programma heet 'unetbootin'. Open eens een nieuwe terminal.
<ynze> ok even openen.
<lordievader> Wat gebeurt er als je na iedere letter van 'unetbootin' een aantal maal op tab drukt? Juist dan krijg je een lijstje met autocompletes.
<ynze> ok.. even proberen.
<lordievader> Hier staat uiteindelijk 'unetbootin' ook tussen. Dit is een handige manier om uit te vinden hoe je een programma van de command-line start als je niet helemaal weet hoe het ding heet.
<ynze> lordievader> het komt inderdaad in et scherm. Enter geven?
<lordievader> Jup.
<ynze> lordievader> maarmoet dus als root: sudo..
<lordievader> Als het goed is vraagt ie zelf om je wachtwoord.
<ynze> lordievader> iets te veel gewist... Failed to run /usr/bin/unetbootin ''rootcheck=no'' as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<lordievader> ynze: Log eens uit en in.
<ynze> alles????
<lordievader> ynze: Wat alles?
<ynze> lordie vader> helemaal of alleen de Terminal?
<ynze> lordievaders> helemaal dus, als gebruiker....
<lordievader> ynze: Terug naar lightdm, dus alles ;)
<ynze> lordievader> lightdm?
<lordievader> Never mind.
<ynze> My mind sometimes seems n-ever... :-)
<ynze> lordievader> ok ik  log helemaal uit.
<ynze> quit/
<ynze> lordievader> Goedenavond.
<ynze> Terminal gestart en de software Unibootin vraagt de versie..... ubuntu....
<lordievader> ynze: Welkom terug.
<ynze> van ubuntu 14.04 zijn er 6 versies?
<ynze> dank je.
<lordievader> ynze: Hoe bedoel je?
<ynze> als je het programma unetbootin op de promt start, komt er een nieuw scherm.
<ynze> Keuze voor de software maar ook versie.
<lordievader> ynze: De verschillende flavours?
<ynze> Distributions ja
<ynze> maar ook versies.
<lordievader> ynze: Je wilt de mini iso.
<ynze> ok...
<lordievader> Als die er niet is moet je die handmatig downloaden.
<ynze> Lordievader> Kom ik weer in die sessie: Help!
<lordievader> ynze: In welke sessie?
<ynze> lordievader> gewoon, help. :-)
<lordievader> ynze: Ik heb geen flauw idee wat je op het moment aan het doen bent.
<ynze> lordievader> unetbootin gestart in een Terminal sessie.
<lordievader> ynze: Oke.
<lordievader> Verder nog iets gedaan?
<ynze> root passwrd wordt gevraagd via een xwindow,
<ynze> gegeven en er verschijnt een nieuw window: Unetbootin.
<lordievader> ynze: En waar loop je vast?
<ynze> De keuze van de distribution. Als je ubuntu kiest, zijn er veel 14 mogelijkheden.
<lordievader> ynze: Ik heb al gezegt welke je moet hebben. Staat deze ertussen?
<ynze> een iso?
<lordievader> 03-21:21 < lordievader> ynze: Je wilt de mini iso.
<lordievader> 03-21:22 < lordievader> Als die er niet is moet je die handmatig downloaden.
<ynze> dan is dan kieen vor een iso..
<ynze> lordievader> maar hoe moet dat dan?
<lordievader> Hoe moet wat?
<ynze> handmatig downloaden?
<lordievader> ynze: Hij staat er dus niet tussen?
<ynze> misschien wel, maar benaming is voor mij niet logisch
<ynze> lordievader> B.v. 14.04_Live?
<lordievader> ynze: Goed maakt ook niet uit. Hoe zou jij dat aanpakken. Het manueel downloaden van een Ubuntu 14.04 mini iso?
<ynze> Ik ben blanco.
<lordievader> ynze: Je kunt helemaal niks bedenken? Hoe zou je een normale Ubuntu iso binnen hengelen?
<ynze> via internet.
<ynze> maar hoe en welke?
<lordievader> ynze: Oke, je weet waarnaar je zoekt (Ubuntu 14.04 mini iso), wat gebruik je om het internet af te zoeken? (Je snapt dat ik je iets probeer te leren, he?)
<ynze> jaaaa graag!
<ynze> google?
<ynze> ubuntu site?
<lordievader> ynze: Juist, wat krijg je als je hetgeen waarnaar je zoek in google intikt?
<ynze> Diverse links om te downloaden!
<lordievader> ynze: Waarvan cdimages.ubuntu.com waarschijnlijk de eerste is.
<ynze> lordievader> inderdaad: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/
<lordievader> Maargoed we zijn er nog niet, wat doe je nu?
<ynze> De juiste software zoeken voor deze EeePC...
<lordievader> ynze: Ja, de juiste achitectuur van je processor. Weet je die toevallig?
<ynze> even niet, maar ik weet oe er te komen... eve kijken...
<ynze> lordievader> Intel® Atom™ CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz
<lordievader> ynze: Dat is de CPU ;), die heeft ook een architectuur. In dit geval is dat i386 (of x86, een 32bit processor)
<ynze> OS type 32 bit
<lordievader> ynze: Dus waarop klik je op de cdimages pagina?
<ynze> gevonden in de SearcH,
<ynze> de details optie
<ynze> lordivader> i386 - For 32-bit Intel/AMD (x86
<lordievader> ynze: Helemaal juist ;)
<lordievader> Je was opzoek naar de mini.iso...
<ynze> GEVONDEN!
<ynze> Downloaden is 31 Mb
<lordievader> ynze: Tijdens de installatie haalt hij de rest naar binnen.
<ynze> ok.zal eerst dus downloaden?
<lordievader> Ja
<ynze> lordievader> De sofware staater al. chmod 775 <filename>  ???
<lordievader> ynze: Waarom denk je dat je dat moet doen?
<ynze> omdat ik  het download las gebruiker ynze
<lordievader> Sorry, ik begrijp niet wat je bedoeld.
<ynze> lordievader> de software is nodig als root?
<lordievader> ynze: Welke software is nodig als root?
<ynze> de zojuist gedownloade
<lordievader> ynze: Weet je ongeveer wat het root account inhoudt?
<ynze> dan mag  je alles.   - ah sudo!
<ynze> En de user ynze mag  sudo'en met zijn password
<lordievader> ynze: Voordat je wat doet...
<ynze> ja?
<lordievader> Root mag inderdaad alles. Niets houdt hem tegen. Ook geen bestands rechten.
<lordievader> Weet je wat "chmod 775" inhoud?
<ynze> change modules, rwx rwx rw, filenaam
<ynze> change mode bedoel ik.
<lordievader> ynze: Correct, zie je nu ook waarom root die aanpassing niet nodig heeft?
<ynze> duidelijk! Ik wou dat ik vroeger jou als leeraar gehad had!
<lordievader> ynze: Ik stel je daarin teleur. In person kan ik totaal geen les geven ;)
<lordievader> ynze: Maargoed weer terug naar unetbootin, heb je deze nog ergens open?
<ynze> j.
<ynze> a
<lordievader> Oke, hoe ga je unetbootin vertellen dat hij de mini iso moet gebruiken die je net hebt gedownload?
<ynze> ah, daar de gedownloade versie aanwijzen?
<lordievader> Je haalt mij de woorden uit de mond ;)
<ynze> je kan (daar lijf ik bij) ged les geven!
<ynze> b
<ynze> voorik ok geef, voor de installatie, even dornemen?
<lordievader> ynze: Welke opties heb je gekozen?
<ynze> Diskimage
<ynze> lordievader> /home/ynze/Downloads/mini.iso
<lordievader> Uhu, lijkt mij te kloppen. Het pad naar je usb-stick is ook correct?
<ynze> lordievader> /dev/sdc1
<ynze> er is maar 1 optie
<lordievader> Dan neem ik aan dat dat jouw stick is.
<ynze> Lordievader> het is klaar en vraagt een reboot?
<lordievader> Ja. Maar ik ga zo naar bed. Je kunt de installatie best beginnen, maar dan sta je er wel alleen voor ;)
<ynze> lordievader> hopenlijk zie je me morgen weer!
<ynze> (nee, niet lachen!)
<ynze> slaap ze!
<lordievader> Succes in iedergeval.
<ynze> dank n een prettige nacht!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-04
<DenBeiren> iemand aanwezig om even te helpen een sambaconfig uit te vlooien?
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Ligt aan het probleem. (Heb niet heel veel tijd.)
<OerHeks>  
<DenBeiren> lordievader: nog tijd?
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Nu weer wel.
<DenBeiren> ik heb een probleempje met rechten in samba
<DenBeiren> http://pastie.org/9526599
<DenBeiren> drwxrwx--- 54 root gebruikers 4096 Jun 23 11:26 gedeeld
<DenBeiren> wat doe ik verkeerd?
<DenBeiren> wanneer de share benaderd wordt van een windowsmachne wordt login en ww gevraagd,.. blijkt niet correct te zijn,.. geen toegang
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Heeft die user een samba wachtwoord?
<SWAT> DenBeiren: met smbpasswd de user aanmaken / wachtwoord aanpassen
<mlankhorst> hoe wordt query vertaald?
<SWAT> mlankhorst: welke context?
<mlankhorst> user query failed
<trijntje_> mlankhorst: dat soort termen zijn altijd lastig te vertalen
<trijntje_> mag ik vragen wat je probeert te doen?
<mlankhorst> proberen libusermetrics te vertalen, lukt niet echt :x
<ynze> lordievader> goedendag
<lordievader> ynze: o/
<ynze> lordievader> gistravond een reboot gedaan....
<ynze> lordievader> hetzelfde systeem kwam terug! Ik heb niets hoeven opstarten van de implementatie.
<ynze> lordievader> dus nog steeds de oude versie. wel met Audacious...
<lordievader> ynze: Heb je wel vanaf je usb opgestart?
<ynze> (oude jazz muziek)
<ynze> nee...
<lordievader> By the by, de mini iso geeft je geen traditionele live-session.
<ynze> staatnietsop...
<lordievader> ynze: Op je usb stick?
<ynze> lordievader>  Zijn er missende onderdelen dan?
<ynze> lordievader> nogmaals checken...
<lordievader> ynze: Zou je de contents van je stick kunnen pastebinnen?
<ynze> lordievader> er staan nu wel diversebestanden op!
<ynze> ok
<lordievader> ynze: Nu wel? Je hebt unetbootin opnieuw zijn ding laten doen?
<ynze> ik zal eerst eenpastebin geven.
<ynze> lorievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8241428/
<lordievader> ynze: GO is je stick neem ik aan? Alles lijkt aanwezig.
<ynze> ja, alleen booten van de stick?
<ynze> lordievader> Tijd geleeeeeeden. Hoe was dat ook al weer?
<ynze> lordievader> Even op internet kijken hoor!
<lordievader> ynze: Of je roept het bios boot menu erbij, of je past de opstart volgorde aan in het bios.
<ynze> ja, bios menu. Maar ja, reboot dus....
<ynze> lordievader> Even buiten iets weggooien - dringend - moment.
<ynze> lordievader> terug. en ga rebooten. tot morgen dus?!
<ynze> lordievader> Goeden....
<lordievader> ynze: Welkom terug.
<ynze> lordievader> Dank voor je optimisme :-)
<ynze> lordievader> De ingestoken plug, is niet bootable.
<lordievader> Is niet bootable?
<ynze> lordievader> nope. Systeem boot er niet van. Terwijl dit wel in de bios als eerste staat aangegeven!
<lordievader> Is die GO, is dat een folder op je stick, of de stick zelf?
<ynze> Er is een apart commando voor....
<ynze> even zien.
<ynze> lordievader> De stick heet dus "store n go"
<ynze> lordievader> vorgeformateerd?
<ynze> lordievader> ik doe nog een reboot
<jeanet> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<jeanet> ik heb een probleem met ubuntu 14.04 upgrade op laptop
<lordievader> jeanet: Vertel ;)
<jeanet> dank je
<jeanet> ik bentrouwens totaal niet bekend met het ubuntusysteem dus als je me in kleutertaal kan helpen zou dat fijn zijn
<lordievader> jeanet: Vertel eerst eens je probleem.
<jeanet> mijn moeder heeft op de laptop een eerdere versie van ubuntu diedraaide
<jeanet> vandaag kreeg ik de mogelijkheid op te upgraden
<jeanet> naar 14.04
<jeanet> tijdens de upgrade bleef hij hangen bij de melding met4 letters wat leek op dgw en nog iets
<jeanet> hij was al bezig met installeren
<lordievader> Hmm, doesn't ring a bell. En toen?
<jeanet> het downloaden was al klaar
<jeanet> hij moest nog 3 stappen voor hijklaar was
<jeanet> toen niks
<jeanet> hij deed helemaal niks meer
<jeanet> kan hem ook niet afsluiten
<lordievader> jeanet: Draait ie nog?
<jeanet> jaalsje het zo kan noemen
<jeanet> ik neem aan dat je de upgrade bedoeld
<jeanet> ikkan wel op internet enzo
<lordievader> Eigenlijk meer de pc.
<jeanet> ja de pc draait
<lordievader> Zou je een screenshot kunnen posten?
<jeanet> dat is degene waar ik nu metjou zit te chatten
<jeanet> heel vreemd
<lordievader> "Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to  http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<jeanet> kan het proberen maar het scherm is alleen maar grijs
<lordievader> Het volledige scherm of het venster van het upgrade programma?
<jeanet> kan de prtscr knop niet vinden
<jeanet> owwacht
<jeanet> geen flauw ideehoe dat moet
<jeanet> sorrie
<jeanet> alleen van het upgradeprogramma
<lordievader> Oke, kun je die nog wel sluiten?
<jeanet> nee
<jeanet> heb ik ook geprobeerd entoen kreeg ikdat grijze scherm
<lordievader> jeanet: Druk eens op "crtl + alt + Esc" (dan krijg je een doodshoofd) en klik vervolgens op het update venster.
<jeanet> er staat alleen distributie opwaardering
<jeanet> ok 1 moment
<jeanet> benbang dat ik straks helemaal niks meer kan
<jeanet> als ik dan niet meer reageer omdat hij vast is gelopen wat kan ik dan doen?
<lordievader> jeanet: Aan knop ingedrukt houden en hopen dat je nog kunt booten.
<lordievader> En anders wordt het toch een reinstall.
<jeanet> raak ik dan alles kwijt?
<lordievader> jeanet: Niet per se.
<jeanet> t is de pc van me ma
<jeanet> ligt gevoelig wantmijn vader deed dit namelijk maar die is afgelopen maandag overleden dus het is heel belangrijk dat dingen niet verdwijnen
<lordievader> jeanet: Gecondoleerd.
<jeanet> dank je
<lordievader> jeanet: Maak dan eerst een backup.
<jeanet> moet ik even kijken
<jeanet> 1 moment
<jeanet> ben zo terug
<jeanet> hij ziet de usb stick wel, maar kan hem niet openen
<lordievader> jeanet: Wordt er een foutmelding gegeven?
<jeanet> nee alleen nieuwvolume, maar ik kom ookniet in de map waar alles staat
<jeanet> ik kom wel in het software centrum
<lordievader> jeanet: Als je de verkenner opent zie je je stick wel?
<jeanet> waar is de verkenner?
<jeanet> ik heb aan de linkerkant icoontjes
<jeanet> linksonder prullebak
<jeanet> linksboven vraagteken
<jeanet> en dan onder mekaar firefox, shotwell, persoonlijke map, ubuntu softwarecentrum, systeeminstellingen, dan de distributie-opwaardering maar daar staat een vraagteken in.
<jeanet> dan werkbladen
<lordievader> jeanet: Err in Unity.. Druk eens op de windows toets en zoek naar 'nautilus'.
<jeanet> en als laatste usb stick
<jeanet> reageerd ook niet
<lordievader> jeanet: Hmm, dat is vervelend.
<jeanet> jep
<lordievader> Heb je toevallig een tweede stick?
<jeanet> nee
<lordievader> jeanet: Het lijkt mij namelijk verstandig om eerst een backup te maken voordat je verder gaat.
<jeanet> ik ben zo terug, moet even wat regelen
<jeanet> 5 minuten max
<jeanet> ben er weer
<lordievader> jeanet: Krijg je een terminal als je op ctrl+alt+t drukt?
<jeanet> ja diekrijg ik
<lordievader> Voer daar "nautilus" uit.
<lordievader> Als het goed is krijg je dan de verkenner.
<jeanet> hoe doeik dat?
<lordievader> jeanet: Tik "nautilus" in en druk op enter ;)
<jeanet> Kon de toepassing niet registreren: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Interface ‘org.gtk.Actions’ op object met pad /org/gnome/Nautilus bestaat niet
<jeanet> marja@marja-HP:~$ "nautilus"
<lordievader> jeanet: En je krijgt verder geen verkenner?
<jeanet> nee
<lordievader> Dat verklaart in iedergeval wel waarom er niks gebeurd als je op het icoontje van je stick klikt.
<jeanet> ok
<jeanet> maar ligt dat aan de huidige versie van ubuntu,of de upgrade die isvastgelopen?
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk de upgrade.
<jeanet> ok
<jeanet> bestaan er geen herstelpunten?
<lordievader> Ik zou je eigenlijk aanraden om een verse install te doen. Maar belangrijkere zaak is het veilig stellen van de data.
<lordievader> jeanet: Nee. Dat is een Windows iets ;)
<jeanet> ok
<jeanet> dan kan ik hem eigenlijk beter na kunnen laten kijken of niet?
<lordievader> Wat mij het verstandigst lijkt is om  een tweede usb stick te regelen. Hier een live-usb van te maken. Met deze live-usb op te starten en dan de bestanden veilig stellen.
<jeanet> misschien een partitie maken en daar een andere versie opgooien? dan vanuit daar proberen te redden wat er te redden valt.
<jeanet> ja maar daar heb ik geen kaas van gegeten.....
<lordievader> jeanet: Dat is een alternatief, een dual-boot van maken. Maar dan loop je het risico dat het fout gaat.
<jeanet> een live usb ken ik niet
<jeanet> o ok
<lordievader> Je hebt het wel over partities ;) Lijkt mij dat je al een heel eind op weg bent.
<jeanet> ik ben bekend met windows
<jeanet> tenminste enigzins
<lordievader> Heb je een andere pc tot je beschikking?
<jeanet> die geeft ook problemen
<jeanet> krijg ik niet opgestart
<jeanet> das de pc van me vader
<jeanet> enik woon 200 km hier vandaan
<lordievader> Ah... dat is minder.
<lordievader> jeanet: Ik geef je in iedergeval een guide die uitlegt hoe je een live-usb maakt: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UNetbootin
<jeanet> ok super
<jeanet> ik ga er ook mee stoppen. ben behoorlijk moe dus
<jeanet> iklaat de pc aan
<lordievader> jeanet: Slaap lekker.
<jeanet> hoop dat ik morgen verder kom
<jeanet> dank je wel voorje hulp
<jeanet> dank je
<lordievader> Geen probleem.
<jeanet> jij ook
<lordievader> Dank.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-05
<perre> g'moggût
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Totapuri> Bij het opstarten loopt mijn trackpad vast in ubuntu 14.01 . Wie kan mij helpen?
<trijntje_> he Totapuri, wat bedoel je precies? Je trackpad heb je bij het opstartne toch ook niet nodig?
<Totapuri> Hallo Trijntje. Na het opstarten kan ik geen beweging in het pijltje meer krijgen. Het scherm bevriest
<trijntje> zit je op een mac?
<Totapuri> ja
<trijntje> en je gebruikt ubuntu op de mac, hoe heb je dat geinstalleerd?
<Totapuri> probleem doet zich voor op een Laptop Acer
<trijntje> ah, dus het probleem is niet met een mac?
<Totapuri> nee. Laptop bevriest na het opstarten. Boot repair disk gemaakt maar dat helpt ook niet. Muis bevriest.
<trijntje> nouja, dat weet je niet, het kan ook gewoon zijn dat de touchpad het niet doet, dan lijkt het alsof het systeem niet reageert
<trijntje> wat zie je precies in beeld nadat de pc is opgestart?
<Totapuri> nee, touchpad doet het prima. probleem doet zich voor met een update naar 14.01
<lordievader> Totapuri: Kun je nog wel naar een tty?
<Totapuri> nee, ctr alt T werkt ook niet. Alles is bevroren. Vreemd he?
<trijntje> ctrl + alt + f1?
<lordievader> Totapuri: Start eens op zonder de kernel parameters "quiet" en "splash", en voeg "text" toe.
<Totapuri> dank voor jullie hulp. maar hij blijft vastlopen. soms direct na het inloggen met het ww. soms na een paar seconden na het invoeren van ww. Ook inloggen als guest heeft het zelfde resultaat.
<Totapuri> Muis is terug!  maar nu kunnen de programma's niet geactiveerd worden.
<lordievader> Heeft ie uberhaupt ons advies opgevolgd?
<perre> heb ook ooit eens een laptop gehad die ubuntu niet lekker vond
<perre> heb toen de laptop vervangen
<AlwinK> Goedenavond, alles werkt nog, al kom ik soms frustrerende foutjes tegen in prog's (maar die halen we er dan weer af toch?). Ik heb Midnight Commander gevonden dat is een heel bekend gevoel van toen ;)
<AlwinK> Bij welke filemanager zweren jullie?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Een command-line ;)
<AlwinK> haha hoi lordie, ja die heeft ie ook ;)
<AlwinK> trouwens als ubuntu updates haalt zag ik net dat er ook HP files bijzitten, kan het zijn dat linux files update die ik niet eens nodig heb?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Ja, het is Ubuntu... niet Gentoo of Arch.
<OerHeks> onderdeel van cups, verklaarbaar.
<AlwinK> ok en als je progs eraf haalt worden die ook niet meer geupdate?
<OerHeks> Ja, want er is dan geen reden meer voor.
<AlwinK> ok dan snap ik dat thanks
<lordievader> AlwinK: Alleen geinstaleerde pakketten worden geupdate.
<AlwinK> goedzo, en moet ik nog oppassen dat lubuntu ineens een nieuwe versie erop zet?
<AlwinK> als die uitkomt, of vraagt ie dat eerst netjes
<OerHeks> gewoon updaten, als er een nieuwe release komt, krijg je idd een waarschuwing
<AlwinK> mooi, blijven daarmee de geinstalleerde progs intact als er een nieuwe release komt of moet je dan ook alles weer installeren?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Ligt eraan, sommige dingen worden vervangen en door een upgrade (lees 14.04 -> 14.10, o.i.d.) eraf gegooid. (De vervanger word wel geinstalleerd)
<perre> is er een betere manier om te controleren of alle nodes van een xml ingevuld dan het if [ ! $variable_want_ik_ben_lui 'road/to/node/text() $file ] ?
<AlwinK> maar zaken als je post in thunderb of filezilla bijv. blijven redelijk veilig? ;)
<lordievader> AlwinK: Die zullen niet zomaar verdwijnen.
<AlwinK> oki dan ben ik weer gerustgesteld voorlopig. thanksalot en ook een fijn weekend weer!
<AlwinK> oh en  lordie en oerheks jullie zijn echt supercool hier!
<lordievader> AlwinK: Jij ook een fijn weekend ;)
 * OerHeks leert nogsteeds veel bij via lordievader :-)
<lordievader> :D
<petrov> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<petrov> Ik heb een logitech k400 gekocht. toetsenbord werkt perfect onder ubuntu.
<petrov> alleen wanneer ik mij moet aanmelden en mijn wachtwoord moet ingeven, zegt hij ieder keer dat mijn password verkeerd is
<petrov> met mijn usb toetsenbord geen probleem
<OerHeks> ik heb die gekke toetsenbord-trackpad ding ook, no problem. heb je legacy usb support aanstaan in de bios?
<OerHeks> ik kan hem zelfs inpluggen tijdens boot
<perre> ik gebruik "  <(echo "<data/>") 2>/dev/null  " om een output te onderdrukken... gaat dat ergens naartoe of is dat gewoon effectief negeren en nergens iets plaatsen / zetten / opslaan / ... ?
<OerHeks> dat is een nette manier om data te vernietigen idd.
<lordievader> Gooit die niet stderr naar /dev/null?
<OerHeks> /dev/null en /dev/random zijn leuke lesjes
<OerHeks> en /dev/urandom
<perre> al chinee voor mij atm
<perre>  'chinees
<perre> 'k moe gewoon een output onderdrukken omdat ik hem anders niet wegkrijg
<lordievader> perre: De output die je krijgt zijn dat errors of niet?
<perre> nee niet echt
<lordievader> perre: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<perre>  een output van xmllint als de value leeg is
<perre> XPath set is empty
<perre> dat is wat onderdrukt moet worden
<lordievader> perre: Dan is een grep -v wellicht makkelijker.
<perre> 'k denk niet dat dat zo extreem belangrijk is maar het is wel vervelend om het telkens te zien
<perre> hoe krijg je dit werkend in een variabele ?     xmllint --xpath '//overzicht/servernaam/text()' server.xml <(echo '<data/>') 2>/dev/null
<perre> [21:20] < > [23:41]
<perre> ben't beu :D
<perre> never mind... ik was abuus
<perre> die grep -v lukt me ook niet trouwens
<perre>  :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-06
<perre> 'k heb al wa anders gevonden :)
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> g'nachtermiddag
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lordievader> perre: Lees de link die ik je gister heb gegeven nog eens, staat duidelijk in uitgelegt hoe je de output van een commando naar /dev/null piped.
<perre> ja ik heb het al toegepast
<perre> maar ik ben van die xml afgestapt
<perre> gisteren veel gepruld maar ook veel geleerd
<perre> en google brengt me ook al ver op momenten
<perre> had de xml instellingen dan maar als variabelen gezet in het script...
<perre> maar 't is nogal veel dus 'k ga het opslitsen in andere bestanden
<perre> al doende leert m'n en ik ben al een eind gezet vind ik
<OerHeks> ga zo door :-)
<perre> zeer zeker
<perre> <= te koppig om niet te slagen in wat ik wil
<OerHeks> nou ja, koppig of eigenwijs, het is goed zelf te proberen, antwoorden zoeken.
<perre> behalve dat python script van vroeger is dit wel het ergste waar ik me opgooi
<perre> maar wat ik wil is aan het lukken en dat is een goeie motivatie om verder te doen
<perre> al bij al werkt het eigenlijk... nu wil ik het eenvoudiger maken want het is te onoverzichtelijk geworden
<perre> en dan moet het uiteindelijk 1 groot automatisch scriptbestand worden in plaats van 2 nu
<lordievader> perre: Oeeh Python :D
<perre> héhé
<perre> ff iets zoeken
<perre> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Payslots-Screenshot-39819.html
<perre> daar heb ik de engine van gebruikt en totaal overnieuw begonnen
<perre> resultaat is dat het full screen werkt en een hoop meer functies
<perre> was oorspronkelijk in het kroatisch meende ik
<perre> staat nu in het nederlands
<perre> dunno of ik er nog afbeeldingen van heb
<perre> 'k heb de zip nog :)
<perre> indien interesse kan ik het wel ff online zetten
<gvh85> goedenavond, even een vraagje
<lordievader> o/
<gvh85> ik probeer ubuntu te installeren op een oude laptop(xp), heb netjes een usb opstart stick gemaakt. maar nu komt er in beeld :this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 cpu. unable to boot. please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<gvh85> moet ik dan een eerdere versie van ubuntu installeren? zo ja, welke?
<lordievader> Je moet de 32bit versie hebben. Je hebt nu de 64bit versie gedownload.
<gvh85> aha, daar heb je een goed punt, daar had ik nog even niet aan gedacht :-S
<gvh85> dan ga ik dat proberen, hartelijk dank!
<perre> 'k vind die ./script.sh $1 wel handig
<perre> scheelt me een menu maken voor 2 opties
<lordievader> Commandline argumenten zijn altijd handig ;)
<perre> zoveel te ontdekken met bash
<lordievader> perre: Met Linux in zijn algemeenheid. Er zijn altijd nieuwe dingen te ontdekken ;)
<perre> ja dat stopt niet
<perre> maar met de serveredities zijn er wel redelijk wat onvolmaaktheden
<perre> ddclient is er zo een
<perre> en webmin ( de recenste ) doet ook al lastig
<lordievader> perre: Uit #ubuntu-server: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and  is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<lordievader> perre: En ddclient ken ik niet, Wat voor een errors krijg je?
<perre> ddclient is voor je ip te updaten naar je dns provider
<perre> update-rc.d: warning: stop runlevel arguments (1) do not match ddclient Default-Stop Values (0 1 6)
<lordievader> Hoe heb je hem geinstalleerd?
<perre> command line via apt
<perre> maar het is op te lossen
<perre> in de conf file staat Digest::SHA1
<perre> moet Digest::SHA worden ( 2 keer )
<perre> dan werkt het
<lordievader> perre: Init script aanpassen  en dan die update weer draaien?
<lordievader> perre: Dien hier trouwens een bug report van in (met workaround).
<perre> dit is mijn workaround: sudo sed -i 's/Digest::SHA1/Digest::SHA/g' /usr/sbin/ddclient
<perre> 'k heb er ergens bug rapporten van zien staan
<perre> heb daar de oplossing gevonden ook
<perre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddclient/+bug/1228766
<perre> die zit er al sinds 12.04
<perre> mijn server draait 12.04 en ik had er toen ook problemen mee
<lordievader> perre: Des te meer reden om een bugreport in te schieten. Zonder bugreport zal het niet snel worden gefixed.
<perre> kan ik op 1 of andere manier de 6 bovenste regels van m'n command line scherm vasthouden zodat deze altijd blijven staan ook is de tekst langer dan de hoogte van het scherm / venster
<lordievader> perre: Doel je op "head"? (zie ook "man head")
<CyberGabber> perre: Je wilt steeds 'nieuw' bijkomende regels vergelijken met de vorige oid?
<perre> 't is gewoon om er te laten staan zolang het script werkt
<perre> het moet niks speciaals doen
<perre> maar als de tekst de onderkant van het venster / scherm bereikt moeten de bovenste in beeld blijven staan
<perre> ff dat head nakijken
<lordievader> Klinkt een beetje als een hack. Waar was je ook alweer mee bezig?
<perre> ken je wat van html ?
<perre> css
<perre> zal het zo proberen uitleggen
<lordievader> perre: Ja.
<CyberGabber> perre: Ik ken het persoonlijk niet echt, maar kan je zoiets niet met package 'screen' doen?
<perre> html css kan ik bovenaan de pagina een "div" maken van een bepaalde hoogte
<perre> alle andere inhoud komt eronder
<perre> soort van header
<lordievader> CyberGabber: Die heeft een scrollback, maar dan moet je nog wel manueel naar boven scrollen.
<CyberGabber> ok...
<lordievader> perre: Oke, en wat ben je aan het schrijven en waarin? PHP?
<perre> 't was voor de vergelijking
<lordievader> perre: Oke.. Waar ben je dan echt mee bezig?
<perre> maniaplanet server setup script in bash
<lordievader> Hmm, ander project? Ik dacht dat je met iets xml/replace bezig was.
<perre> maniaplanet server maakt gebruik van xml voor de instellingen
<lordievader> Je was bezig in Python toch? https://docs.python.org/3/library/xml.etree.elementtree.html
<perre> nee bash :)
<perre> vroeger deed ik eens python
<perre> 'k wou het eenvoudig houden
<lordievader> perre: Ik denk dat dit eenvoudiger te doen is in Python dan Bash.
<perre> 't was zo een gedachtje dat ik kreeg
<perre> ben al zover afgeweken van wat het oorspronkelijk zou geworden zijn
<lordievader> perre: Je bent er ook al een aantal dagen mee bezig ;)
<perre> ghéh ja :)
<perre> steeds opnieuw en anders en beter
<perre> nu zit het wel strak
<perre> er gaan later mensen blij mee zijn en anderen ook weer niet
<perre> de niet mensen zijn de windows server gebruikers
<lordievader> Nog een reden om Python te gebruiken :P
<perre> mijn oude 32-bit ubuntu met 1 gb ram werkt stabieler dan die 64 bit windows met 4 gb
<perre> python later eventueel als ik een gui wil voor de instellingen
<perre> vooropig hou ik het op bash
<perre> hoe minder er kan gepruld worden hou liever ik het heb
<perre> en een config bestand openen en aanpassen vind ik nog altijd de beste en snelste manier
<perre> toetsenbord is sneller dan de muis
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-07
<perre> g'middag
<perre> die captcha troep kan er wat van zeg :(
<perre>  3 keer herladen eer ik het kon lezen :D
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> perre: Installeer een degelijke client.
<perre> mottige tekens... probeer maar eens een j of l of f te zien als die door een n of m staat :)
<perre> mjah
<perre> dat is het probleem... een deftige client... zit nog niet eens op een deftig main os
<lordievader> Voor alle major OS'en bestaan clients die best ok zijn.
<perre> deze nacht een sql script gemaakt... kostte me maar 127 pogingen eer alles goed was
<perre> vroeger gebruikte ik mirc
<perre> hééél vroeger
<perre> xchat op ubuntu os
<perre> die vond ik wel ok
<perre> m'n sql gebruiker kreeg nooit alle rechten
<perre> nu wel... wat een miserie was dat
<lordievader> Ik vind MySQL best lollig.
<perre> de lol was er na de helft wel af
<perre> en met dat putty gedoe :)
<perre> ben al zo gewoon van te selecteren en te klikken op de rechtermuisknop
<perre> 'k vergeet de control c als ik niet met putty bezig ben om te kopieren
<lordievader> Pff, een muis...
<perre> om te surfen is een muis handig
<perre> trouwens met dat webmin gedoe dat het niet meer ondersteund wordt / gaat worden
<perre> ben dan maar aan't ondervinden hoe het command line moet
<lordievader> Ik ken webmin niet, weet alleen dat vragen daarover nogal worden afgebrand.
<perre> 'k gebruikte dat enkel om sql tabellen te maken
<perre> en om een backup in te stellen van de sql data
<perre> 'k zal het wel afleren
<lordievader> Ik prefeer momenteel de standaard mysql client, daarvoor gebruikte ik phpmyadmin.
<perre> 'k heb phpadmin nooit gebruikt... ken het enkel van naam
<pien> Hallo
<pien> Zou iemand mij willen helpen?
<trijntje> pien: wat is het probleem?
<pien> Ik gebruik lubuntu en wil graag moonlight installeren hoe doe ik dat?
<pien> ik gebruik firefox
<pien> moonlight is toch een alternatief voor silverlight?
<trijntje> ja, maar die wordt volgens mij niet meer ontwikkeld
<trijntje> dus er is voor zover ik weet geen manier om silverlight in ubuntu te gebruiken, wat probeer je precies te doen?
<pien> ik moet inloggen op mijn magister, en daar heb ik silverlight voor nodig
<pien> silverlight werkt toch niet met linux?
<trijntje> tja, de school is een beetje onnozel dat ze een programma gebruiken dat alleen op windows beschikbaar is
<pien> Als ik naar mijn magister ga geeft hij aan dat ik silverlight moet installeren, als ik daar dan klik word ik doorverwezen naar moonlight
<trijntje> ja, maar het moonlight project is stopgezet
<trijntje> je zou dit kunnen proberen, als je de maker van de ppa vertrouwt:http://www.itworld.com/software/414056/install-silverlight-alternative-pipelight-ubuntu-1404
<pien> OP de site van moonlight staat dat ze 3 sep. nog een nieuwe versie hebben uitgebracht: http://www.mono-project.com/news/
<trijntje> tja, ik weet het ook niet precies. Op die site verwijzen ze naar het pakket mono-complete, je zou die kunnen proberen
<pien> Ik moet mijn besturings systeem kiezen Ik heb lubuntu valt dit onder ubuntu?
<trijntje> waar moet je dat kiezen? Lubuntu is inderdaad ubuntu
<pien> Ik probeer nu pipelicht als silverlight alternatief in installeren, krijg nu dit bericht in het terminal:
<pien>  TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                           │                                                                                │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE                              │                                                                                │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement            │ ("EULA") is a legal a
<pien> Hoe kan ik dit accepteren
<pien> onderaan het bericht in de terminal staat ok maar dit is niet aanklikbaar
<pien> ik ben er uitgekomen siverlight werkt yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<khildin> middag...
<khildin> is het mogelijk om ubuntu trusty naast win8.1 te installeren als er geen GPT gebruikt wordt? Ik zit met een laptop waar al 4 primairy partities voor windows8.1 gebruikt worden...
<khildin> ik kan wel een extended partitie maken maar dan kan ik daar toch niet van booten?
<perre> lol... cleaning anonymous
<perre> nest
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-31
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje_> jeetje. een .wav van een voice-mail mail afspelen in FF. wat pak je daar het beste voor?
<mandje_> in gmail web-interface probeer ik het.
<mandje_> 2 suggested apps doen het al niet. music player for google drive en twisted wave online.
<OerHeks> "Make sure you have quicktime plugin set as the handler for WAV files, in options -> applications"
<mandje_> about:preferences#applications  daarzo?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen FF meer, kan niet meekijken
<OerHeks> in instellingen dus.
<mandje_> bij de entry .wav files moet ik gaan zoeken naar de quicktime executable.
<mandje_> VLC geeft ie wel als optie.  mmm, dan is er vast geen quicktime plugin aanwezig.
<OerHeks> ja of uitvoerende app, quicktime is dacht ik een beetje oud
<OerHeks> maar dat die bestanden niet zijn gelinkt, zal wel een veiligheids maatregel zijn.
<mandje_> lijkt of gmail web-interface de regie heeft over wat er gebeurt als je op .wav bestand in mail klikt.
<mandje_> dus dan zou een FF instelling geen invloed hebben.
<OerHeks> owww
<OerHeks> dat is iets anders, ja.
<OerHeks> dan moet je de wav eerst downloaden
<OerHeks> dan pas pakt ff over
<mandje_> tnx OerHeks. welke browser gebruik je nu dan?
<lotuspsychje> chromium wellicht
<lotuspsychje> of chrome
<OerHeks> Chrome, en dat standaard ding
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-01
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Goudfazant3991> hallo waarom zie ik aan de linkerkant geen icon van mijn hd schijf meer bij mijn laatste update
<ujjain> weet iemand hier veel van netwerken? wij hebben een AWS netwerk in 10.x.x.x en kantoor was 10.x.x.x, pc's verhuisd naar ander gebouw, IP's zijn nu 172.18.x.x,
<ujjain> networking zegt dat misschien de firewalls opengezet moeten worden, maar zouden die netwerken elkaar ooit kunnen gebeuren? het zijn verschillende ranges
<SCHAAP137> dan moet je routeren
<SCHAAP137> firewalling staat er in principe los van en komt daarna
<SCHAAP137> ujjain: https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1918
<ujjain> ah ok, thanks, wist ik niet
<ujjain> ik heb het doorgegeven
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Goudfazant3991> hallo alle
<lordievader> o/
<Goudfazant3991> hoe haal  ik in thunderbird mijn mailbox weg
<Goudfazant3991> hallo lordievader
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb al een andere aangemaakt/ maar ik weet niet hoe ik de oude mailbox weg kan krijgen
<lordievader> Oude account verwijderen?
<Goudfazant3991> dus de optie zoeken in het account
<Goudfazant3991> valt dat onder delete??
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Edit -> Account settings -> selecteer account -> Account Actions -> Remove Account
<Goudfazant3991> ok lordievader dat ga ik op zoeken/dank je
<Goudfazant3991> bay
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<remmelt> hallo?
<remmelt> installatie van popcorntime op 14.04 mislukt. Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:webupd8team/popcorntime' krijg ik als foutmelding in de terminal. terwijl het volgens alle help-sites de voorgeschreven methode is
<lotuspsychje> remmelt: ppa's worden niet officieel ondersteund
<remmelt> m.a.w. niks aan te doen?
<lotuspsychje> remmelt: misschine is die ppa niet meer actief ofzo?
<remmelt> ja dacht ik ook. kan ik dat controleren?
<lotuspsychje> normaal als ppa toevoeging mislukt is ie dood
<remmelt> ik ga op zoek naar een alternatief. bedankt lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> remmelt: misschien netflix zelf?
<remmelt> wist niet dat dat een optie was. ga ik proberen
<lotuspsychje> remmelt: popcorntime is gekilled door DMCA:https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-app
<lordievader> remmelt: Wat is de volledige error?
<remmelt> volledige error: Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:webupd8team/popcorntime'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<lordievader> Hmm, dan zal die wel niet meer bestaan.
<remmelt> gekilled door DMCA ok. dus niet meer beschikbaar voor linux-gebruikers?
<lotuspsychje> remmelt: wellicht voor niemand meer
<remmelt> dat ga ik checken bij een microsoft vriend/kennis/vage bekende/iemand die ik toevallig tegenkom op straat
<remmelt> microsoft-gebruikers kunnen wél popcorntimen, lees ik in een email
<OerHeks> grinnik https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/popcorntime/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<alfaground_> hey ik heb wat hulp nodig bij het configureren van een dualboot van 2 linux distro's op een encryped hdd/partition
<alfaground_> zijn er mensen wakker die mij kunnen helpen?
<lordievader> alfaground_: Kun je iets meer info geven?
<alfaground_> ahh ja natuurlijk:
<alfaground_> errror  /proc/modules; ls /dev are missing
<alfaground_> alert  /dev/disc/by-uuid/{uuid} is missing or does not exist
<alfaground_> dat zijn de 2 fouten die ik krijg waneer ik de 2de distro heb geinstaleerd en de 1ste wil starten
<lordievader> alfaground_: Klinkt alsof je modules mist in je initramfs.
<alfaground_> aha en ik dacht dat het aan grub lag dat het het pad niet naar de juiste uuid had vanwege de encryption
<alfaground_> hoe kan ik de initranfs repareren?
<lordievader> alfaground_: Live-cd -> chroot
<alfaground_> niet in de 2de distro?
<alfaground_> die start namelijk wel. of werkt het aleen met een live cd?
<lordievader> Kan ook, maakt niet uit.
<alfaground_> welke optie moet ik bij chroot geven?
<alfaground_> ''${SHELL} -i'' ?
<lordievader> chroot <pad naar installatie> /bin/bash
<alfaground_> van welke distro gaat hij dat dan aanpassen? degene die werkt of gebroken is?
<ger0448> ik krijf in de live cd /bin/bash not such file or directory
<ger0448> dam ik moet nog eens kijken dat ik niet iedere keer uit de chat ga.....
<ger0448> ok ik krijg dus de error dat /bin/bash feen file of directory is
<lordievader> ger0448: Hmm en je werkende installatie kun je wel in chrooten?
<ger0448> wat moet ik dan te zien krijgen?
<lordievader> ger0448: Probeer het ;)
<lordievader> Mount je andere install en chroot erin.
<ger0448> volgens mij heb ik niet het goede chroot commando is er een parameter dat ik mis?
<lordievader> chroot <mount> <shell>
<ger0448> is het chroot '/media/device/{uuid}/bin/bash' of zo iets?
<lordievader> Nee: sudo chroot /media/device/<uuid> /bin/bash
<ger0448> ik dacht namelijk chroot '/boot' '/bin/bash'
<ger0448> ja in sudo
<lordievader> Als /boot je root fs bevat kan dat prima.
<ger0448> maar dat is dus wat ik verkeerd deed
<ger0448> en dat moet van bijde?
<ger0448> met 1 van de chijven krijg ik ander resultaat :) namelijk permission denied
<ger0448> ik heb de live maar weer gepakt omdat ik dan bijde kan mounten en een /media/ pad heeft
<ger0448> en het andere pad deed nu ook iets maar wat weet ik niet
<ger0448> ik weet niet wat het is dat ik verkeerd doe maar het heeft nog geen resultaat
<ger0448> ik heb sda1 als /boot sda3 als crypto / (ubuntu) sda4 als crypto /
<ger0448> ik heb sda1 als /boot sda3 als crypto / (ubuntu) sda4 als crypto / (kali) en sda5 als swap
<ger0448> lordievader bedankt voor je hulp ik ga er later mee veder
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<piet_> debian
<Straetew> Heeft er iemand ervaring met het opstarten vanuit een SD-kaartje op de AKOYA van Medion.
<Straetew> Instaleren van Linux mint 17.2 lukt, maar opstarten lukt niet, ook niet via het bootmenu (F12)
<Skald_9_> hallo
<Skald_9_> nieuw moederbord heeft uefi, iemand ervaring mee?
<WyriHaximus> Skald_9_: kon het op me laptop in legacy modus zetten waardoor er zonder issues ubuntu op draait nu
<Maikel> uefi kan prima met luserbuntu
<Skald_9_> ook andere distro's?
<WyriHaximus> geen idee geen ervaring mee
<Skald_9_> een hele hoop instellingen...
<Maikel> google eens bijv.
<Maikel> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=centos+uefi
<Skald_9_> ben ik aan het doen, gaat meestal over een pc waar al een windows op staat
<Maikel> het werkt
<Skald_9_> bedankt
<Skald_9_> maar ben er niet veel mee
<Maikel> je kan gewoon windows er afknallen en dan ubuntu installeren
<Maikel> zet wel dat secure boot uit
<Skald_9_> er staat geen windows op
<Skald_9_> er staat niks op, net in elkaar gestoken
<Maikel> [oh...
<Maikel> nee, een moderene versie van ubuntu of debian werkt
<JanC> secure boot werkt meestal okee met Ubuntu
<JanC> op voorwaarde dat je UEFI firmware niet crap is
<Skald_9_> 't werk idd
<Skald_9_> zelfs met mint
<Skald_9_> uiteindelijk komt er volgende week een extra schijf in voor windows (enkel te gebruiken voor home recording+ nieuwe fallout, dus de linux distro kan dan weer een andere zijn, misschien kubuntu
<Skald_9_> en was test met onboard grafische kaart, dus de grafische kaart moet er ook nog inkomen
<Guest74853> hallo ik heb een asus eee pc amd c-30 processor zou dan de mint lts een goede keuze zijn
<Guest74853> ik ben beginner
<zippo^> geen idee of heeft mint ook een LTS
<lordievader> Guest74853: Mint wordt hier niet ondersteund. Daar is #linuxmint voor. Als je een lichte Ubuntu zoekt: Lubuntu of Xubuntu.
<Guest74853> oke bedankt
<zippo^> of Ubuntu MATE, Guest74853
<zippo^> ldat is ook licht ;-)
<Guest74853> oke dus er zijn er genoeg  en welke is het makelijks
<lordievader> Dat is redelijk persoonlijk.
<zippo^> Ubuntu MATE Is een ouderwetse desktop, toch héél fijn en makkelijk
<Guest74853> oke bedankt alle 2  daar zal ik nog eens wat over gaan lezen dan zippo
<Guest74853> fijne avond nog allemaal
<zippo^> succs ermee
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-05
<Guest80640> Hey,iemand een Acer travelmate 5720 met lubuntu?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-07
<damin> Hello
<gebruiker> ik wil een pc samenstellen waarvan de hardware goed moet draaien op linux. Nu weet ik dat ATI geen goede keuze is voor een videokaar en Nvidia beter vanwege de ondersteuning. Maar voor andere hardware weet ik het nog niet echt, iemand die me wat suggesties kan geven?
<gebruiker> Zo heb ik op google gekeken en kwam ik op ubuntu en/of linux pc verkoop punten aan maar ben daar van af gehaakt omdat ik ook las dat de hardware toch niet echt zo compatible is en dat gebruikers er best spijt van hadden
<tmsbrg> gebruiker, hardware support voor linux is nu een stuk beter dan vroeger; ik heb er geen rekening mee gehouden met mijn PCs en toch werkte het altijd (heb zelf wel ati/amd CPU en GPU). Sommige dingen zoals wifi adapters van laptops zijn vaak nog wel problematisch maar dat is een andere categorie
<tmsbrg> maar volgens mij is er wel een lijst ergens met hardware die zowiezo draait op linux, maar ik weet niet waar uit mijn hoofd
<gebruiker> tmsbrg, ja ATI proprietary drivers werken niet meer met de laatste ubuntu, ze hebben het laten vallen en berusten nu op de opensource driver wat niet zo fijn werkt met opengl apps
<gebruiker> of youtube
<tmsbrg> gebruiker, oh ja daar had ik wel last van. Maar meer dat Steam het nu niet meer doet voor me
<tmsbrg> want Steam wil die propertaire drivers gebruiken
<tmsbrg> verder doet hij het voor me goed, OpenMW en andere games die ik doe draaien met goede snelheid en geen last gehad van YouTube
<tmsbrg> nu ik er wat onderzoek naar doe lijkt het Steam-probleem ook wel snel oplosbaar https://askubuntu.com/questions/641700/steam-not-working-with-open-source-drivers
<JanC> er komen ook weer nieuwe closed source drivers voor AMD/ATI
<tmsbrg> JanC, jammer, ik dacht dat ze nu de open source drivers gingen ontwikkelen
<JanC> tmsbrg: beide
<tmsbrg> maar open source zal altijd een tweedeklas burger zijn als ze ook proprietair ontwikkelen
<JanC> als ik me goed herinner zal het enkel voor bepaalde functionaliteit zijn (en de closed source driver zal deels de open source driver gebruiken)
<OerHeks> open AMDgpu en de closed AMDgpu-pro ..
<tmsbrg> zolang die functionaliteit niet nodig is voor de meeste games/software
<JanC> ze kunnen toch moeilijk al die game-specifieke cheats open source maken  ;-)
<tmsbrg> hah :p
<JanC> FireGL-drivers zullen ook closed source blijven blijkbaar
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-04
<selckin> waarom geen ack meer in de repo?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-05
<Blauwvis> Iemand die mij kan helpen met het downloaden van skype?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-06
<jurgenswinnen> hallo, ik zoek iemand om een brother printer te installeren op ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-08
<bartje> hallo allemaal
<bartje> ik zoek hulp met mijn bluetooth optie op mijn laptop. er staat ubuntu 16.04.2 op amd64
<bartje> kan iemand mij wellicht helpen?
<bartje> ik krijg de volgende melding als ik via terminal wil openen: bluetooth = none (no device)
<bartje> voorheen draaide ik windows8 en daarop werkte het wel
<bartje> hallo. zoek hulp met bluetooth instellen
<bartje> eerdere chat liep  vast denk ik
<bartje> dus als iemand mij zou kunnen helpen zou ik dit erg waarderen
<SimonNL> bartje iets langer aanwezig blijven dan.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-09-04
<unimatrix9> hallo
<unimatrix9> even checken of chat eigenlijk wel werkt ( polari )
<unimatrix9> als iemand dit ziet - zeg hoi ...
<JanC> oi!  :)
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> er is toch iets te zien..
<JanC> je hebt geluk dat ik net even binnen keek  :)
<unimatrix9> had al veel problemen met connecten naar freenode servers
<JanC> oh?
<unimatrix9> en officeel ubuntu kanaal is ook akelig stil zo lijkt het ...
#ubuntu-nl 2019-09-04
<Remy^> hey SCHAPiE .. hier wel :P
<SCHAPiE> Ja, hier wordt niet de hele dag slap geluld over trainingsschema's
<SCHAPiE> dus hier zitten vind ik prima :p
<SCHAPiE> ^ Remy^
<Maikel> godzo, SCHAPiE
<Maikel> wordt veel besproken, he
<SCHAPiE> spreken is zilver, maar idlen is goud
<Maikel> nohgahbeeK8uzeisieH8doo3EoPhaoyohkai2quah5nahS4aizur8iequi7hohcoo5olohthah5dang6ooG1ohhaureiB1Aechi3Ais1Ohth2eidiesai3eele9yahng8pahQuoe2aihax5ieyoo6xaeThail3geish1ege6jaChaCohz7ahp9chiephai1EishaiShai7Roh4KahX0diePh5yaivongooh1ViereiShuukughaem9wil2
<Maikel> aikah0Ken4eis7ouQu6jahmee3aequ3viewishai2iengooThamoh2iem0ooT2ooCho9orei2pol0oofo4kat9iShawooRiodaotheejo8zaejeegae4eepaefa4Cohng9ohneiveishaekooyahcee4wahp4ru8Chit7ree0aRai5aeJah3uPae7shoolahl2aihai6hae3fiejeenaeheegie6ohneew9soayun2aiquaXohfeez9yiD
<Maikel> Ieghie8iem3aix0aipheweiNg7rineehach9ieJ8dooxieph7ohshoogeeQuei7molai6aish4aecieW2hie9saethi6pa1Iejuya5Jaed9miehoaco5Deesah2oke4vahdaareiyiengais9boh4eef6ieBe5eej9cheimahph1aech3yah2eegae6haeWoefaeGiewaXau2raozoocaFum3ain6uuvee7Ei5ShohBeino9zaiyahsaev
<Maikel> aeko3nahWoh3Jangeg4Di4thoh1queimieQui5nie0Uteenohsh0heesi4Ieb9chahC0taelaiheuPuiWohTohD6aeroo9ye1eeY7zeinieph2EechaeD0cai3ainai9feiGunijaij7Eich3meithohngooroo1zieVohghe7iegh3xae0vaekoo5mi5ju6eiPaitohw8zouChoed1Gai5onoowiewohf9eedatiSoow7Eiciexihiu4Y
<Maikel> uu9queghee5phuoGha9iigho9aiv2Uom8aeNo2efo5uu9ieTh8Ee1IedoocheeNgue3Shah5fu1Chee1uighahjoh6tailoh9chai3aToo2eeg5joh1oodei7eehie2eiSalei6oghieM7been3IeRohp3eeGah0ahwahphobe2ahshohbaiwo4oothoh4Teirua8shahngai2eeGheQueepheij7eing9Aisiecoh0IseiyofohP6iesh
<Maikel> DeeD3cooMish7Sa3Iothivoh0ef0thiep6heP6oi4aichieph4Ailahng6owe6taeg8phuth0ya8laengeenoivaYiobeiyaih8eiCh6ahmeoY4aethahDei6cheijaeviu4neic8eing5Uisheef1EiGohcucai2heilaH1xaep8tai4coovohdu0thoo5phohyuomibei0iiy1diequahx0acooch8quooboh1Az9Mog7kai0ubaiWoo
<Maikel> Kigahhee4mee3ohth4Waeze5eengeu7ohsee6aiyoo8aivoo2sapahhah5soavaiyaiChaegh0Je1eudohcooc4eeshei3doohahgaechohg5JaiBeediew9iexoof4shuJaidai3phahPhofieceixah3cheinge5coiR2ol8Ajie7rolaefit3EegepheipheiH5ahcaicoi5aeshaetieTheechio1aech6oobahzitaht9ahzeef0F
<Maikel> aigaz6eibeef0IFeeCoewier2Iengie9ietai7fee7Ijiiv7aToh1ah2oothuvitahsaicheP1toh4dahGaik3ree5eyetapai9ohM2Eech0iPa2tieKo7aishaig8zeiZeet6aH7piezoo0Weedairishohngoothan9Iebo0aeG6ii2quah3wohshahh3laej9Mae4oi2ichal7It7Zoh9ieWishie1pheiw2haiZ8Ieng9Iepah3ebo
<Maikel> xoqu9ziejaiTaet4joocahGai3sha2ieP8lai3ohcha9raJoh2Ahgookeah4sePoo7zeenguva0Ahkae3Zi7daicafei2ya4ee5eirooF0aePhieyaisheeth4Ier3thooKi7yoo1zao1ibevegh1Hayeer8Uuf5phoqu8zahN7Eipheemiekeim7ealae6duiree5oov8fajahcorahGhoo7leiteerooyae2Cohc0outhoojiigh4shi
<Maikel> tho5quo3Cae6iechahbeingaethie8ooGohphai3shaivoo6giephaishiiqu4ohchohjaese9ooyeebaGohChoh7iejee2vae6aiFoo6soa0eiquahdiyiuleeGu2eeleeree9ua1fudaiWoTheirai2xohnoogaaroofepoo2pheishie3aeh6Aec7ejohb5sho7kaek7Ahciequoi0jieshaiwue6ahwohW0mieThaerood9kieNo7j
<Maikel> wuphahnovaepaeWue6chaiko7ohx4ra5shaekeekeiM1cheer5quashohxuyee8aiph6mee5phaijie9yeeJeithohkoogaazosi0oitae3ahvadaib3aeh2aengooma8lainuvohrieG6AhNg8Ung6zuT5zohxea6ieneifeek5Etoocae6cae3jei5AekohchongiDaibaimoovai8ovaiy7eaBatoo2ai0eefu2keyahZ2Aihi4phee
<Maikel> teeXoo2Ahgiaraisaht9uu9xahngaiYaif0iax4ohf7aGiwaepheM6Mohngohs0eyae0tha6ruoquaed6ohD0ATheizae1boShe6shohwiuchoo6shaimainoox1ooneenoob0ceb2iChaejai2shaing2epuoghigoh6ahn8Abohse9eer5aigieH8jaiGee5jiemeeB0aey4eek6aef2HohveiCeiGho8shaetheiQu2Za9woo3ieXai
<Maikel> foo7Ahy5Phoht4fee7Vae2ohchoo8bi8Eexahgh0Tee1ziatahWua6LaV9OuNeiphoh9uot4oowo8doo3Equinahyei4eo2mae1deGeph0Thohnga6Uwer8ceiz2vi4aexuanoo1eeNgooxoo1niezei6hiloh6aequu3boo4xieDiesaeseizaFi9Eequaeghoo1Wohlam5hai7IezageiT9iKooshee2oiQu9Aeki5cheijeegh4ith4
<Maikel> Phohkeexee4kuuL7saashae5WuYeiZaaz2xiechoo4ohGhei6eeC7auy8eey5eng9ahthohMenie7maedohjaagho3UPh9WeeCheiyaegh5eew4Orewengexeitae1Gateib9nah1oociseewah7veeYuc5taiquoeChaesai5Soh8Is9quiLaew6Zooge2gohy5haiYieceikohd8ooxoo3Xohng2gaish6ma2Aixee5AeKeep6lah8bi
<Maikel> toh7ne0pohghu9JooW4saewai5dai0thu1juiX4Eigiesh6guz0naeMeileiReeghahahgohYooloh5oopooQue8ai5La2tahwaij8ciem3ohNoh1ahjahjeoQuo0nee3lee5thoo4eeP4Xie7Pheis9ieGohngeiphiexahchahghahda8deebee1Paiyu2TheeR3ohyo7baethief0tie3voh2easohru5roogu8See1oxee3quohche
<Maikel> ahJaene4dieN7oTh0eeya1cauDai0ni7seeyiu7quo2ceihai3UpiecheutaebaiGh1ahzooG8aaThi1Ees8sah9eich2eocooYooP6OoPuotahp4Uaph5lie6oog2aepheixae5pi6hae5xu5neisi9oogei6eiLee5du1shaehood0xoo5Veethapho4Waide3EeTheNaath1eequ5Eix5Sheer7yeuSet1iegahd1ahNg5wei1loich
<Maikel> daif5sie2ieMieZ5aceolaeCae6Eiweethae1Shai0chahgohqu9bei3reiroh6zeesh7feen6eX5eirieZ9UoyeFiupaideV0aeth2eethie9oux4phioluagaeDaiv3Quie2ahnahjookeeQu5Chohx7Thah7Doo3ooGh0uugohsaopaiT5baiy7FohjahchahchaNiejah1oi7engiow1en6Os4ohth3ier8oJoyuipah6AhgeimooY
<Maikel> Thate6goo0woo8zi5EevohiZu7Oosh4zooqu8Weo1ohniel7gaeSheecie9Thai1eiphe6iek2Eethaedee9OKoopa7eidaV3eemieruay2lethahTie3thohv4eehee0shieleepho6thob0mee2phaih8ahyi2Koog8ootu2iegahph1fodei7aefaeSeel5aej2Vai4Aimie4eifaeng1uok2xoofae8Seichu9bei0phoo2eec9aik
<Maikel> oosheij7ea7Yi8saej3cal9ooV1phunoo7Nileighag6uujee6uc8aejai9een1bu6ohlei9seith2ahgheeP8Ahta2seir4xa1jae3thae0jae2nai0ahTi3aeweeshah2Wei4iedeiwoo2cieP3oosaRoh3esh9meus8voh0yaeSh4ugheesha0Tahnoofekoogohx4phohc7vaiG2igh5Queph1aeng3ooshailachaex6oogh7ij9i
<Maikel> cho4dohbeiV8Chooghoah5lie0oewooqui7Gieth0Naigohlahsoo2boomaicheochai9OoDaePhuuph7laiGai9heidai2yaefae9tieghah4Uesh2ahmei5zaimugooBee1Ieke6ieWeidimeec1gechoibooZ4weele6suimahT2aeHeeghua8Faif9aes9ahch8Oong6ooneiqu7yei5Hea9mo6Ne6Lah7jigh6Vier0ze0pheihoj
<Maikel> oh sorry, SCHAPiE
<Maikel> Zei je wat?
<Remy^> ja SCHAPiE ,, je hebt helemaal gelijk !! :)
<M_aD> in een channel hangen waar nooit wat te beleven is, is ook onbenullig
<M_aD> doei
<SimonNL> onbenullig zijn, heerlijk
<Maikel> Ik probeer een ansible script te maken die een nginx container met nginx controleerd of de syntax wel klopt en daarna nginx reload bij goedkeuring
<Maikel> heeft iemand een voorbeeld?
<waterkip> nginx -t?
<waterkip> nginx -t && nginx restart
<waterkip> something like it
<waterkip> ik heb ergens nog wel een perl script die dit doet met 0 down time
<SCHAPiE> Maikel: dat zou je met een docker exec kunnen doen, als 'ie al draait
<SCHAPiE> misschien vanuit een docker module van ansible
<SCHAPiE> zou niet al te complex moeten zijn denk ik
<SCHAPiE> als je hulp nodig hebt, kan ik assisteren
<SCHAPiE> met zoeken naar concretere info
 * SCHAPiE is listening to: Alice Deejay - 03 Better Off Alone (Signum Remix) (7:49)
<SCHAPiE> daarbinnen dan een nginx -t'tje doen
<SCHAPiE> return result checken met die task/role, of via een handler oid, ben zelf nog niet helemaal 100% met ansible
<SCHAPiE> daar ben jij meer bedreven in, weet ik zeker
<SCHAPiE> mijn ansible-niveau, is een stukje lager dan dat van jou
<SCHAPiE> en ja, dat ervaar ik zelf niet echt als een probleem, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel
 * SCHAPiE is listening to: Katana - Silence (Gary D Mix) (6:43)
<Maikel> hmm ik weet hoe ik dat doe op de cli, maar ik vind het jammer dat er geen ansible module is
<Maikel> zo krijg je dat nooit lekker
#ubuntu-nl 2019-09-05
<waterkip> Maikel: is dat niet gewoon part van je build process, zorgen dat je een goede nginx config hebt
<waterkip> en van je orchestrator (kubernetes, swarm etc)
<waterkip> niet down gaan voordat de nieuwe up is
<Maikel> Nee, is niet nodig. Het gaat over vhostsen en/of config die veranderd wordt. Zonder restart, maar ik ga het doen met een command die syntax checked
<Maikel> en daarna reload of herstart
<waterkip> aha
<waterkip> dat is precies wat ik in een perl script deed
